# Single Roll Call



## Zoiebear

I read the 325+ pages, well not all of them about singles. There was a lot of inapplicable to me, chatter, so I was wondering can people do a roll call? Let's introduce or re-introduce ourselves. 

Stacie 
34 - single, 3 dogs, I live in Northern CA 20 minutes south of San Francisco. I work on the administrative side of law enforcement


----------



## CinRell

Zoiebear said:


> I read the 325+ pages, well not all of them about singles. There was a lot of inapplicable to me, chatter, so I was wondering can people do a roll call? Let's introduce or re-introduce ourselves.
> 
> Stacie
> 34 - single, 3 dogs, I live in Northern CA 20 minutes south of San Francisco. I work on the administrative side of law enforcement



Since there are so many singles threads starting that the same people start on.. come on in the thread already started and ask for a role call.. everyone will gladly do it


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Since there are so many singles threads starting that the same people start on.. come on in the thread already started and ask for a role call.. everyone will gladly do it



Yeah...come on in...we're a friendly group. I'm sure most people in there won't mind replying to a roll call.


----------



## Master Mason

Zoiebear said:


> I read the 325+ pages, well not all of them about singles. There was a lot of inapplicable to me, chatter, so I was wondering can people do a roll call? Let's introduce or re-introduce ourselves.
> 
> Stacie
> 34 - single, 3 dogs, I live in Northern CA 20 minutes south of San Francisco. I work on the administrative side of law enforcement




Hiya Stacie,

I was born and raised in San Mateo, I am down in Gilroy now.

42 M 1 dog, 2 kids (24 and 16)


----------



## ttester9612

Zoiebear said:


> I read the 325+ pages, well not all of them about singles. There was a lot of inapplicable to me, chatter, so I was wondering can people do a roll call? Let's introduce or re-introduce ourselves.
> 
> Stacie
> 34 - single, 3 dogs, I live in Northern CA 20 minutes south of San Francisco. I work on the administrative side of law enforcemen



Hi Stacie

I'm Teresa, 51 - widow, one son who is 23.  I live in Maryland 30 minutes south of Washington, DC.  I work for the Federal Government.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hi everyone.

I"m 37 year old F - never married, no kids, no pets, no plants.  I just can't be responsible for another living thing.  My actors tell me that I have all of them to call my kids.  OH, and I am an Equity Stage Manager - that's in theatre for those of you who might not know.


----------



## Glencora

Stacybaeasm said:


> OH, and I am an Equity Stage Manager - that's in theatre for those of you who might not know.



Stacy-
Don't know if you're interested, but my aunt was actually the first woman to stage manage a play on Broadway (I think it was Jules Pfieffer's _Little Murders_).  There's also a family legend that she helped to design the lighting for IASM. 

I'm Ayah, BTW, 42, single, self-employed, born and raised in Buffalo NY (and I love it here!).  No kids or pets, love to travel.  Been to about 20 countries, and counting..


----------



## Clifton

My name is Cliff, 26, single since the beginning of time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, was really hoping this would end up in one of the singles threads but since it is here. . .

Darcy, 47, a Registered Nurse, one son 15 who is VERY MUCH a disney fan like mom. . .From So. Cal. now living in Vegas and wanting very much to live on the coast again. . .Apparently, according to Gregg (Master Mason) I am a cat person. . .but really only have one cat. . .

I love to travel and since I am a nurse I am transplantable. . .gotta love my life. . .AP holder at both DLR and WDW. . .woo hoo. . .


----------



## ClareH37

Hi everyone  

Clare 38, Executive Assistant, happily single from the UK (near London).

Love, love, love Disney but for some reason a lot of people in the UK don't see Disney as a 'solo' place (i.e. you're not normal if you don't have a family!  ).

Well, I'm glad not to be 'normal' and am planning my first solo trip (already booked) for next May.


----------



## RENThead09

Ok, I'll jump in.

I'm Pat.  Single.   I live in Vegas.  Been here a little over a month. 3 years in Arizona before that, and 30 more of them back in Minnesota.

First time ever to a Disney park was 2 years ago and I am hooked.  Buying an AP this year since I am close enuogh to drive there.

I am a RENThead.  Have currently seen the show in 13 states and 28 cities a total of 99 times.  

I also love...soccer (football)...drum corps...colorguard...hockey...being an uncle to my godchild/nephew (that's him in my avatar)...college football/baseball...Manchester United...London...working for the most incredible sports company in the world...volunteering...that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK, I will play!

I am Tracy, a single mom to  a beautiful 10 year old girl.  I am 31 years old and am born and raised in Niagara Falls, NY.  I have a pure white cat named Princess Snow-Snow, and a Red Eared Slider water turtle named Rainbow. 

I have loved Disney ever since my first trip in high school, and have been going pretty regularly the last couple of years.  I work full time, and am working on my college education, so I need a nice getaway a couple time a year


----------



## NJGuy3

Hi everyone

I'm Leo. 32y/o, single, no children, never married. I was born and raised in NJ. 
I work full-time as a CAD Drafter/Designer for an architectural firm and I'm a music DJ on the weekends.

I became a Disney fan all over again upon visiting WDW in '04...Considering all the time that had passsed since my last visit in the 80's-90's there was so much that was new to me. Now I can't get enough of it.


----------



## MockTurtle

Hi.  I'm new to the DIS Boards.

I'm Ken - a 40 y/o single guy originally from NC, but living in Old Town Alexandria now.  I'm a statistician for a large non-profit here in DC.

I hadn't been to (or thought much about) Disney since I was a kid in the early 70's.  But, I went on a trip to Disney/HHN in 2007 and I've been hooked ever since.  I am planning a huge 10-day Halloween trip for 2008.  The trip in 2007 was planned by someone else, so this is my first stab at it.  It's way more exciting when you plan the trip, I'm discovering.


----------



## buena vista

Hi! 

Tom, 42, divorced, no children, 1 adorable greyhound. Live and work in Boston. DVC member for 14 years. Occasional thespian/singer.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Glencora said:


> Stacy-
> Don't know if you're interested, but my aunt was actually the first woman to stage manage a play on Broadway (I think it was Jules Pfieffer's _Little Murders_).  There's also a family legend that she helped to design the lighting for IASM.
> 
> I'm Ayah, BTW, 42, single, self-employed, born and raised in Buffalo NY (and I love it here!).  No kids or pets, love to travel.  Been to about 20 countries, and counting..



Ayah - that is so cool about your aunt.  Tell her thanks from all of the female SM's in the world.  We wouldn't be able to do what we do without a trailblazer like her.


----------



## jrandtysmom

Wow just found this board so I'll jump in.

Sonya ~ Divorced ~ 30yrs old ~ Live in Maryland for 30 yrs and counting ~ Been to Disney 3 times but going for a Halloween trip this October for the first time with my 2 sons...can't wait!!!


----------



## sand2270

Hi I'm Amy...37...divorced...I have an 8-year-old daughter.  I do have a boyfrriend, but he lives in Denver and I live in Tucson...so I guess I fall somewhere in the middle since I feel single a lot  

I am planning a WDW trip for May 2009 with my daughter and have been posting on these boards to hopefully make some friends before my trip.  I would love to have an adults night out at Jellyrolls or build one of those Grand Marnier slushie towers in Epcot (pic was posted in an earlier string).

I am a forecaster for a contact center...it's more interesting than it sounds.


----------



## ClareH37

Hi Amy   I'm planning next May as well, might see you there


----------



## ttester9612

MockTurtle said:


> Hi.  I'm new to the DIS Boards.
> 
> I'm Ken - a 40 y/o single guy originally from NC, but living in Old Town Alexandria now.  I'm a statistician for a large non-profit here in DC.
> 
> I hadn't been to (or thought much about) Disney since I was a kid in the early 70's.  But, I went on a trip to Disney/HHN in 2007 and I've been hooked ever since.  I am planning a huge 10-day Halloween trip for 2008.  The trip in 2007 was planned by someone else, so this is my first stab at it.  It's way more exciting when you plan the trip, I'm discovering.





jrandtysmom said:


> Wow just found this board so I'll jump in.
> 
> Sonya ~ Divorced ~ 30yrs old ~ Live in Maryland for 30 yrs and counting ~ Been to Disney 3 times but going for a Halloween trip this October for the first time with my 2 sons...can't wait!!!



 Hi neighbors, I live in Maryland but work in Arlington, VA.  Glad to see some locals on DisBoards.  There are a few others, hopefully they will show up  here.  Jaz, GoofyDude, BudCollector, where are you? Come introduce yourselves to the Newbies.


----------



## sand2270

ClareH37 said:


> Hi Amy   I'm planning next May as well, might see you there



Yea!!  I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

jrandtysmom said:


> Wow just found this board so I'll jump in.
> 
> Sonya ~ Divorced ~ 30yrs old ~ Live in Maryland for 30 yrs and counting ~ Been to Disney 3 times but going for a Halloween trip this October for the first time with my 2 sons...can't wait!!!



When are you going?  I'm there Oct. 12-19.  Are you doing MNSSHP?


----------



## talicskai

Hi ~ I am a 39 year old single mom of DD8 and DS11 and am so glad someone started this new thread  .  I found the other one to be completely scary and I would look at the number of posts and run away  

I live in Southern Ontario (about an hour west of Niagara Falls) and am a travel agent ~ this helps fuel my love of Disney


----------



## jrandtysmom

Stacybaeasm said:


> When are you going?  I'm there Oct. 12-19.  Are you doing MNSSHP?



We are going Oct 26th thru Nov 1st.   I'm wanting to do MNSSHP on Oct 30th  

Have a great trip!


----------



## marypoppinswannabe

Hey, y'all, I'm 37. Female, never married, no kids. I am a software quality assurance analyst.  AND I love all things Disney. Seeing Cinderella's castle always makes me cry. (I know that is cheesy, but true...)  When I walk into MK, I feel like the whole world is left behind and any problems/concerns are left at the gates. 

Anyway, glad to meet everyone.


----------



## Slugworth

I'm 31, no kids, never been married. Live in Winter Garden (very close to Magic Kingdom). Annual Passholder hoping to find a female castmember or passholder.


----------



## Deb loves Disney

Hi everyone....

I'm Debra, I live about 30 minutes from Disney! I work for a local school district as a Speech Therapist and I am also a Seasonal Cast Member. I'm 33 and have 2 children (twins) that are 11. I love going to disney as both a guest and a CM...it truly is the happiest place on earth and it is wonderful living so close!!!!


----------



## MockTurtle

ttester9612 said:


> Hi neighbors, I live in Maryland but work in Arlington, VA.  Glad to see some locals on DisBoards.  There are a few others, hopefully they will show up  here.  Jaz, GoofyDude, BudCollector, where are you? Come introduce yourselves to the Newbies.



Hi back at ya and thanks for the greeting.


----------



## DCTooTall

28yr old Male...  Signing in.


----------



## Jason71

Hi, I'm Jason, 36, never married, live and work off of I-Drive in Orlando, maybe 10 minutes from the Mouse.  At the parks a lot, not surprisingly.


----------



## Zoiebear

How awesome, I am so glad that everyone is getting a chance to chat and talk about being single and getting to meet other people?????????? 

PLease dont forget to put your name, sex, location
Thanks 
Stacie


----------



## FozzieFan

Hi all.
I'm Christine. I'm 23 and live in NJ. I have a degree in art.... but right now I'm working at a bank.


----------



## AButrcup1

Hi All, Andrea here,38 yr.old single mom of a 14 yr old dd,and a 7 yr old son.I live in Ct.,and have loved Disney Forever!No trip this year ,but planning Aug.,or Sept of 2009!


----------



## gottalovethem

divorced mom, 36; DD6, DS5, DS2. I'm a freelance writer; we will be at WDW June 17-23


----------



## Carrieannew

Howdy all

I am 28 year old Single Mom. My daughter will be 10 at the end of May. I am busy with working 2 jobs and going to school part time. 

Just became an AP holder in Feb. Took a solo trip then, another one coming up in about 3 weeks. And then I have a week planned in August with my daughter. I am sure a few more before next Feb as well. 

Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Howdy all
> 
> I am 28 year old Single Mom. My daughter will be 10 at the end of May. I am busy with working 2 jobs and going to school part time.
> 
> Just became an AP holder in Feb. Took a solo trip then, another one coming up in about 3 weeks. And then I have a week planned in August with my daughter. I am sure a few more before next Feb as well.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone.




Watch out for her though, I hear she bites


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Folk, I'm Cindy, 42, work in Boston, play/live on the south shore with my kids. 
Divorce will be final by August - Celebrating with a trip to Disney! 

Unlike some, I'm not here looking for a new relationship - just some single Disney lovin friends - kids optional   - Time for fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

twinklebug said:


> Hi Folk, I'm Cindy, 42, work in Boston, play/live on the south shore with my kids.
> Divorce will be final by August - Celebrating with a trip to Disney!
> 
> Unlike some, I'm not here looking for a new relationship - just some single Disney lovin friends - kids optional   - Time for fun!



Not newly divorced, but feeling the same way. . just want some disney loving friends. . .


----------



## kat3668

Hey all....
I'm Kathy, I'm 40 never married , no kids 2 cats and a whole classroom of babies.. (teach a toddler enrichment program). Going on my 3rd solo trip in September looking forward to some fun with some old Dis friends and hopefully some new ones as well!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hi Everyone

I am Charlene 35 yrs old and  a mom to 3 kids twin girls 7 years old and  son 2 yrs old.  I grew up in Fl about 2 1/2 hrs south of Disney.


----------



## CMwannabe

Hello! My name is Amanda. I am a 23yr old female from Massillon,OH. I volunteer at the local theatre as a stage manager and work during the day at a graphics company. I would love to hear more about your stage management experience b/c I am thinking about moving to Chicago to do theatre professionally. Thanks!!


----------



## anthonut

Hello,

I'm 33 M and I live in Nashville, TN, though originally from Philadelphia. I've just been enjoying all the advice on the board. I'm going back to WDW Oct. 17-21st at CSR for the Food and Wine Festival, though I'm considering checking out MNSSHP as well. Thanks again for all the great info.


----------



## RENThead09

Hey CMWannabe, 

I just moved to Vegas from Tempe, AZ and had the honor of hosting a band from Massillion for the Fiesta Bowl Parade.  They were one great group of yound men and women and definitely represented your town well down here in the sun.


----------



## abeyst

Hello everyone!  I'm Amy from Allen Park, MI.  34yo female, divorced mom of 2.  Next trip is July 4th for 1 extra long week.


----------



## Sueil33

Hi everyone....I'm Sue, 43 single, no kids, 2 cats, busy career, live in the greater Baltimore area.  I love to go to Disney to get away from it all and relax.  I am headed to BC May 8 -11 and then on Wonder for a 4 day double dip!!  Can't wait.  

I have 2 younger brothers who have 3 young daughters between them and we are planning our second big family Disney trip with grandparents et al in September.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## BostonRob

twinklebug said:


> Hi Folk, I'm Cindy, 42, work in Boston, play/live on the south shore with my kids.
> Divorce will be final by August - Celebrating with a trip to Disney!
> 
> Unlike some, I'm not here looking for a new relationship - just some single Disney lovin friends - kids optional   - Time for fun!



Hey, I'm on the south shore too.  I'm Rob, 34, Boston area, two beautiful young daughters, newly single and not particularly happy about it.  I was planning a trip for next summer, but now I've got to focus on more pressing issues, like if I can keep the house.  Still, hopefully if I can get the Disney $$ that are on the Disney Visa, I'll have an excuse to go through with the trip.  What's a little more debt, right?   

Nice to hear from everybody.  I'm not looking for a relationship, but I figured I'd check in on some singles threads since all of a sudden I'm single.  The other threads seemed too long and established, but I'll check back here.


----------



## Sha

Been watching this thread over the past couple days, and like Darcy and Twinklebug said, always looking for Disney loving friends. And I have made MANY and I feel very blessed about it. Definitely a  who loves things Disney and 39 (almost 40   ). Single and happy that I can do things that I have wanted to do/achieve in my life. Now have time for that Pirate or Prince to come into my life and actually LIVE life and enjoy many different places and things that are out there!!! I live about 90 minutes north of the World. I try to go often but havent been up to my normal quota of visits this past year. Have 3 trips coming up in May and then will figure others out after all the things I need to do in June


----------



## stitch90210

39/M DC area. Divorced recently, no kids. Next vacation a Star Wars Weekend in June


----------



## Auntie L.

I'm Linda - also from MA (if you draw a triangle between Boston, Worcester and Providence -- I'm in the middle!!)  I LOVE the Mouse!!  My office decor is all Disney!!  I'm 52 (I LOVE being over 50 - crazy, I know!!) single, no kids -- BUT I totally spoil my 2 nieces (14 & 11) and nephew (5 1/2)  .  We're all Disney fanatics and we're very much into pin collecting (my oldest niece has a great eye for pins when we're at the park!!)  We're all going down for our annual trip to WDW in late August   (and I'm trying to decide if I'll join my friend and her little boy when they go in June - hey, it's only $$, right?)  

This is my first post.  Looking forward to getting to know everybody!!!


----------



## jennyf2

Hello!

I'm a 35 yr old single mom of 2 great boys ages 14 & 7.  We currently live in MN but "hoping" to move in the near future (looking at FL or TX).  I work for an airline so we have been to disney MANY times   We are very busy with sports--baseball, football, & basketball!  We currently have a trip planned for Labor Day Wkd (anyone else??), we had to cut it short due to my oldest son starting HS & football practice!

Look forward to meeting everyone


----------



## budcollector

Hey, i'm gary 50yo male from baltimore, got divorced so long ago that now i consider myself single,got no kids,got no pets, on my way back to disney for memorial day weekend.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

CMwannabe said:


> Hello! My name is Amanda. I am a 23yr old female from Massillon,OH. I volunteer at the local theatre as a stage manager and work during the day at a graphics company. I would love to hear more about your stage management experience b/c I am thinking about moving to Chicago to do theatre professionally. Thanks!!



CMWannabe
How great that you are following your dreams to join the theatre world full time!  Feel free to shoot me a PM and we can discuss stage management and professional theatre.  Good luck!


----------



## weluvjasmine

I'm Christine, 26 yo, divorced, single mom of a toddler.  We're locals from the Tampa area.  I'm a grad student studying criminal psychology.


----------



## DisneyMomNC

I'm Stephanie, soon-to-be divorced  and I have two children. I am a registered nurse and live in the Winston Salem/Greensboro area of NC. I'll be 36 this week! My last Disney trip was 2005 so I am way overdue for a return visit. I'm hoping for late summer or fall this year.


----------



## Sha

Happy early birthday Stephanie


----------



## mickeymommy3

Okay my turn,  My Name is Jenny 34, going through the divorce as we speak, mom to 3 children.  2 beautiful Princesses(4 and 3) and 1 Mickey fanatic(9).  I am from Kansas City, and can't wait to be back with the Mouse in WDW.  I have been 15 trips on last 20 years.  This is so much fun hearing little bits of info from people all over the world.  GREAT IDEA.


----------



## DisneyMomNC

Sha said:


> Happy early birthday Stephanie



Thank you! 

It's nice to see all the introductions!


----------



## coffeeandfags

Hi, im Janice, 35, divorced (for many years) single mom to 2 girls 17 and 13.
Currently planning our yearly pilgramage to the mouse in November (2nd til 12th if anyone fancies meeting up)


----------



## mickeymommy3

BostonRob said:


> Hey, I'm on the south shore too.  I'm Rob, 34, Boston area, two beautiful young daughters, newly single and not particularly happy about it.  I was planning a trip for next summer, but now I've got to focus on more pressing issues, like if I can keep the house.  Still, hopefully if I can get the Disney $$ that are on the Disney Visa, I'll have an excuse to go through with the trip.  What's a little more debt, right?
> 
> Nice to hear from everybody.  I'm not looking for a relationship, but I figured I'd check in on some singles threads since all of a sudden I'm single.  The other threads seemed too long and established, but I'll check back here.



Just wanted to say keep your chin,  I was newlt single a year ago, and not particularly happy about it.  After having some time and distance, I can now see things in a little different perspective.  So Good Luck and Have fun in Disney,  I took my 3 kids on a trip just with Mom last year, and it was the best things, maybe a little financial irresponsible but we started our own new memories.  So I say go for it, you know what you need.  Take some time and have some fun, make some memories for you and your kids.


----------



## danniebellie

OK. Dannie here. Mom to 16 year old son who loves WDW as much as his momma (and that's a LOT). Never been married. Live and work in the suburban Boston, MA area. Looking at houses in central Florida with plans of moving down there by the end of the year.

My son & I will be at the BC from Aug 24 - Sep 21 this year (2008). We always have a great time and he's my all-time favorite travelin' buddy. Still, it would be fun to go have a drink with another grown-up sometime while junior's hanging out in the arcade or at the pool.

So, if anyone's interested in having a drink with a fairly funny, slightly chubby, somewhat-fanatical WDW fan -- no strings, no weird stuff    I'm not looking for romance, just a fun time (so gals, that means you too!) -- let me know.


----------



## nurse.darcy

danniebellie said:


> OK. Dannie here. Mom to 16 year old son who loves WDW as much as his momma (and that's a LOT). Never been married. Live and work in the suburban Boston, MA area. Looking at houses in central Florida with plans of moving down there by the end of the year.
> 
> My son & I will be at the BC from Aug 24 - Sep 21 this year (2008). We always have a great time and he's my all-time favorite travelin' buddy. Still, it would be fun to go have a drink with another grown-up sometime while junior's hanging out in the arcade or at the pool.
> 
> So, if anyone's interested in having a drink with a fairly funny, slightly chubby, somewhat-fanatical WDW fan -- no strings, no weird stuff    I'm not looking for romance, just a fun time (so gals, that means you too!) -- let me know.



Angy and I will be there around that time. . .would love to have you join us for drinks or an evening out. . .keep in touch and we can plan details. . .


----------



## acm563

danniebellie said:


> OK. Dannie here. Mom to 16 year old son who loves WDW as much as his momma (and that's a LOT). Never been married. Live and work in the suburban Boston, MA area. Looking at houses in central Florida with plans of moving down there by the end of the year.
> 
> My son & I will be at the BC from Aug 24 - Sep 21 this year (2008). We always have a great time and he's my all-time favorite travelin' buddy. Still, it would be fun to go have a drink with another grown-up sometime while junior's hanging out in the arcade or at the pool.
> 
> So, if anyone's interested in having a drink with a fairly funny, slightly chubby, somewhat-fanatical WDW fan -- no strings, no weird stuff    I'm not looking for romance, just a fun time (so gals, that means you too!) -- let me know.








nurse.darcy said:


> Angy and I will be there around that time. . .would love to have you join us for drinks or an evening out. . .keep in touch and we can plan details. . .



I would love to meet up with you for a drink..no strings and no romance.


----------



## queenlizzie

hi there.....I am Elizabeth..35..divorced.....going with my 9 year old daughter sept 20th to the 24th, then back down in december for a GIRLS ONLY TRIP! WOOT!!


----------



## Dolce27

I'll jump in. I'm 29F .. never married/ no kids. I noted that someone is considering moving to Texas? I can answer any questions despite the fact that I've been trying to leave this state for 27 years...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jason71 said:


> Hi, I'm Jason, 36, never married, live and work off of I-Drive in Orlando, maybe 10 minutes from the Mouse.  At the parks a lot, not surprisingly.



they said ones your close you loose the magic... is that true... ???



anthonut said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm 33 M and I live in Nashville, TN, though originally from Philadelphia. I've just been enjoying all the advice on the board. I'm going back to WDW Oct. 17-21st at CSR for the Food and Wine Festival, though I'm considering checking out MNSSHP as well. Thanks again for all the great info.



hello almost neighbor...  

names Timmy.. a girl Timmy  38 and from Delco,Pa ... 3 hours away from The mouse ... that is 15 minutes away from PHL airport and about 2 hours and 45 minutes to fly to MCO   total of 3 hours!!!


----------



## budcollector

ANTSS2001 said:


> hello almost neighbor...
> 
> names Timmy.. a girl Timmy  38 and from Delco,Pa ... 3 hours away from The mouse ... that is 15 minutes away from PHL airport and about 2 hours and 45 minutes to fly to MCO   total of 3 hours!!!



 , i'm closer than you, i'm only 2 1/2 hrs away. 15-20 min. to BWI airport & 2hr 10min. fly time


----------



## ANTSS2001

budcollector said:


> , i'm closer than you, i'm only 2 1/2 hrs away. 15-20 min. to BWI airport & 2hr 10min. fly time




hey bud!!!!  I know you from somwhere   so... have we finalize that ESPN meet... wish we can find more ppes in May...   

BWI!!!  Glendamax is also from that area!!!  Woohooo dismeet  dismeet!!

oppss BTW.. Goodmorning Lovely Single Disers!!!


----------



## jrandtysmom

budcollector said:


> , i'm closer than you, i'm only 2 1/2 hrs away. 15-20 min. to BWI airport & 2hr 10min. fly time



Hello fellow Marylanders!  I am not as close to BWI as you but still pretty close.  Will be in WDW for Halloween!!!


----------



## ttester9612

budcollector said:


> , i'm closer than you, i'm only 2 1/2 hrs away. 15-20 min. to BWI airport & 2hr 10min. fly time





jrandtysmom said:


> Hello fellow Marylanders!  I am not as close to BWI as you but still pretty close.  Will be in WDW for Halloween!!!



I leave tomorrow for WDW out of DCA and then will be heading to WDW again on May 14 out of BWI... can't wait.


----------



## ANTSS2001

do I smell an "Inner harbour" Meet


----------



## budcollector

ANTSS2001 said:


> hey bud!!!!  I know you from somwhere   so... have we finalize that ESPN meet... wish we can find more ppes in May...
> 
> BWI!!!  Glendamax is also from that area!!!  Woohooo dismeet  dismeet!!
> 
> oppss BTW.. Goodmorning Lovely Single Disers!!!



 espn for lunch works for me, just let me know what time.

didn't know there were so many Disers in Md., so those of you that are here, where at in this fine  state are you ?


----------



## SusanWasHere

Susan here, 36, female, from Jackson, NJ.  DVC owner, love disney and siamese cats.  LOL.  

Here is me in the winter:





And me in the spring, summer, and fall. LOL:


----------



## ANTSS2001

SusanWasHere said:


> Susan here, 36, female, from Jackson, NJ.  DVC owner, love disney and siamese cats.  LOL.
> 
> Here is me in the winter:



love the winter pic!!!


----------



## earljam

Hi
I'm Earl 29', Married to Colleen, I own a collection agency . My wife and I Live in western NY near Buffalo. I'll be at WDW in early September,


----------



## Sueil33

Hi....another Bmore area Disney fan - work in Hunt Valley, live in what I like to call northern northern Baltimore County also known as Shrewsbury PA!!!  Going to BC May 8 to 11 then on to Wonder 11 - 15......Single 43 2 cats no kids....


----------



## Glendamax

Hey DISers! I'm Glenda, female, 37, never married, no children, 6 feet tall, practicing Christian. I live in Baltimore, Maryland, which is about a 2 hour plane ride to the Mouse!

I've been visiting Disney World since 1984, and I've been solo twice. Outside of Disney, I also like the beach. My next trip will be with fellow-DISer "MadiMouse" for my bday in June!

Below is a pic taken at a ToT DISmeet with the DIScroc on my shoulder . . .


----------



## Glendamax

Sueil33 said:


> I have 2 younger brothers who have 3 young daughters between them and we are planning our second big family Disney trip with grandparents et al in September.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


Hi Neighbor! I'll be at Disney in Sept as well! 



ttester9612 said:


> Hi neighbors, I live in Maryland but work in Arlington, VA.  Glad to see some locals on DisBoards.  There are a few others, hopefully they will show up  here.  Jaz, GoofyDude, BudCollector, where are you? Come introduce yourselves to the Newbies.





stitch90210 said:


> 39/M DC area. Divorced recently, no kids. Next vacation a Star Wars Weekend in June





budcollector said:


> Hey, i'm gary 50yo male from baltimore, got divorced so long ago that now i consider myself single,got no kids,got no pets, on my way back to disney for memorial day weekend.





Sueil33 said:


> Hi....another Bmore area Disney fan - work in Hunt Valley, live in what I like to call northern northern Baltimore County also known as Shrewsbury PA!!!  Going to BC May 8 to 11 then on to Wonder 11 - 15......Single 43 2 cats no kids....





jrandtysmom said:


> Hello fellow Marylanders!  I am not as close to BWI as you but still pretty close.  Will be in WDW for Halloween!!!





ANTSS2001 said:


> do I smell an "Inner harbour" Meet



Well Antss, I guess the answer is YES! Maybe we can hook up one Saturday this summer!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hi Neighbor! I'll be at Disney in Sept as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Antss, I guess the answer is YES! Maybe we can hook up one Saturday this summer!



Yes!!!  I am in !!!  

Ohhhhhhh  I miss that part...  dancing for your June trip!!!


----------



## Gina

To the OP:  *Thank you* for creating this thread!! The other singles threads just move too fast -- I can't keep up at all with reading the posts, much less replying to any. It's helpful to have a roll call thread all by itself.  

I'm Gina, I'm 41, and I have one son who is 12. We live right on the Pearland/Friendswood line in coastal SE Texas. Third-generation Texan, and can't imagine living anywhere else. I've been divorced for 10 years, and since DS is with me basically all the time when I'm not at work, I find myself left with the social skills of a common houseplant now.   

Epcot is our home-away-from-home, and we would be very happy if they would put a runway in the parking lot so we could get there that much faster.   


-gina-


----------



## budcollector

Gina said:


> To the OP:  *Thank you* for creating this thread!! The other singles threads just move too fast -- I can't keep up at all with reading the posts, much less replying to any. It's helpful to have a roll call thread all by itself.
> 
> I'm Gina, I'm 41, and I have one son who is 12. We live right on the Pearland/Friendswood line in coastal SE Texas. Third-generation Texan, and can't imagine living anywhere else. I've been divorced for 10 years, and since DS is with me basically all the time when I'm not at work,I find myself left with the social skills of a common houseplant now.
> 
> 
> Epcot is our home-away-from-home, and we would be very happy if they would put a runway in the parking lot so we could get there that much faster.
> 
> 
> -gina-



   i have those same skills


----------



## SusanWasHere

ANTSS2001 said:


> love the winter pic!!!



thanks   as much as I love Disney, I could never ever live in Florida bc then I couldn't ski every weekend in the winter.  Unless of course Disney builds an amazing indoor ski-dome....  (hint, hint)


----------



## ANTSS2001

SusanWasHere said:


> thanks   as much as I love Disney, I could never ever live in Florida bc then I couldn't ski every weekend in the winter.  Unless of course Disney builds an amazing indoor ski-dome....  (hint, hint)



thank you !!!   I am not the only one... as I mentioned in one of my post... I was set up for a blind date by my co worker with her brother.. after we got to talking on the phone... later that day when I was talking to Gina my co worker... she mentioend in passing that her brother thinks I am crazy for going to WDW more than 3x in my life time and for loving snow... well you know what happened next   the date did not materialize...


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> . . . her brother thinks I am crazy for going to WDW more than 3x in my life time and for loving snow... well you know what happened next   the date did not materialize . . .



So funny! I too was hooked up by a mutual friend. After many conversations and a few dates, I thought I should reveal my "Disney" secret. Fortunantly, he didnt think it was weird, and I haven't scared him off!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> So funny! I too was hooked up by a mutual friend. After many conversations and a few dates, I thought I should reveal my "Disney" secret. Fortunantly, he didnt think it was weird, and I haven't scared him off!



   for Gmax!


----------



## ANTSS2001

happy Thursday Peeps!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Who well I got a minute so I may as well chime in as well.
Bart 45 Single Never Married no kids. Live in Seacoast NH but Work In Boston - As anyone that knows the area would tell you "you've got to be nuts to take that commute" and I've been doing it for 25yrs. so you can guess what people say about me. 

I'm going down for a quick trip Sept 4-8 and I'm working on a Dec trip 2-14 but only part will be at the world and have set a time yet. Seem some others will be down there around that time and would love to meet up for a drink.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Who well I got a minute so I may as well chime in as well.
> Bart 45 Single Never Married no kids. Live in Seacoast NH but Work In Boston - As anyone that knows the area would tell you "you've got to be nuts to take that commute" and I've been doing it for 25yrs. so you can guess what people say about me.
> 
> I'm going down for a quick trip *Sept 4-8* and I'm working on a Dec trip *2-14 *but only part will be at the world and have set a time yet. Seem some others will be down there around that time and would love to meet up for a drink.




are you doing a solo trip ?? because  as of right now we have a good  number of solo doing occasional dining together and meet and greet for the month of Sept!!  And also December is already in the works.. come visit us and share a meal or two!!!  We dont bite!!!  
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> are you doing a solo trip ?? because  as of right now we have a good  number of solo doing occasional dining together and meet and greet for the month of Sept!!  And also December is already in the works.. come visit us and share a meal or two!!!  We dont bite!!!
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979



Yup both trips will be Solo. Was Planning on going down with my friend and  his family for Dec but they backed out so now it's staying in DIZ rather than off site.

Thanks for the link I'll jump over and check it out.


----------



## Straughn

I'm Patricia, a widow, no kids. I live in Northern Virginia.  Several solo trips and another one planned for the first week of November so I can finally go to F&W.  Haven't seen any posts for November solos yet, it must be  bit early.  Like a lot of you I am involved in theatre. WDW is my favorite place to go and be by myself.


----------



## Sha

Straughn.. where in N. Virginia?


----------



## budcollector

hey everybody, happy May Day


----------



## RALIKA

hi all i am 21/f  looking for my male soulmate. I love disney. My aim name is the same if anyone wants to chat.
rachel


----------



## ANTSS2001

Straughn said:


> I'm Patricia, a widow, no kids. I live in Northern Virginia.  Several solo trips and another one planned for the first week of November so I can finally go to F&W.  Haven't seen any posts for November solos yet, it must be  bit early.  Like a lot of you I am involved in theatre. WDW is my favorite place to go and be by myself.






Sha said:


> Straughn.. where in N. Virginia?



Hi SHA 



budcollector said:


> hey everybody, happy May Day



same to you buddy 



RALIKA said:


> hi all i am 21/f  looking for my male soulmate. I love disney. My aim name is the same if anyone wants to chat.
> rachel




Howdy!!!


----------



## budcollector

Mornin all you Disney Lovin people, and T.G.I.F.


----------



## Glendamax

Hello Fellow-Singles! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Sha




----------



## ANTSS2001

any plans for the weekend peeps????


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> any plans for the weekend peeps????



yes, WORK, WORK, WORK. . .


----------



## twotoohappy

Hey all!
Single,with dd12, happy VWL and BCV DVCer here from MA!
Just back from WDW and can't wait until Aug. 
Love Space Mountain, Star Wars Weekends and Jellyrolls 
Glad to see some other New Englanders here!
PM me to say hey


----------



## budcollector

ANTSS2001 said:


> a trip to the store an get some vittles, wash a load of clothes.
> than do nothing..  an exciting weekend


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> yes, WORK, WORK, WORK. . .



suddenly heard "whistle while you work"

lets see this weekend??? nothing exciting AT ALL for me LOL 

just my graduation   and an extended family wedding in St. Augustine to go to


----------



## GrumpyNee

Hi! 
I'm 38 SWF never married, no kids, no pets.  Live in Vermont.  Love Disney.

I leave in 2 days for a solo trip ~ can't wait.    It's been a long winter in Vermont and I need to get away and be a kid again.
Haven't been to WDW since 1995.  Been to DLR a few times as I used to live in Las vegas and was a CM in a WD Gallery ~ I got free tix.


----------



## Jenroc

Hi !!
I am a SWF, 2 kids and we all adore Disney !!!  I have been going to the parks since I was 4 years old.  I would love to meet a really wonderful male Disney fan from Canada and/or the US that is more interested in getting to know me and be friends, and proceeding from there.  I am going back to WDW in Nov. 2008.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I would love to meet a really wonderful male Disney fan from Canada and/or the US that is more interested in getting to know me and be friends, and proceeding from there.



Thats the best way I think Jen... and why I am friends still with most of my ex's (but they are ex's for a reason  ) We were friends first... matter of fact, one just called a bit ago so he could tell me something LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

yeay!! I am home!!! and yessssssssss it is Saturday already    wake up Peeps....


----------



## captaindavidhook

im 35 single no g/f no kids just me ladies..im from nj as well ..anyone want to contact me just send me a private message


----------



## ANTSS2001

captaindavidhook said:


> im 35 single no g/f no kids just me ladies..im from nj as well ..anyone want to contact me just send me a private message



yeya!! someone stuill awake !!  Good morning neighbor!!!  Any pallned trip to the Promise land ???   

Across the bridge here!!!  either one is fine..LOL Commodore barry or Walt Whitman... hmm I can do Delaware Memorial too!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> yeya!! someone stuill awake !!  Good morning neighbor!!!  Any pallned trip to the Promise land ???
> 
> Across the bridge here!!!  either one is fine..LOL Commodore barry or Walt Whitman... hmm I can do Delaware Memorial too!!!



yes im still awake r u kidding im a night owl..lolplanned trip hmmm that is a ideal i see u r in pa..thats not to far from nj


----------



## ANTSS2001

captaindavidhook said:


> yes im still awake r u kidding im a night owl..lolplanned trip hmmm that is a ideal i see u r in pa..thats not to far from nj



well in my case I was trained to be a nite owl... I work 2nd shift.. 4P to 12Am by the time I gulp my last dose of caffeine...  it is midnite...   where abouts in Joisey ?? I fish at Ventnor,Nj then go eat a the buffet  in AC


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> well in my case I was trained to be a nite owl... I work 2nd shift.. 4P to 12Am by the time I gulp my last dose of caffeine...  it is midnite...   where abouts in Joisey ?? I fish at Ventnor,Nj then go eat a the buffet  in AC



im from the mercer county area where all the females r just plain in polite...lol nah they r nice just no luck so far


----------



## ANTSS2001

captaindavidhook said:


> im from the mercer county area where all the females r just plain in polite...lol nah they r nice just no luck so far



Ok now you lost me... all i know is route 295 and ro 95 or the NJ turnpike.. where is Mercer County... Hmmmm I know where route 70 and 295 meet since I go there for the Korean Store... I know Six Flags by the outlets   and I know Joisey City when I go to NYC 

are you at work now or just plain dising???


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok now you lost me... all i know is route 295 and ro 95 or the NJ turnpike.. where is Mercer County... Hmmmm I know where route 70 and 295 meet since I go there for the Korean Store... I know Six Flags by the outlets   and I know Joisey City when I go to NYC
> 
> are you at work now or just plain dising???



does central jersey help any ? im not at work just home relaxing to abd i dont have jennifer love hewitt to crawl up next to me lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

captaindavidhook said:


> does central jersey help any ? im not at work just home relaxing to abd i dont have *jennifer love hewitt *to crawl up next to me lol



hmmmm central would be Moorestown for me.. hmmm close ???  Well if she does...  Ask her if David Conrad is not busy and send him my way!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm central would be Moorestown for me.. hmmm close ???  Well if she does...  Ask her if David Conrad is not busy and send him my way!!!



will do but im sure she rather be with me then him


----------



## ANTSS2001

captaindavidhook said:


> will do but im sure she rather be with me then him


good!!! she can be with you and he can be with me !!!  

Ok this gal need to wake up... LOL and to think I am jot asleep... "watching Ugly Betty"


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> good!!! she can be with you and he can be with me !!!
> 
> Ok this gal need to wake up... LOL and to think I am jot asleep... "watching Ugly Betty"



what job do u that makes u work 4 pm to midnight


----------



## ANTSS2001

captaindavidhook said:


> what job do u that makes u work 4 pm to midnight



I am a bench monkey... work in the lab.. hospital setting.. and you ?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi there!! I am awake too.. how y'all doin?


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am a bench monkey... work in the lab.. hospital setting.. and you ?



landscaper and baseball coach..sounds intersting your job


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi there!! I am awake too.. how y'all doin?



hye now we are thee tri state... cool NY .. NJ.. Pa


----------



## captaindavidhook

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi there!! I am awake too.. how y'all doin?



hi there jaded ..nice to see some 1 else awake at this hour to


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

captaindavidhook said:


> hi there jaded ..nice to see some 1 else awake at this hour to



I just got home from a friends house party... good times...  

I work a rotating shift, so I am up at odd hours most the time!


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just got home from a friends house party... good times...
> 
> I work a rotating shift, so I am up at odd hours most the time!



what do you do jaded...


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> hye now we are thee tri state... cool NY .. NJ.. Pa



this is true


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'm in Western New York, Niagara Falls to be exact.  


NY, PA, NJ ...
Go Northeastern U.S.!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ANTSS2001 said:


> what do you do jaded...



I work for a major Tire and Rubber company  in a chemical plant...


----------



## captaindavidhook

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm in Western New York, Niagara Falls to be exact.
> 
> 
> NY, PA, NJ ...
> Go Northeastern U.S.!!!





yes goo northeast!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

captaindavidhook said:


> yes goo northeast!!!!



sounds like we are cheering for a football team or something! LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm in Western New York, Niagara Falls to be exact.
> 
> 
> NY, PA, NJ ...
> Go Northeastern U.S.!!!



Ok drinks at Mercer COunty then...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hahaha yay for drinks!!!  I've never been to jersey...   sounds like a good time!


----------



## ANTSS2001

captaindavidhook said:


> yes goo northeast!!!!



yo! captain yah got quiet there ....  LOL will bring our drinks then....LOL


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> yo! captain yah got quiet there ....  LOL will bring our drinks then....LOL



i sure wil lbring the drinks


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

And I am takin' my already drank drinks butt to bed...lol Goodnight y'all!


----------



## captaindavidhook

that is why i was so quiet i was fixing myself a screwdriver..had to go get the orange juice...anything  a lady wants i get..drinks especially


----------



## captaindavidhook

night jaded


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jaded.. what are your dates for the upcoming trips??? check our solo trippers boards... 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jaded.. what are your dates for the upcoming trips??? check our solo trippers boards...
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979



heading to bed adios all


----------



## ANTSS2001

hmmmm they all left.... must be my breath.. I knew I should have skipped that onion bagel!!!  LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm they all left.... must be my breath.. I knew I should have skipped that onion bagel!!!  LOL



Hahaha I was in ummm.. semi inebriated state and needed to sleep...  

Your breath had nothing to do with it, I promise!!! LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha I was in ummm.. semi inebriated state and needed to sleep...
> 
> Your breath had nothing to do with it, I promise!!! LOL



Good morning Jaded.. and to all lovely Peeps of this thread...


----------



## budcollector

Mornin ANTSS, and everyone else


----------



## ANTSS2001

budcollector said:


> Mornin ANTSS, and everyone else



have fun with   in my case it is almsot tiem to  to work...


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Just joining in, if thats okay.

My name is Jen..im 23 and live in New Jersey. I love disney, of course and love cruising!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Just joining in, if thats okay.
> 
> My name is Jen..im 23 and live in New Jersey. I love disney, of course and love cruising!



 another neighbor!!!  awesome !!!


----------



## JennandJaryd

My name is Jenn, 28, live in CO


----------



## captaindavidhook

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Just joining in, if thats okay.
> 
> My name is Jen..im 23 and live in New Jersey. I love disney, of course and love cruising!



hi there jen and where abouts in nj r ya from


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning peeps.... 



W A K E   U P !!!


----------



## budcollector

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning peeps....
> 
> 
> 
> W A K E   U P !!!



Thanks alot ANTSS, for that LOUD WAKE UP CALL, now i won't be able to get back to sleep, and i'll be sitting here   and posting comments all mornin till the sun comes up. and i can get in to do the   .


----------



## ANTSS2001

budcollector said:


> Thanks alot ANTSS, for that LOUD WAKE UP CALL, now i won't be able to get back to sleep, and i'll be sitting here   and posting comments all mornin till the sun comes up. and i can get in to do the   .



Hmmmmm  Buddy.... did you get your   done.... heheheh I just woke up and just getting ready for church


----------



## budcollector

yup, just finished. now its time to do Nothing the rest of the day


----------



## ugadog99

Hi everyone!  I was around way back at the beginning of the original Single Disney Guy thread.  I lurk a lot but rarely post now.  I am:

Melanie
44 
Widow
Two teen girls 
Live in the Atlanta area
Visit WDW often and plan to retire to the Orlando area someday in the not too distant future
Next trip: July 3-14 (POFQ and AKV)


----------



## ANTSS2001

budcollector said:


> yup, just finished. now its time to do Nothing the rest of the day



what do you do nothing for the rest of the day!!!  now its my   you need to finish...

just stopping by for lunch... did church thing this morning.. chatee with neighbors and now lunch then off to work at 2PM


----------



## budcollector

doing nothing the rest of the day is a hard job, its harder than doing  . all stretched out on the couch, with the remote in one hand and something to munch on in the other, isn't to bad i can deal with it,  the hard part is trying to decide what to watch


----------



## ANTSS2001

budcollector said:


> doing nothing the rest of the day is a hard job, its harder than doing  . all stretched out on the couch, with the remote in one hand and something to munch on in the other, isn't to bad i can deal with it,  the hard part is trying to decide what to watch



Sooooooooooooo!!! did you finally decide what to watch ??? Me I am at work again


----------



## ahoff

Hi, I am Augie.  Looks like a lot of new people have posted on here. I have been around the boards for a while, I am a 55 M from NY.  Besides Disney I like biking, skiing, and  music.  I have a few pics posted on the photo thread also.


----------



## DisneyGirl@Heart

Hi!  I'm Carmela, 38, in South Florida but originally from Montreal.  Other than everything Disney, I enjoy losing myself in a good book and solving mathematical/logic problems.  _Yeah, yeah, I know... but I'm really not as nerdy as I sound... really... _


----------



## PGHProducer

I'm 24, single male from Pittsburgh, PA.  Flying solo to WDW this October and would love to meet up with other solo travelers!


----------



## DisneyGirl@Heart

DisneyGirl@Heart said:


> Hi!  I'm Carmela, 38, in South Florida but originally from Montreal.  Other than everything Disney, I enjoy losing myself in a good book and solving mathematical/logic problems.  _Yeah, yeah, I know... but I'm really not as nerdy as I sound... really... _



It's me again... I am looking for someone to meet up with (male or female) who enjoys opera and lives in South Florida... FGO is having a production of La Boheme this Thursday 05/08/08 at 8 pm in Fort Lauderdale.  I'd rather not go alone.  The only tix left are upper balcony at $21... If anyone is interested in joining me, please PM me! 

Thanks!


----------



## CinRell

ugadog99 said:


> Hi everyone!  I was around way back at the beginning of the original Single Disney Guy thread.  I lurk a lot but rarely post now.  I am:
> 
> Melanie
> 44
> Widow
> Two teen girls
> Live in the Atlanta area
> Visit WDW often and plan to retire to the Orlando area someday in the not too distant future
> Next trip: July 3-14 (POFQ and AKV)



Hi stranger!! Long time no see!!!


----------



## ugadog99

Hi CinRell and Sha!  Yes, it's been a while since I've been around.  School is winding down now so perhaps there will be more time to post.


----------



## ttester9612

budcollector said:


> espn for lunch works for me, just let me know what time.
> 
> didn't know there were so many Disers in Md., so those of you that are here, where at in this fine  state are you ?





Glendamax said:


> Hi Neighbor! I'll be at Disney in Sept as well!
> 
> Well Antss, I guess the answer is YES! Maybe we can hook up one Saturday this summer!


Count me in...


----------



## wishes28

Hi everybody. I'm a 30 year old male living in Florida who loves Disney World. I would really, really, really like to meet a nice woman who is into Disney too so if you're interested at all let me know or send me a message!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Count me in...



Ok.. as soon as I get this trip over we def'ly need to plan.. like a day at the aquarium or just chit chatting at the harbour... for entertainment for the male diser.. hmm maybe hooters  woohooo  



wishes28 said:


> Hi everybody. I'm a 30 year old male living in Florida who loves Disney World. I would really, really, really like to meet a nice woman who is into Disney too so if you're interested at all let me know or send me a message!



hey!!! if it is just hanging out... come join us in Sept... where abouts in Florida are you ???

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979


----------



## tink1978

Hi everyone!!

I'm Rachel
29 years old
never married
one child (9)
I am a child mental health therapist and Clinical Director for the agency I work for.
Live in Chattanooga, Tennessee
My son and I go to Disney every year in January!!  Next trip scheduled for 1/1/2009-1/7/2009 at POFQ!!


----------



## wishes28

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. as soon as I get this trip over we def'ly need to plan.. like a day at the aquarium or just chit chatting at the harbour... for entertainment for the male diser.. hmm maybe hooters  woohooo
> 
> 
> 
> hey!!! if it is just hanging out... come join us in Sept... where abouts in Florida are you ???
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979



I wish I could in September. I'm a teacher and it's really tough to get away from school that early in the year. I'm in Fort Walton Beach about 6-7 hours away from WDW.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Count me in...



Ok.. ttester... buddy... Gmax... do we want a restaurant (Baltimore harbour???  area) meet or a picnic/park meet or a mall meet???
 what do you think about this dates July 19/20, Aug. 2/3, Aug 16/17 of 2008



tink1978 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm Rachel
> 29 years old
> never married
> one child (9)
> I am a child mental health therapist and Clinical Director for the agency I work for.
> Live in Chattanooga, Tennessee
> My son and I go to Disney every year in January!!  Next trip scheduled for 1/1/2009-1/7/2009 at POFQ!!







wishes28 said:


> I wish I could in September. I'm a teacher and it's really tough to get away from school that early in the year. I'm in Fort Walton Beach about 6-7 hours away from WDW.




come on a weekend... like the weekend of 5,6,7 !! or the TOT meet which is the weekend of 12,13,14 !!!


----------



## Glendamax

Well, when it comes to meeting in Baltimore, I'd rather NOT meet at the inner harour, because the parking is TOO HIGH and sparse. However, if the rest of you want to, then I'll just suck it up. I think it would be better to meet at a restaurant or somewhere that finding a space isnt an issue, nor an expense.
I'll try to think of some places. But again, if everyone would rather meet downtown, then I will.

Keep me posted!
-G


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Well, when it comes to meeting in Baltimore, I'd rather NOT meet at the inner harour, because the parking is TOO HIGH and sparse. However, if the rest of you want to, then I'll just suck it up. I think it would be better to meet at a restaurant or somewhere that finding a space isnt an issue, nor an expense.
> I'll try to think of some places. But again, if everyone would rather meet downtown, then I will.
> 
> Keep me posted!
> -G



GMAX... well whatevwer is suited for you Md'ers.. remember I am from Pa.. all I know is the Harbour thats why I suggest it.. just give me the addy and I will mapquest it and will find it


----------



## budcollector

Mornin People.

i only have one request as far as a meet, would be somewhere i can get to by bus. i don't drive. here's a suggestion for a place to meet - G & M's - best crab cakes in town

Gary


----------



## ANTSS2001

budcollector said:


> Mornin People.
> 
> i only have one request as far as a meet, would be somewhere i can get to by bus. i don't drive. here's a suggestion for a place to meet - G & M's - best crab cakes in town
> 
> Gary



Okie dokie... peeps from Md... pick the place... I posted the times...   See you soon!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi all. Single mom of two.  I am 33 and live in New Orleans.  Love Disney World and anything that has to do with Disney.  Posted a few times on the boards but I lurk a lot.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi all. Single mom of two.  I am 33 and live in New Orleans.  Love Disney World and anything that has to do with Disney.  Posted a few times on the boards but I lurk a lot.



  stop lurking.. thats no fun for us!! pull up a chair and have some  with us from time to time !!!


----------



## budcollector

here's a link to G & M's if you wanna take a look at what they have, 
http://www.gandmcrabcakes.com/


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. as soon as I get this trip over we def'ly need to plan.. like a day at the aquarium or just chit chatting at the harbour... for entertainment for the male diser.. hmm maybe hooters  woohooo
> 
> hey!!! if it is just hanging out... come join us in Sept... where abouts in Florida are you ???
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979





budcollector said:


> Mornin People.
> 
> i only have one request as far as a meet, would be somewhere i can get to by bus. i don't drive. here's a suggestion for a place to meet - G & M's - best crab cakes in town
> 
> Gary





Glendamax said:


> Well, when it comes to meeting in Baltimore, I'd rather NOT meet at the inner harour, because the parking is TOO HIGH and sparse. However, if the rest of you want to, then I'll just suck it up. I think it would be better to meet at a restaurant or somewhere that finding a space isnt an issue, nor an expense.
> I'll try to think of some places. But again, if everyone would rather meet downtown, then I will.
> 
> Keep me posted!
> -G





budcollector said:


> here's a link to G & M's if you wanna take a look at what they have,
> http://www.gandmcrabcakes.com/



I think I've been to G & M's but a very long time ago.  It's sound great.  I know a few others who might join us.  Do we need reservations? Just let me know the dates.


----------



## NedsTJ

Hi everyone...just checking in....
I'm Ned, and I'm a Disney-holic.  (Is there a 12 step for this?)
38m
divorced (ok, is there a statue of limitations where I can just start calling myself single instead of divorced?? LOL!)
No kids
1 cat

Planning a trip down the 2nd week in October, either with friends or solo...either way I'm goin!


----------



## eeyoregon

Gina, 37 divorced female in Oregon.

Two sons ages 12 and 15...I can almost see that empty nest on the horizon  !!

I am a certified pharmacy technician for a major membership warehouse.

Long term goal: To move to Orlando and work for the mouse in any capacity but would prefer a posistion that would let me sing/perform.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I think I've been to G & M's but a very long time ago.  It's sound great.  I know a few others who might join us.  Do we need reservations? Just let me know the dates.


 great ttester!!! 

Buddy get crackin!!!



NedsTJ said:


> Hi everyone...just checking in....
> I'm Ned, and I'm a Disney-holic.  (Is there a 12 step for this?)
> 38m
> divorced (ok, is there a statue of limitations where I can just start calling myself single instead of divorced?? LOL!)
> No kids
> 1 cat
> 
> Planning a trip down the 2nd week in October, either with friends or solo...either way I'm goin!



hello neighbor!!! Pa'er here too!!!  awesome.. come visit us at the pa thread sometimes... not an exclusive singles thread but lots of pa'er  

:welcomel:

dont worry you'll get the hang of it.. being single I mean !!!  



eeyoregon said:


> Gina, 37 divorced female in Oregon.
> 
> Two sons ages 12 and 15...I can almost see that empty nest on the horizon  !!
> 
> I am a certified pharmacy technician for a major membership warehouse.
> 
> Long term goal: To move to Orlando and work for the mouse in any capacity but would prefer a posistion that would let me sing/perform.



 eeyoregon!! and where's the best place to start an empty nest?? Orlando of course!!!


----------



## Glendamax

budcollector said:


> here's a link to G & M's if you wanna take a look at what they have,
> http://www.gandmcrabcakes.com/



Sounds great! I'm available most Saturdays. So let me know!


----------



## budcollector

Mornin People.

Glenda, what part of the city are you in ? i'm over on the south/southwest side.

a saturday would be better for me to meet up also

gary


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. ttester... buddy... Gmax... do we want a restaurant (Baltimore harbour???  area) meet or a picnic/park meet or a mall meet???
> what do you think about this dates July 19/20, Aug. 2/3, Aug 16/17 of 2008



 am off on those Saturdays.... and no plan trips to see the mouse


----------



## ttester9612

Glendamax said:


> Sounds great! I'm available most Saturdays. So let me know!



Saturdays work for me...


----------



## ttester9612

Okay, Ants, Bud, Glenda so we don't make this thread boring with our DisMeet discussion I have created a new thread (DisMeet - Baltimore, Maryland) here's the link.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24996010#post24996010

We can continue our discussions there.


----------



## Sha

LOL... youre funny Teresa.

I am passing that link on to a couple people up your way


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> LOL... youre funny Teresa.
> 
> I am passing that link on to a couple people up your way



Great!  The more the merrier..


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Great!  The more the merrier..



never know if I am up in the area I may try to meet up... after all its not that much further from C-ville to you


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, guess I'll jump in here too...I'm Tracey, 36F, newly divorced (and not happy 'bout it here either!), from Ontario, Canada, 'bout and hour west of Toronto, 2.5 hours northwest of Buffalo.  Got 2 boys that keep me super busy and I work full-time as a 911 dispatcher for the fire dept.

Next trip is my first solo!!!  8 days!!!  

And one day hoping to meet my perfect Disney guy!!


----------



## InstImpres

NedsTJ said:


> 38m
> divorced (ok, is there a statue of limitations where I can just start calling myself single instead of divorced?? LOL!)
> 
> Planning a trip down the 2nd week in October, either with friends or solo...either way I'm goin!



Hi Ned -

If you figure out the Statue of Limitations can share with the rest of us  going on 7 years and still working on that one.

October is a great time in the World.  Amazing weather and Food & Wine Festival.  Enjoy


----------



## rebecca06261

32 single, never married, no kids, 2 dogs, 1 cat, and an office full of employees who manage to act like children every day!  I'm in law-enforcement so Disney & the DISboards reminds me that there are wonderful people out there  I'm the only one of my friends who digs Disney and if I can't find someone to tag along in '09, I'll be doing my 1st solo trip!


----------



## budcollector

Quote:
Originally Posted by NedsTJ  
38m
divorced (ok, is there a statue of limitations where I can just start calling myself single instead of divorced?? LOL!)

Planning a trip down the 2nd week in October, either with friends or solo...either way I'm goin! 



InstImpres said:


> Hi Ned -
> 
> If you figure out the Statue of Limitations can share with the rest of us  going on 7 years and still working on that one.
> 
> October is a great time in the World.  Amazing weather and Food & Wine Festival.  Enjoy



the day the judge says you are now divorced, you are single again


----------



## Jenroc

Maybe a bunch of us "single" women should plan a getaway in 2009 down to WDW, all meet up, have fun and take over the parks. A few days of relaxation with fellow Disney fans would be a blast.

Anyone interested ???  Maybe some of the single men could make their own plans and do the same ????   LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> Maybe a bunch of us "single" women should plan a getaway in 2009 down to WDW, all meet up, have fun and take over the parks. A few days of relaxation with fellow Disney fans would be a blast.
> 
> Anyone interested ???  Maybe some of the single men could make their own plans and do the same ????   LOL



 am in


----------



## captaindavidhook

ANTSS2001 said:


> am in



gm there pal! im stuck here all morning long inside..it is raining and runing my work day oh well hope u have a good 1


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DisneyGirl@Heart said:


> It's me again... I am looking for someone to meet up with (male or female) who enjoys opera and lives in South Florida... FGO is having a production of La Boheme this Thursday 05/08/08 at 8 pm in Fort Lauderdale.  I'd rather not go alone.  The only tix left are upper balcony at $21... If anyone is interested in joining me, please PM me!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Carmela

Did you go see Boheme last night?  I work for an opera company and we are doing Boheme next season.  We started rehearsals yesterday for our upcoming production of The Abduction from the Seraglio.

I am thinking of mixing Disney with opera next season.  I may visit WDW in February so I can see Orlando Opera perform La Cenerentola.  They will be producing it with a 1930's Hollywood setting.  It sounds like fun.


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> Maybe a bunch of us "single" women should plan a getaway in 2009 down to WDW, all meet up, have fun and take over the parks. A few days of relaxation with fellow Disney fans would be a blast.
> 
> Anyone interested ???  Maybe some of the single men could make their own plans and do the same ????   LOL



I'm in! I think it would be great to have a disney-lovers/single's weekend in the World!    I got your PM but am at work so I'm doing this really quickly! I'll write back in a little while.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I'm in


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

<<<< also in


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Maybe a bunch of us "single" women should plan a getaway in 2009 down to WDW, all meet up, have fun and take over the parks. A few days of relaxation with fellow Disney fans would be a blast.
> 
> Anyone interested ???  Maybe some of the single men could make their own plans and do the same ????   LOL



A girls weekend sounds great! have done one with a friend of mine, with tea and spa time... course... me and a couple friends started this crazy trip that is next week! OMG 20 peeps! not all of them single anymore since we started planning this though  

question is Jen, do the guys plan the same weekend?? lets see there is golf, race car driving, fishing... LOL.. course they can go to the spa too


----------



## Dizmom0923

Sooo wishing I was part of next weeks trip but its just not possible for me right now.  I know yall will have a great trip.  Seen some of the pictures from prev. ones.


----------



## Jenroc

I set up a new thread .....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25010623#post25010623

I guess we can plan to be there during the same time -- the gals plan their stuff and the guys can do the same and then we can meet up for certain events/times.

How does this sound ???  I hope it works ..... it could be so much fun !!


----------



## Sha

I posted there


----------



## NedsTJ

Jenroc said:


> Maybe a bunch of us "single" women should plan a getaway in 2009 down to WDW, all meet up, have fun and take over the parks. A few days of relaxation with fellow Disney fans would be a blast.
> 
> Anyone interested ???  Maybe some of the single men could make their own plans and do the same ????   LOL



I'm in...just tell me when! What could be a better excuse for going down to the mouse? (Like I ever need an excuse!)

Edit: Ok - just got to the post about the tea and spa time...think i'd pass on those particular activities! Would have to majorly offset that with the RPDE!


----------



## Sha

NedsTJ said:


> I'm in...just tell me when! What could be a better excuse for going down to the mouse? (Like I ever need an excuse!)
> 
> Edit: Ok - just got to the post about the tea and spa time...think i'd pass on those particular activities! Would have to majorly offset that with the RPDE!



LMAO!!! they actually do provide brandy and stuff for the men at tea... have to find the link. And spa doesnt mean facials and nails... they have massages!!! But that is why I listed manly activities (not that women dont like to drive fast cars or golf etc)


----------



## shellynn24

Hello everyone.  I'm a soon-to-be-divorced Mom to three.  I also have two dogs, one of which is my very own hidden mickey game/dalmation (she is very spotty).  I am 31 yo and I am looking for friends to talk to on an adult level, which I do not get enough of  , I am also looking for someone who will eventually be more then friends  oh and loves to go to disney world!


----------



## InstImpres

Jenroc said:


> Maybe a bunch of us "single" women should plan a getaway in 2009 down to WDW, all meet up, have fun and take over the parks. A few days of relaxation with fellow Disney fans would be a blast.
> 
> Anyone interested ???  Maybe some of the single men could make their own plans and do the same ????   LOL




Count me in!!!  I would be happy to arrange a group event or two (maybe an Illuminations viewing)


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Sha said:


> question is Jen, do the guys plan the same weekend?? lets see there is golf, race car driving, fishing... LOL.. course they can go to the spa too



Golf?  Did I hear my favorite WDW activity mentioned?  I would be interested in joining some Dis'ers at one of the WDW golf courses.  My DB-I-L and I will be golfing June 23 & 24 at Palm & LBV.  Of course, arranging for another golf trip would definitely be a good idea  .


----------



## gower525

HI!  I am Jennifer, 33years old, almost officially divorced.  I live in Nashville and I am taking dd3 and ds6 to WDW the last week of June.  We are staying at POP and I can't wait.  I am a 2nd grade teacher and school is out in 2 weeks!  WoW!  I would love to meet some nice man that is crazy about Disney.


----------



## GalDisney

Ok, I will play.. i am Susan. Single, never married,no kids .45 years of age. I work in sales and have recently returned to college. I was born and raised in Anaheim so from practically from the first day of my life i had been going to disneyland(don't hate me ) five years ago i reloacetd to cenral fl so now i practically live at WDW.ain't life grand!


----------



## Sha

Susan, what did you go back to school for???


----------



## mpls_mm

I'll play too, 34, divorced 4 years. Two kids, DD8 and DS4. I have my own business and work from home. We are going for Free dining sept 18-sept 28.


----------



## hlyntunstl

Hello all!!

I'm a 38 single female, never married, no kids and one dog.  I work in database and report tool development as a business/IT consultant and teach high school color guards on the side. I'm a DVC member and usually make it to a Disney location at least twice a year (thanks to my gobs of vacation days).

I've never traveled solo but the DIS comments are making me consider a future trip.  I'm a new DIS user and am happy that there are others as in love with Disney as I am


----------



## nurse.darcy

hlyntunstl said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm a 38 single female, never married, no kids and one dog.  I work in database and report tool development as a business/IT consultant and teach high school color guards on the side. I'm a DVC member and usually make it to a Disney location at least twice a year (thanks to my gobs of vacation days).
> 
> I've never traveled solo but the DIS comments are making me consider a future trip.  I'm a new DIS user and am happy that there are others as in love with Disney as I am



Wow, you braved DL in August?  sorry but as a "local" I can't even imagine. . .I have been there in August and it is crazy busy as it is summer. . .locals galore. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

hlyntunstl said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm a 38 single female, never married, no kids and one dog.  I work in database and report tool development as a business/IT consultant and teach high school color guards on the side. I'm a DVC member and usually make it to a Disney location at least twice a year (thanks to my gobs of vacation days).
> 
> I've never traveled solo but the DIS comments are making me consider a future trip.  I'm a new DIS user and am happy that there are others as in love with Disney as I am



Welcome to the Disboards.  It is a great place to meet fellow Disney Fans to pal around witih at WDW when traveling solo.


----------



## mickeymommy3

Happy Mothers Day to all it applies.  Hope you have a wonderful and magical day with your mini-disneyatics.


----------



## tinkakittymom

Hi All - Hope all the Mom's had an AWESOME Mommy's Day!  
I'm a Divorced 38yr Old Single Mom of a beautiful 6yo Daughter (PDD-NOS) we've been going to Disney since she was 4 - the past few trips we've ended up w/Friends or Family either meeting us or going with us.  This will be the first trip that it will just be my daughter, myself & her Grammie & Grampie.  We live at the Jersey Shore and our normal treks to Disney are in Sept for DD's Bday.  This year it's Grammie & Grampie's 40th Anniversary too.


----------



## MandaPerry

Greetings to all 

My name is Amanda I am 28 very soon to be 29 (May30th) Born and raised in CT. I am single never married I have a wonderful Yellow Lab named Tucker and three yes three cats J.J,Eboo and Baby. I work at the humane society hence the three cats


----------



## GalDisney

<<Susan, what did you go back to school for???>.
Myoriginal intenet was to obtain an elementary education teaching degree, but I may change my mind and go for Hospitality management and work for Disney. 
__________________


----------



## hlyntunstl

> Wow, you braved DL in August? sorry but as a "local" I can't even imagine. . .I have been there in August and it is crazy busy as it is summer. . .locals galore. . .



My best friend since junior high and I go on vacation every summer (we're the last of the singles) and, since she's a teacher, we've found the last couple of weeks of August work best.  Our trip was also planned around a drum corps competition at the Rose Bowl so the timing was determined by that  

It was actually a really nice trip...not too crowded and we had a great time.  We were in the parks from Sunday - Wednesday in the hopes of missing the weekend and local rush.  Unfortunately, the "world premiere" of High School Musical 2 was held while we were there and we were staying at Paradise Pier so they closed the path to the monorail for several hours.  It was about 15 minutes of standing before someone told us we could walk around the theater in DTD.  Needless to say, I will never see HSM2 just on principle.

Thanks for the welcome from you, DisneyDaveCT and everyone else!!


----------



## simplyliz

GalDisney said:


> <<Susan, what did you go back to school for???>.
> Myoriginal intenet was to obtain an elementary education teaching degree, but I may change my mind and go for Hospitality management and work for Disney.
> __________________



That's pretty funny because that's exactly what I am doing (or did rather). I was majoring in History (wanted to teach) but after a lot of thought switched to hospitality management. I live in NYC so plenty of excellent hotels around to gain experience while sending resume to Disney. Extra bonus is that I have past Disney experience. Good luck with whatever you choose!

Oh, and since it is the topic, I am a 31 year old non bearded lady. As mentioned, I live in NYC. Never married although I came close, no kids, no cats, and no cockroaches surprisingly!

I spent nearly 30 years wanting to be a princess and then in one fell swoop, Johnny Depp came along and made me toss out my tiara for a sharpened rapier. And while I'd rather be a pirate myself, wouldn't be bad being a nice (but not too nice  ) pirate's princess!


----------



## Keneke

Name's Ken - 35, single, I live in Huntsville, AL, and work as a systems engineer for Boeing. I play guitar and sing in a band. I don't really have much to say about who I am because life has changed for me lots this past year and I am re-discovering myself somewhat. But I know something that hasn't changed - my love of Disney.


----------



## BostonRob

simplyliz said:


> That's pretty funny because that's exactly what I am doing (or did rather). I was majoring in History (wanted to teach) but after a lot of thought switched to hospitality management. I live in NYC so plenty of excellent hotels around to gain experience while sending resume to Disney. Extra bonus is that I have past Disney experience. Good luck with whatever you choose!
> 
> Oh, and since it is the topic, I am a 31 year old non bearded lady. As mentioned, I live in NYC. Never married although I came close, no kids, no cats, and no cockroaches surprisingly!
> 
> I spent nearly 30 years wanting to be a princess and then in one fell swoop, Johnny Depp came along and made me toss out my tiara for a sharpened rapier. And while I'd rather be a pirate myself, wouldn't be bad being a nice (but not too nice  ) pirate's princess!



So, past disney experience - does that mean you were a cast member?  Because I've never had a conversation with somebody who was a cast member about how it is to work for disney.  Is it as fun as you'd hope?  Or does it become just another job?


----------



## Sha

simplyliz said:


> I spent nearly 30 years wanting to be a princess and then in one fell swoop, Johnny Depp came along and made me toss out my tiara for a sharpened rapier. And while I'd rather be a pirate myself, wouldn't be bad being a nice (but not too nice  ) pirate's princess!



Love that last line...

Welcome newbies!


----------



## mjperry

I'm Michael M 31 Single never Married no offspring.  I am a Producer/ Videographer/Editor and work in TV Production.


----------



## NedsTJ

hlyntunstl said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm a 38 single female, never married, no kids and one dog.  I work in database and report tool development as a business/IT consultant and teach high school color guards on the side. I'm a DVC member and usually make it to a Disney location at least twice a year (thanks to my gobs of vacation days).
> 
> I've never traveled solo but the DIS comments are making me consider a future trip.  I'm a new DIS user and am happy that there are others as in love with Disney as I am



Welcome to the dis (yeah yeah, I know, about 2 weeks late on this one) from a fellow Pa'er.  Definitly consider the solo trip...they're well worth the effort, LOL.  I might be doing just that in October.  Well, let me clarify...I'm going down in October...whether friends or family come along is strictly up to them!


----------



## luv4mylittleones

Glencora said:


> Stacy-
> Don't know if you're interested, but my aunt was actually the first woman to stage manage a play on Broadway (I think it was Jules Pfieffer's _Little Murders_).  There's also a family legend that she helped to design the lighting for IASM.
> 
> I'm Ayah, BTW, 42, single, self-employed, born and raised in Buffalo NY (and I love it here!).  No kids or pets, love to travel.  Been to about 20 countries, and counting..



I'm not a single but saw this and gasped/chuckled...I'm an actress and my first audition ever was with a monologue from _Little Murders_...I have always loved that play!!!


----------



## mjperry

Well I'm in the same shape guess I'm just toing to have to go solo beats not going at all.


----------



## ANTSS2001

mjperry said:


> Well I'm in the same shape guess I'm just toing to have to go solo beats not going at all.



 Goodluck in  your upcoming plans.. but really ones you've done it.. you will be planning your enxt trip even prior to ending the 1st one


----------



## ANTSS2001

did I just kill another thread...


----------



## rebecca06261




----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


>



hahaha some kinda friend you are geesshhhh thanks alot...


----------



## rebecca06261

My tummy hurts I'm laughing so hard! 

I'm too easily amused tonight


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> did I just kill another thread...





rebecca06261 said:


>





ANTSS2001 said:


> hahaha some kinda friend you are geesshhhh thanks alot...


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> My tummy hurts I'm laughing so hard!
> 
> I'm too easily amused tonight




OMG you betetr be ready when I see you in Sept.. you owe me drink big time!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


>



morning SHA....


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm very good for drinking! I'll even buy you one of those fancy glow cubes


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm very good for drinking! I'll even buy you one of those fancy glow cubes



so what time do you get there???


----------



## rebecca06261

The flight is supposed to land at 4:20- we'll see about that. I have an 8:30 adr at spoodles, then was thinking about hitting jrs after that??? Of course, you and I will definitely be in touch b/c spending a little time with you is a *must*!  <----me drinking lots of Crowne Royal with a glow cube


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> morning SHA....



Morning!!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm very good for drinking! I'll even buy you one of those fancy glow cubes



mmmm glowtini!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha lives close enough that she could join us at jrs & shack-up with one of us  

Even if she will be there the following week!   The invitation is there Sha!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> The flight is supposed to land at 4:20- we'll see about that. I have an 8:30 adr at spoodles, then was thinking about hitting jrs after that??? Of course, you and I will definitely be in touch b/c spending a little time with you is a *must*!  <----me drinking lots of Crowne Royal with a glow cube




Ok that is settled!!!  Sept. 13th JR.. you are staying at POP right ???  Hmm I wonder who else can we coerce for that night... NH_Bubba I know is going to be there but I dont know how long he is staying!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> mmmm glowtini!!!



Sha?????????????????????????  c'mon!!!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha lives close enough that she could join us at jrs & shack-up with one of us
> 
> Even if she will be there the following week!   The invitation is there Sha!





ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha?????????????????????????  c'mon!!!!



I might be able too. All depends on work


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I might be able too. All depends on work



wooooooooooohoooooooooo  c'mon...c'mon..c'mon...  

rebecca who are you dining with at Spoodles????????


----------



## rebecca06261

I don't think NH Bubba will be there at the same time?.  I know that Care and her dsis will be there!  Hopefully Sha can come too!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I don't think NH Bubba will be there at the same time?.  I know that Care and her dsis will be there!  Hopefully Sha can come too!



Ok I looked at the list.. he is going to be there 4th to 9th... 

care is 12th to 20th so maybe we can coerce to come join us also...


----------



## rebecca06261

The adr is for two at spoodles, but I really want to wait to see what happens with dad's request.  I will know in a few weeks what they decide.  If their final decision is "no vacation" then I'll be all by myself.   

I can try to change the adr to include mas personas? That way, if dad's vacation request isn't permanently squashed we'll have enough room! 

Opinions, suggestions, any and all coherent thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> The adr is for two at spoodles, but I really want to wait to see what happens with dad's request.  I will know in a few weeks what they decide.  If their final decision is "no vacation" then I'll be all by myself.
> 
> I can try to change the adr to include mas personas? That way, if dad's vacation request isn't permanently squashed we'll have enough room!
> 
> Opinions, suggestions, any and all coherent thoughts would be appreciated.



Ok so dad has a possibility in joining us on the 13th ??? awesome !


----------



## rebecca06261

Like I said in the PM, his request was denied *but* they did tell him that they'd see what they could do... I feel terrible. On one hand, I want to go solo for a couple of days... but then I think about how excited he got and I just feel awful for being so selfish!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Like I said in the PM, his request was denied *but* they did tell him that they'd see what they could do... I feel terrible. On one hand, I want to go solo for a couple of days... but then I think about how excited he got and I just feel awful for being so selfish!




well with or without dad we're going to meet.. with Sha   and I did PM Care and 2 local Diser who showed interest to be informed if there is a gathering of some type  

woooooooohooooooo  how many more days ?? but we cannot have so much fun on that night Ok because I am leaving the next day.. and I dont want to be making excuses to make my vaca longer..


----------



## rebecca06261

61 days!!!  

The more the merrier! You aren't leaving until the evening of the 14th right??

You have plenty of time to have too much fun!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> 61 days!!!
> 
> The more the merrier! You aren't leaving until the evening of the 14th right??
> 
> You have plenty of time to have too much fun!



yup flight out of MCO at 8PM the 14th!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

yep, plenty of time.  okay, i've had a little too much of the computer- I have computer eyes now.   Have a great night Timmy & Sha!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> yep, plenty of time.  okay, i've had a little too much of the computer- I have computer eyes now.   Have a great night Timmy & Sha!



 me too have to be at work at 7AM waaaaaaaaaaaaah  have a good weekend peeps!!!


----------



## JumpinBrerJenkins

Hey everyone. My name is Billy. I am 24 and live in Sanford and just recently bought a year pass. Therefore, I believe I will be finding myself visiting much more often on my own. lol. In fact, most of that time, I will probably find myself on ToT. As if you couldn't tell. lol.


----------



## ANTSS2001

JumpinBrerJenkins said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Billy. I am 24 and live in Sanford and just recently bought a year pass. Therefore, I believe I will be finding myself visiting much more often on my own. lol. In fact, most of that time, I will probably find myself on ToT. As if you couldn't tell. lol.



awesome !!! well if you are not doing anything on Sept. 13.... it is not a Singles Dis Meet but  it is  TOT Meet... 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1415349


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> well with or without dad we're going to meet.. with Sha   and I did PM Care and 2 local Diser who showed interest to be informed if there is a gathering of some type
> 
> woooooooohooooooo  how many more days ?? but we cannot have so much fun on that night Ok because I am leaving the next day.. and I dont want to be making excuses to make my vaca longer..



lol... like that "with Sha". power of positive thinking. Who are the two locals?? you can PM it if you like. I think that you should have a wild time the night before you leave for great memories (ok... not super wild LOL)


----------



## mjperry

Michael here from Mississippi 31 single and disney freak.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, Andrea here!! 28, divorced, 3 kiddos, live in Las Vegas, AP holder at DL!!


Andrea


----------



## rebecca06261

Timmy, you didn't kill the thread -  you revived it!  

Hi single disers!


----------



## disneypryncess

i'm a 33yr old, single disney loving  looking for her  
from north jersey........just trying to keep up with these boards....
hi everyone!!!


----------



## NOVATraveler

Lynn, 59, retired, currently petless.  Returned today from an awesome 5-day trip to DisneyWorld.  I'll post notes from trip elsewhere.  Bottom line:it was SO much fun!

Edit:  This was my first SOLO trip, btw.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Timmy, you didn't kill the thread -  you revived it!
> 
> Hi single disers!


----------



## JzeroT1437

I'm Ryan--a 23 year old English Grad Student.

English was a terrible mistake. I've spent the last several months of my life watching The Graduate repeatedly because it makes me feel justified in my existence.

Aside from that, I'm an amateur pianist and swimmer at the local YMCA, legal clerk for a medium-sized law firm, and considering taking a swing dance class from a dance studio that recently opened downtown. By the end of the upcoming school year I'll have my Master's and plan on moving to either New York (for an MS in publishing and editing at NYU) or to South Korea (to teach English to children).


----------



## rebecca06261

JzeroT1437 said:


> I'm Ryan--a 23 year old English Grad Student.
> 
> English was a terrible mistake. I've spent the last several months of my life watching The Graduate repeatedly because it makes me feel justified in my existence.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm an amateur pianist and swimmer at the local YMCA, legal clerk for a medium-sized law firm, and considering taking a swing dance class from a dance studio that recently opened downtown. By the end of the upcoming school year I'll have my Master's and plan on moving to either New York (for an MS in publishing and editing at NYU) or to South Korea (to teach English to children).



Do you repeatedly watch The Graduate to justify certain persuasions that we're not supposed to talk about on these family-oriented boards??  Sorry, can't blame a girl for asking!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Do you repeatedly watch The Graduate to justify certain persuasions that we're not supposed to talk about on these family-oriented boards??  Sorry, can't blame a girl for asking!



LMAO


Good luck Ryan!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Timmy, you didn't kill the thread -  you revived it!
> 
> Hi single disers!



thanks to you and SHA !!!!  I did not do it on my own!! that would be a bit scary... me ?? talking to myself... hmm but I do that now at work...  oh well...



disneypryncess said:


> i'm a 33yr old, single disney loving  looking for her
> from north jersey........just trying to keep up with these boards....
> hi everyone!!!



hello neighbor!!!!!!!!



NOVATraveler said:


> Lynn, 59, retired, currently petless.  Returned today from an awesome 5-day trip to DisneyWorld.  I'll post notes from trip elsewhere.  Bottom line:it was SO much fun!
> 
> Edit:  This was my first SOLO trip, btw.




hello almost can be a little bit to far neighbor!!! 



Sha said:


>




   


JzeroT1437 said:


> I'm Ryan--a 23 year old English Grad Student.
> 
> English was a terrible mistake. I've spent the last several months of my life watching The Graduate repeatedly because it makes me feel justified in my existence.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm an amateur pianist and swimmer at the local YMCA, legal clerk for a medium-sized law firm, and considering taking a swing dance class from a dance studio that recently opened downtown. By the end of the upcoming school year I'll have my Master's and plan on moving to either New York (for an MS in publishing and editing at NYU) or to South Korea (to teach English to children).



hello Ryan!!!  Hmmm I have heard so much about "the Graduate" but really have not seen the movie.. uh huh... I know... as OLD as I am... I still have not seen it... maybe one  day soon.. and I do have the copy of the movie too  



rebecca06261 said:


> Do you repeatedly watch The Graduate to justify certain persuasions that we're not supposed to talk about on these family-oriented boards??  Sorry, can't blame a girl for asking!


----------



## rebecca06261

rebecca06261 said:


> Do you repeatedly watch The Graduate to justify certain persuasions that we're not supposed to talk about on these family-oriented boards??  Sorry, can't blame a girl for asking!



Ryan, I promise I'm not making fun!  You just seem a little too good to be true and suggesting to us Cougars that you are a Graduate fan...well.. I just couldn't help myself


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Ryan, I promise I'm not making fun!  You just seem a little too good to be true and suggesting to us Cougars that you are a Graduate fan...well.. I just couldn't help myself



    Now he is probably scared of coming back on this thread !!       Too funny !!!!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Ryan, I promise I'm not making fun!  You just seem a little too good to be true and suggesting to us Cougars that you are a Graduate fan...well.. I just couldn't help myself



You are NOT old enough to be a cougar (are you??) I thought a cougar was in their 50s, with like a 30 year difference to the guy? (guess I am wrong about that when looking up definition LMAO)

here is one that I like: "An older woman trying way too hard to look young. Usually heavy makeup and way too tan, sometimes orange. Generally has leathery, smoking damaged skin, short skirt, and may have obvious breast implants."


----------



## ANTSS2001

btw ... I am dissing at work... finally survive the morning rush...


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> here is one that I like: "An older woman trying way too hard to look young. Usually heavy makeup and way too tan, sometimes orange. Generally has leathery, smoking damaged skin, short skirt, and may have obvious breast implants."



PHEW --- glad I am not one of those !!!       
None of us fall into that category, do we !!??!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> You are NOT old enough to be a cougar (are you??) I thought a cougar was in their 50s, with like a 30 year difference to the guy? (guess I am wrong about that when looking up definition LMAO)
> 
> here is one that I like: "An older woman trying way too hard to look young. Usually heavy makeup and way too tan, sometimes orange. Generally has leathery, smoking damaged skin, short skirt, and may have obvious breast implants."



I'd say a 10-year age difference is old enough to be a Cougar...I don't know why I'd think this, as I've always dated older men. (until recently when it's been a string of younger ones but that's another story for another thread  ) This brings up a very valid point:  I've typically dated men up to 12 years older. I never felt strange, naughty (for lack of a better word,) or devious.  Why should we women feel like Mrs. Robinson for taking an interest in a younger man??


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I'd say a 10-year age difference is old enough to be a Cougar...I don't know why I'd think this, as I've always dated older men. (until recently when it's been a string of younger ones but that's another story for another thread  ) This brings up a very valid point:  I've typically dated men up to 12 years older. I never felt strange, naughty (for lack of a better word,) or devious.  Why should we women feel like Mrs. Robinson for taking an interest in a younger man??



Very true... I have been with older men too, and decided after the last one that I would prefer someone my age but even more right now... I just want friends  I enjoy spending time with others and sharing whatever.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> here is one that I like: "An older woman trying way too hard to look young. Usually heavy makeup and way too tan, sometimes orange. Generally has leathery, smoking damaged skin, short skirt, and may have obvious breast implants."





Jenroc said:


> PHEW --- glad I am not one of those !!!
> None of us fall into that category, do we !!??!!



I might be in my 50's but I don't believe I match Sha's description. Thank GOD!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I might be in my 50's but I don't believe I match Sha's description. Thank GOD!



No sweetie you SURE do NOT!!! but I dont see you dating someone that could be your son's age


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> You are NOT old enough to be a cougar (are you??) I thought a cougar was in their 50s, with like a 30 year difference to the guy? (guess I am wrong about that when looking up definition LMAO)
> 
> here is one that I like: "An older woman trying way too hard to look young. Usually heavy makeup and way too tan, sometimes orange. Generally has leathery, smoking damaged skin, short skirt, and may have obvious breast implants."



hmmmm ... as of right now I dont think I fall in that category... the Ethan Allen category *you did say leathery*    but I can fall under the Krispie creme category... scaley and chunky but sweet... 



rebecca06261 said:


> I'd say a 10-year age difference is old enough to be a Cougar...I don't know why I'd think this, as I've always dated older men. (until recently when it's been a string of younger ones but that's another story for another thread  ) This brings up a very valid point:  I've typically dated men up to 12 years older. I never felt strange, naughty (for lack of a better word,) or devious.  Why should we women feel like Mrs. Robinson for taking an interest in a younger man??



hmmmm I would comment and share some stories.. but again.. you said it is for another thread


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm ... as of right now I dont think I fall in that category... the Ethan Allen category *you did say leathery*    but I can fall under the Krispie creme category... scaley and chunky but sweet...



LMAO


----------



## rebecca06261

LMAO

I don't know that we're gonna survive Jellyrolls together

Yay us funny cougars!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Very true... I have been with older men too, and decided after the last one that I would prefer someone my age but even more right now... I just want friends  I enjoy spending time with others and sharing whatever.



I agree. I'm terrible at relationships, I'm really good at being friends though  Being friends and just spending time with others really takes the pressure off!


----------



## JzeroT1437

Actually, the whole older-woman-affair thing was what I related to the first time I saw the film--which was a couple of years ago--so you guys are actually kind of right. Since then, I've become very frustrated with the education I'm receiving at Marshall, mostly because of tensions between the staff and myself caused by my aforementioned "soirées". Not to mention that I have no idea what to do with my degree (which is why I'm going away to teach/getting another degree).

There's a scene in The Graduate where Benjamin's floating in the pool while his father assaults him with questions about what he's going to do with the rest of his life;  one of my favorite exchanges in the film:

Mr. Braddock: Would you mind telling me then what those four years of college were for? What was the point of all that hard work?
Benjamin: You got me.

My mom even sent me a full set of SCUBA gear for my birthday this past year. It's like some sort of self-fulfilling prophecy (although I did technically just complete my open water SCUBA training, so...).

And any woman who feels a resemblance to Mrs. Robinson should feel no shame. She may be a backhanded, scheming, curt Malcontent of a human being, but she's also one of the coolest characters ever put on screen.

If it makes you all more comfortable, I've since moved down the age ladder and have recently been seeing women 2-3 years my senior. I'm not currently dating in any conventional sense--just being a friend--because I'll be moving soon, haven't met anyone who's blown me away, and generally don't see myself getting into anything serious until I'm much older, if at all. I like to travel a lot--so much so that I've put off getting a cat or a dog (which I really want!)--and have pretty ambitious plans for the future, so it's hard telling what I'll end up with romantically. Currently I'd much prefer to have numerous friends in various parts of the world rather than a single person I focus on--the only girl I felt that strongly about recently got engaged (and is moving to China!).


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> No sweetie you SURE do NOT!!! but I dont see you dating someone that could be your son's age



You know me to well, that is for sure... I do not rob the craddle....  That is just gross....


----------



## rebecca06261

JzeroT1437 said:


> Actually, the whole older-woman-affair thing was what I related to the first time I saw the film--which was a couple of years ago--so you guys are actually kind of right. Since then, I've become very frustrated with the education I'm receiving at Marshall, mostly because of tensions between the staff and myself caused by my aforementioned "soirées". Not to mention that I have no idea what to do with my degree (why I'm going away to teach/getting another degree).
> 
> There's a scene in the film where Benjamin's floating in the pool while his father assaults him with questions about what he's going to do with the rest of his life;  one of my favorite exchanges in the film:
> 
> Mr. Braddock: Would you mind telling me then what those four years of college were for? What was the point of all that hard work?
> Benjamin: You got me.
> 
> My mom even sent me a full set of SCUBA gear for my birthday this past year. It's like some sort of self-fulfilling prophecy (although I did technically just complete my open water SCUBA training, so...).
> 
> And any woman who feels a resemblance to Mrs. Robinson should have no shame. She may be a backhanded, scheming, curt Malcontent of a human being, but she's also one of the coolest characters ever put on screen.
> 
> If it makes you all more comfortable, I've since moved down the age ladder and have recently been seeing women 2-3 years my senior. I'm not currently dating in any conventional sense--just being a friend--because I'll be moving soon, haven't met anyone who's blown me away, and generally don't see myself getting into anything serious until I'm much older, if at all. I like to travel a lot--so much so that I've put off getting a cat or a dog (which I really want!)--and have pretty ambitious plans for the future, so it's hard telling what I'll end up with romantically.



First, I commend for your use and knowledge of the English language. Women love this kind of thing. Second, I was a career student (7 years,) and I honestly still cannot tell you what the purpose was for. I have a theory that only individuals who've never furthered their education, ask such silly questions.  

Glad you finally made your way over to our thread!


----------



## JzeroT1437

rebecca06261 said:


> First, I commend for your use and knowledge of the English language. Women love this kind of thing. Second, I was a career student (7 years,) and I honestly still cannot tell you what the purpose was for. I have a theory that only individuals who've never furthered their education, ask such silly questions.
> 
> Glad you finally made your way over to our thread!



I think the larger issue is that college is often viewed as "the next step"--it's almost become a part of the compulsory education we all receive. This isn't necessarily a problem in and of itself, but when you push several hapless 18-year-olds--teenagers who still don't understand what truly is trivial and what isn't, and who most definitely don't understand themselves or the ever-evolving nature of the self yet--when you force these individuals into college, you inadvertently commit them to several years of internal struggle over whether they "chose the right path" once they realize the immense disparity between what they liked four years ago, what they enjoy now, and how limited their options are now due to some decision they made as a child.

Only recently did I realize that no job I do will ever truly be permanent--which is why I'm glad that I branched out into several things (watersports, the piano, classical dance, etc.). I can always go back to school for a degree in something new that I enjoy, but these hobbies that I've picked up in my free time provide the true motivation for me to seek out good jobs while justifying the several years I've spent studying for said jobs.

Regardless, English is a good gateway into the arts--I've grown an appreciation for all forms of visual art--especially Marian Iconography--and have entered into the musical world on my own. Unfortunately, I still can't draw; last night I tried to draw Miss Piggy for a friend, only it turned out hideous, so I called it super-realistic Miss Piggy. I also couldn't wish for a better group of friends than the ones I've met in the Liberal Arts.

Still, it would've been nice to have realized all this a little younger and gone to school a little older.

Now that my little Higher Education rant is over--it's good to meet everyone here as well. I love meeting solo travelers.


----------



## AmericangirlinFrance

Hi single DIS friends - 

I'm Amanda, twenty-something   law student in Tennessee. Single, no children, two kitties. Oh yeah, and I'm leaving for Disney TOMORROW MORNING! So I'll chat with y'all some more when I get home!

I haven't read this whole thread, so I'll need a little bit of time to read everyone's information. A bit about me: I like to swing and salsa dance, I sing in a local choir in my spare time (hah!), love to travel and majored in foreign languages in undergrad so I'm all about that (just got back from 2 months in Brazil), love good coffee and good wine, and hot weather (can hot weather be a hobby? I just hate the cold!), like to be outside when the weather's nice... yeah, so there are a few things!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi AmericangirlinFrance! I'm so unbelievably jealous that you are leaving in the morning! We want details when you get back.  Have a magical trip


----------



## captaindavidhook

i was reading all of this and taking it all in ladies. I wonder if you would want a man's thoughts on the whole cougar thing. Im sure you know younger guys are always trying to date older woman. They really do think it is cool. I myself am 35 years old and see nothing wrong with any gender male or female dating some one either older or younger, just as long as its not to outrageous. I think the reason men seek a older female is because of maturity and experience. I always tend to think a older female knows what she wants and knows how to go aobut getting it. While a female in there early twenties takes there time which is fine but sometimes there are men would wanna settle in there late twenties and finding that true lovely partner is hard. As some one said earlier in one of the posts on here there are other reasons older and younger people date. Just my honest thoughts, i mean no harm if i offended anyone.


----------



## rebecca06261

I don't know how anything you said could be misconstrued!~


----------



## captaindavidhook

just checking that is all lol


----------



## JzeroT1437

captaindavidhook said:


> i was reading all of this and taking it all in ladies. I wonder if you would want a man's thoughts on the whole cougar thing. Im sure you know younger guys are always trying to date older woman. They really do think it is cool. I myself am 35 years old and see nothing wrong with any gender male or female dating some one either older or younger, just as long as its not to outrageous. I think the reason men seek a older female is because of maturity and experience. I always tend to think a older female knows what she wants and knows how to go aobut getting it. While a female in there early twenties takes there time which is fine but sometimes there are men would wanna settle in there late twenties and finding that true lovely partner is hard. As some one said earlier in one of the posts on here there are other reasons older and younger people date. Just my honest thoughts, i mean no harm if i offended anyone.



Eh--with me it was more of a one-time thing that lasted a little too long. I find that I can hold more intelligent, meaningful conversations with older women, but have no problem with women of my own age as well. My friends run the gamut age-wise, but there's no real sense of a quest for a permanent lifestyle affecting my romantic decisions just yet.

Having said that, you're right in some respect. In many places, especially areas like the one I'm from, there seems to be a push to settle down early; the main goal of many people in this area is to get married and have children, evidenced in some of my friends' very real NEED to have a significant other. These are people who feel worthless when they're not with someone else. It's a small town, so these are the goals people have set for themselves--there doesn't seem to be anything greater to aspire to, so they immediately set their sights on something that seems instantly attainable--a husband or wife and children-- yet which also affords them a sense of maturity and individuality which they can associate their identity with. I personally don't have any such desires--at least not yet. I just want to travel, see the world, learn new skills and meet new people. And enjoy chewy triple chocolate brownies. I love my secret late-night cooking.


----------



## captaindavidhook

JzeroT1437 said:


> Eh--with me it was more of a one-time thing that lasted a little too long. I find that I can hold more intelligent, meaningful conversations with older women, but have no problem with women of my own age as well. My friends run the gamut age-wise, but there's no real sense of seeking out a permanent lifestyle affecting my romantic decisions just yet.
> 
> Having said that, you're right in some respect. In many places, especially areas like the one I'm from, there seems to be a push to settle down early; the main goal of many people is to get married and have children. It's a small town, so these are the goals people have set for themselves--there doesn't seem to be anything greater to aspire to, so they immediately set their sights on something that seems instantly attainable yet also affords them a sense of maturity and individuality which they can associate their identity with. I personally don't have any such desires--at least not yet. I just want to travel, see the world, learn new skills and meet new people.





I do think everyone wants to travel, see the world and meet a lot of people. Hey more power to you but at the same time there are a few others who want to settle down. Some people do not wish to be lonely there whole life while others can handle it. I think it is hard to put a goal or plan forward an say im going to be married by 25 or 28 or 30, it's sorta a wait period thing. No matter the age. Like i said before im 35 if i met a girl tomorrow either 25 or 45 and fell in love with her the Age wouldnt matter and shouldnt. I think the age is only 1 factor and i think at one time in all our lives we have wondered or have tried dating some one younger or older to see how it feels. Hey just my two cents


----------



## JzeroT1437

captaindavidhook said:


> I do think everyone wants to travel, see the world and meet a lot of people. Hey more power to you but at the same time there are a few others who want to settle down. Some people do not wish to be lonely there whole life while others can handle it. I think it is hard to put a goal or plan forward an say im going to be married by 25 or 28 or 30, it's sorta a wait period thing. No matter the age. Like i said before im 35 if i met a girl tomorrow either 25 or 45 and fell in love with her the Age wouldnt matter and shouldnt. I think the age is only 1 factor and i think at one time in all our lives we have wondered or have tried dating some one younger or older to see how it feels. Hey just my two cents



No, I completely understand what you're saying. The people I'm talking about are more like my friends who have all been married and divorced--and who are my age. Most of them have come to me and said something along the lines of "I think I got married because I just wanted the sense of security it provided--to know that someone was always going to be there." Obviously it's an issue with no easily definable causation--it's unique to everyone with quite a gray gap.

All I can say is for myself, I want to travel, and to ensure that my job isn't merely a job, but a way of enriching my life and achieving my overall goals. I think that's why I'm choosing to teach in South Korea or move to New York--from NYU, I'll have access to international flights and a broad spectrum of cultures, and from S. Korea, I'll have a jumping point to see the rest of Asia. I find that getting into anything too serious causes serious problems in the realm of such endeavors--but who knows.

As for "cougar" relationships--people get entangled in relationships for all kinds of reasons. Even in the film this entire discussion was brought forth from, Benjamin is slowly pushed into allowing himself to be seduced by Mrs Robinson as a result of his feelings of misdirection and the constant complaints of his family and neighbors to do something with himself. I personally fell for someone I shouldn't have, in hindsight, but there were no ambiguous feelings or malevolence involved. Things just sort of happen. I see nothing wrong with seeking out men who are younger just as I see no problem with seeking out women who are older. If you like someone, you like them.


----------



## Sha

Ryan and David, your points of view are very welcome here in my opinion. I have to agree that if you like someone, you like someone, regardless of age. And it has been that way for me... they just have been older than me 95% of the time from high school on.  (some too old now that I look back   )


----------



## captaindavidhook

Sha said:


> Ryan and David, your points of view are very welcome here in my opinion. I have to agree that if you like someone, you like someone, regardless of age. And it has been that way for me... they just have been older than me 95% of the time from high school on.  (some too old now that I look back   )





To me some of the nicer people i have dated or have been friends with have been older or around my age by a few years younger ,like three or four. For the most part i think a lot depends on the personality of a person to make things right. Many people seem to lose sight of that.


----------



## Sha

captaindavidhook said:


> To me some of the nicer people i have dated or have been friends with have been older or around my age by a few years younger ,like three or four. For the most part i think a lot depends on the personality of a person to make things right. Many people seem to lose sight of that.



may we all regain that perspective


----------



## JzeroT1437

Like David said, the older you get, personality becomes (or should become) the prime concern, making age arbitrary. It's a pretty amazing feeling when you come to know, rather than simply acknowledge, that there are people everywhere--on almost every acre of land-- and that they're each individually complex, sensitive, and brilliant in their own unique way. I've met a lot of older folks who have been impressive enough as to define what I look for in a friend or significant other, but I've also met some who act like they're still in high school. Just as I've met people my own age who admittedly seem beyond their years.

I read something by Chuck Klosterman a few weeks ago which really served to encapsulate and vocalize what I already felt and knew about "love". It's too long to post here, but he basically pointed out that the notion we have of "true love" as children, of a single prince/princess that's perfect for us, is utter crap, which the more introspective of us realize as we get older, while others just get jaded and accept the experience. Rather than a single true love, people fall in love many times throughout life, sometimes in the tens or hundreds, but there are a handful of people we meet who help define what we love about people, and even moreso, a single person who _*becomes*_ that definition--a single person who affects us so much that we consciously look back to her/him in comparison to the relationship we're in. You don't speak of such things for fear of getting slapped, but this is a person you will always remember, even should you get married and have a family, because they have become the very definition of what you love. Does this person exist once you let them go--no, because you've most likely idealized them in the same way politicos and our grandparents look back on the "good old days" of an easier world, which never truly existed in the first place. Still, that single person remains in the back of our minds as long as we live.

It's a very interesting denouement to his book, _Killing Yourself to Live_, which strangely set out to be a nationwide journey to explore the sites of famous rockstar deaths but ultimately became an exploration of the author's major past relationships. Interestingly, that abstraction makes sense to me when I take in account the length of the car trip...


----------



## Sha

Ryan I will have to come back to read that after church. Not sure if there is a link to what you are talking about, what you read that is too long to post... but would be interested in reading it.


----------



## JzeroT1437

Sha said:


> Ryan I will have to come back to read that after church. Not sure if there is a link to what you are talking about, what you read that is too long to post... but would be interested in reading it.



It's spread out over the last three pages of this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Yours...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1215955815&sr=8-1

Klosterman has some pretty brilliant commentary on life and the world of pop music if you're into that sort of thing--and he's hilarious too. If you're really interested in getting into him, I'd check out the pages I told you about from Killing Yourself to Live, then pick up Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs: A Low Culture Manifesto. SD&CP is widely held to be his best work; it's definitely his funniest and most accessible, especially for those who grew up in or later discovered a fond fascination for 80's culture.

Check him out. Great Author. Reminds me of a more mature Michael J. Nelson, the head writer for the now defunct Mystery Science Theater 3000, who wrote a collection of essays on general life called "Mind Over Matters". It's just as funny as MST3k, which is absolutely freaking hilarious.


----------



## rebecca06261

JzeroT1437 said:


> As for "cougar" relationships--people get entangled in relationships for all kinds of reasons. Even in the film this entire discussion was brought forth from, Benjamin is slowly pushed into allowing himself to be seduced by Mrs Robinson as a result of his feelings of misdirection and the constant complaints of his family and neighbors to do something with himself. I personally fell for someone I shouldn't have, in hindsight, but there were no ambiguous feelings or malevolence involved. Things just sort of happen. I see nothing wrong with seeking out men who are younger just as I see no problem with seeking out women who are older. If you like someone, you like them.



This confirms it, I'm not a cougar! I'm not looking for the younger ones, it's just been coincidental lately  



captaindavidhook said:


> To me some of the nicer people i have dated or have been friends with have been older or around my age by a few years younger ,like three or four. For the most part i think a lot depends on the personality of a person to make things right. Many people seem to lose sight of that.


----------



## Sha

JzeroT1437 said:


> It's spread out over the last three pages of this book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Yours...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1215955815&sr=8-1
> 
> Klosterman has some pretty brilliant commentary on life and the world of pop music if you're into that sort of thing--and he's hilarious too. If you're really interested in getting into him, I'd check out the pages I told you about from Killing Yourself to Live, then pick up Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs: A Low Culture Manifesto. SD&CP is widely held to be his best work; it's definitely his funniest and most accessible, especially for those who grew up in or later discovered a fond fascination for 80's culture.
> 
> Check him out. Great Author. Reminds me of a more mature Michael J. Nelson, the head writer for the now defunct Mystery Science Theater 3000, who wrote a collection of essays on general life called "Mind Over Matters". It's just as funny as MST3k, which is absolutely freaking hilarious.



I might just do that... after I the next major hurdle I have coming up.


----------



## PirateMel

Okay, 
Why am I always late to the party  

Melanie, 43, divorced for 19 years, and a major Disney nut.
I am an accountant and go to Disney often, gotta love the AP, to feel the magic and escape reality.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

JzeroT1437 said:


> Like David said, the older you get, personality becomes (or should become) the prime concern, making age arbitrary. It's a pretty amazing feeling when you come to know, rather than simply acknowledge, that there are people everywhere--on almost every acre of land-- and that they're each individually complex, sensitive, and brilliant in their own unique way. I've met a lot of older folks who have been impressive enough as to define what I look for in a friend or significant other, but I've also met some who act like they're still in high school. Just as I've met people my own age who admittedly seem beyond their years.
> 
> I read something by Chuck Klosterman a few weeks ago which really served to encapsulate and vocalize what I already felt and knew about "love". It's too long to post here, but he basically pointed out that the notion we have of "true love" as children, of a single prince/princess that's perfect for us, is utter crap, which the more introspective of us realize as we get older, while others just get jaded and accept the experience. Rather than a single true love, people fall in love many times throughout life, sometimes in the tens or hundreds, but there are a handful of people we meet who help define what we love about people, and even moreso, a single person who _*becomes*_ that definition--a single person who affects us so much that we consciously look back to her/him in comparison to the relationship we're in. You don't speak of such things for fear of getting slapped, but this is a person you will always remember, even should you get married and have a family, because they have become the very definition of what you love. Does this person exist once you let them go--no, because you've most likely idealized them in the same way politicos and our grandparents look back on the "good old days" of an easier world, which never truly existed in the first place. Still, that single person remains in the back of our minds as long as we live.
> 
> It's a very interesting denouement to his book, _Killing Yourself to Live_, which strangely set out to be a nationwide journey to explore the sites of famous rockstar deaths but ultimately became an exploration of the author's major past relationships. Interestingly, that abstraction makes sense to me when I take in account the length of the car trip...



Wow.  I can really identify with that right now.  I'll have to read through that on my next trip up to Barnes and Noble.  


Guess I should fill in my details since this is a roll call thread 


Jerry, 41, divorced for over 5 years with two daughters (21 and 13) and looking to put the fun back into my life after chasing what was apparently just a fantasy for most of the last two years (much more to it than that, though, but I'm not one to air dirty laundry).

Last was in Disney a couple of years ago and hoping to get there for a few days the first week in August (at the least, going over Thanksgiving for my...er...our first Christmastime at Disney!)

Anyway...

Hi!


----------



## rebecca06261

Wow...this thread is really getting depressing. Timmy, why'd you revitalize it??  

Glad you finally made your way over to the singles' thread too, Jerry!    You should consider joining us for the single's trip in 2008!  

_***Anyone who is single & has a love for all things Disney is welcome to join us!  _


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Wow.  I can really identify with that right now.  I'll have to read through that on my next trip up to Barnes and Noble.
> 
> 
> Guess I should fill in my details since this is a roll call thread
> 
> 
> Jerry, 41, divorced for over 5 years with two daughters (21 and 13) and looking to put the fun back into my life after chasing what was apparently just a fantasy for most of the last two years (much more to it than that, though, but I'm not one to air dirty laundry).
> 
> Last was in Disney a couple of years ago and hoping to get there for a few days the first week in August (at the least, going over Thanksgiving for my...er...our first Christmastime at Disney!)
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Hi!



Welcome Jerry. . .hopefully you can join us at one of our dismeets. . .they happen quite often. . .lots of fun. . .


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Wow.  I can really identify with that right now.  I'll have to read through that on my next trip up to Barnes and Noble.
> 
> 
> Guess I should fill in my details since this is a roll call thread
> 
> 
> Jerry, 41, divorced for over 5 years with two daughters (21 and 13) and looking to put the fun back into my life after chasing what was apparently just a fantasy for most of the last two years (much more to it than that, though, but I'm not one to air dirty laundry).
> 
> Last was in Disney a couple of years ago and hoping to get there for a few days the first week in August (at the least, going over Thanksgiving for my...er...our first Christmastime at Disney!)
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Hi!



Hi Jerry... welcome... check out the Single trip for 2009! Going to be fun with a large group of friends!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422


----------



## nurse.darcy

rebecca06261 said:


> Wow...this thread is really getting depressing. Timmy, why'd you revitalize it??
> 
> Glad you finally made your way over to the singles' thread too, Jerry!    You should consider joining us for the single's trip in 2008!
> 
> _***Anyone who is single & has a love for all things Disney is welcome to join us!  _



Rebecca, what did you find depressing?  I think it was actually quite an intelligent conversation.  Its funny because I don't think about age much when I get involved or begin a relationship. . .its when the relationship takes on a more serious dynamic that age becomes a factor.  I mean, those young guys are a lot of fun but they are usually wanting more than what I can offer them(i.e. children of their own).  At my age, I am considering retirement in 15 years or so, settling down with someone and possibly traveling the world.  I can do that now and frequently do do that on my own, but its always nice to have someone to share life with.  I have many friends all over the US and the world and its so much fun to go and visit.  Would love to share that experience I have with another. . .


----------



## rebecca06261

JzeroT1437 said:


> Like David said, the older you get, personality becomes (or should become) the prime concern, making age arbitrary. It's a pretty amazing feeling when you come to know, rather than simply acknowledge, that there are people everywhere--on almost every acre of land-- and that they're each individually complex, sensitive, and brilliant in their own unique way. I've met a lot of older folks who have been impressive enough as to define what I look for in a friend or significant other, but I've also met some who act like they're still in high school. Just as I've met people my own age who admittedly seem beyond their years.
> 
> I read something by Chuck Klosterman a few weeks ago which really served to encapsulate and vocalize what I already felt and knew about "love". It's too long to post here, but he basically pointed out that the notion we have of "true love" as children, of a single prince/princess that's perfect for us, is utter crap, which the more introspective of us realize as we get older, while others just get jaded and accept the experience. Rather than a single true love, people fall in love many times throughout life, sometimes in the tens or hundreds, but there are a handful of people we meet who help define what we love about people, and even moreso, a single person who _*becomes*_ that definition--a single person who affects us so much that we consciously look back to her/him in comparison to the relationship we're in. You don't speak of such things for fear of getting slapped, but this is a person you will always remember, even should you get married and have a family, because they have become the very definition of what you love. Does this person exist once you let them go--no, because you've most likely idealized them in the same way politicos and our grandparents look back on the "good old days" of an easier world, which never truly existed in the first place. Still, that single person remains in the back of our minds as long as we live.
> 
> It's a very interesting denouement to his book, _Killing Yourself to Live_, which strangely set out to be a nationwide journey to explore the sites of famous rockstar deaths but ultimately became an exploration of the author's major past relationships. Interestingly, that abstraction makes sense to me when I take in account the length of the car trip...




Darcy, truthfully, whether or not this is a true testament as to how most single adults feel, I find this depressing: 

_"....basically pointed out that the notion we have of "true love" as children, of a single prince/princess that's perfect for us, is utter crap."_ 

I understand he & the author is saying more than this, but frankly, I couldn't get past his sentiment with an open mind once reading it.  Realistically, he's probably right...but I'd like to remain hopeful and this deminishes my hope that a true love exists. What can I say? I love fairy tales, and while I recognize that there is literally no prince charming, I don't need some jaded/depressed/writer pointing this out to me.  

Make sense?


----------



## Jenroc

KyDerbyMan said:


> Wow.  I can really identify with that right now.  I'll have to read through that on my next trip up to Barnes and Noble.
> 
> 
> Guess I should fill in my details since this is a roll call thread
> 
> 
> Jerry, 41, divorced for over 5 years with two daughters (21 and 13) and looking to put the fun back into my life after chasing what was apparently just a fantasy for most of the last two years (much more to it than that, though, but I'm not one to air dirty laundry).
> 
> Last was in Disney a couple of years ago and hoping to get there for a few days the first week in August (at the least, going over Thanksgiving for my...er...our first Christmastime at Disney!)
> 
> Welcome Jerry !
> We have people doing trips to WDW in Sept & Oct, and a bunch of us are going to be down there in early Dec. for "Christmas before the rush" !!  As Sha pointed out, we have a large group of about 32 people who are going down for a Halloween disboards meet.  There is always room for more !!!!!  Read up and let us know if you are interested.


----------



## webster76

Just happened upon this thread and thought I'd comment. I'm almost 55 and divorced a bit over 9 years . My kids are 25 (married), 22 and moving out of state (just graduated college) and 18 and going away to college. For most of my life I thought I would get married and raise a family. No real goal for  a profession , although I  am certified to teach art and have been in education for 32 years. When I got divorced I really want to find someone and get married again. But I've finally gotten to a place in my life where I'm really happy and feel good about myself. I would like someone to share things with too, but don't know if I really need to be married to do that. It'd be nice to have some close friends that you can call at a moments notice to go out to eat with/go on vacation with/see a movie with... but  I don't NEED someone to make me happy anymore.. and that feels good. Good friends are the icing on the cake!


----------



## Sha

webster76 said:


> Just happened upon this thread and thought I'd comment. I'm almost 55 and divorced a bit over 9 years . My kids are 25 (married), 22 and moving out of state (just graduated college) and 18 and going away to college. For most of my life I thought I would get married and raise a family. No real goal for  a profession , although I  am certified to teach art and have been in education for 32 years. When I got divorced I really want to find someone and get married again. But I've finally gotten to a place in my life where I'm really happy and feel good about myself. I would like someone to share things with too, but don't know if I really need to be married to do that. It'd be nice to have some close friends that you can call at a moments notice to go out to eat with/go on vacation with/see a movie with... but  I don't NEED someone to make me happy anymore.. and that feels good. Good friends are the icing on the cake!



Welcome to the thread Webster!! love those last 2 lines! I agree fully. Jump in to the other threads we have talked about here... or into any of the trips!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hey Webster- We'll be at wdw at the same time  Maybe we'll run into one another!


----------



## ttester9612

webster76 said:


> Just happened upon this thread and thought I'd comment. I'm almost 55 and divorced a bit over 9 years . My kids are 25 (married), 22 and moving out of state (just graduated college) and 18 and going away to college. For most of my life I thought I would get married and raise a family. No real goal for  a profession , although I  am certified to teach art and have been in education for 32 years. When I got divorced I really want to find someone and get married again. But I've finally gotten to a place in my life where I'm really happy and feel good about myself. I would like someone to share things with too, but don't know if I really need to be married to do that. It'd be nice to have some close friends that you can call at a moments notice to go out to eat with/go on vacation with/see a movie with... but  I don't NEED someone to make me happy anymore.. and that feels good. Good friends are the icing on the cake!



Welcome...your remarks are so true. I'm 51 (almost 52) and have been a widow for 9 yrs. I have only one child (24).   I'm at a point in my life that I like who I am and what I do and I am happy.  I like the idea that I can get up and go without coordinating with someone (except of course with my boss).  But the weekends are mind... I can do what I want, when I want and where I want.  If friends just happen to want to join me then, the more the merrier.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Hi and thanks for the welcome!

Probably won't be able to do any singles meets this fall but for 2009, yeah, definitely could do at least one (if not more).

I just have a hard time separating myself from my daughters.  My oldest has only been to MK for a day when she was about 3yo.  Yes, I'm a bad dad.. *sniff*

My youngest was with me a couple summers ago for a week and it was about the best vacation I ever had!  We both got SO addicted to Disney from that trip.  I just have to get over the guilt of going without them.


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hi and thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Probably won't be able to do any singles meets this fall but for 2009, yeah, definitely could do at least one (if not more).
> 
> I just have a hard time separating myself from my daughters.  My oldest has only been to MK for a day when she was about 3yo.  Yes, I'm a bad dad.. *sniff*
> 
> My youngest was with me a couple summers ago for a week and it was about the best vacation I ever had!  We both got SO addicted to Disney from that trip.  I just have to get over the guilt of going without them.



My son is 15 and I take him to Disneyland about a dozen times a year (AP holders).  I took him to WDW last August and will take him again this August (22 to 30).  I like to make trips several times a year and his commitments at school and church keep him from being able to join me as much as I would like (he is a blast to hang out with and I have more fun with him than anyone).  That being said, I love my adult time at the world.  I have only been on one solo adventure where I hooked up with these crazy DIS people, but I had a blast. . .(though for the record you crazy dis peeps, please remind me to drink more water next time. . .lol).  I was guilty at first but when I talked to my son about it he told me I deserved to go and have fun with some adult friends.  So, I just discuss my plans with him and it works out.  You have to try it sometime. . .hopefully you can make the October DIS meet. . .or just meet some DIS friends also traveling with their kids on your next trip. . .its fun to hook up and make new friendships. . .

That would be October 2009


----------



## Erin13178

Hey everyone!  I'm Erin, single Mom to a almost 4 year old dd.  Ahhhh!

I live in Southern Indiana and I'm a City Carrier for the United States Postal Service.  

Yes I need to check out single's trip thingy for 2009.  I might just be game, lol.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Evening, Erin.

We're practically neighbors!   



And, Darcy, yeah...I think Oct. 2009 would work out great.  And, who knows, maybe something sooner, too (but that depends on if I find a good scooter in the next couple of months or if I wait for the spring.)


----------



## Sha

Hi Erin!! Welcome... jump right in.. and check a couple posts down for another link... theres about 4 singles threads we have going and several of us post on them


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Wow.  I can really identify with that right now.  I'll have to read through that on my next trip up to Barnes and Noble.
> 
> 
> Guess I should fill in my details since this is a roll call thread
> 
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> Hi!







rebecca06261 said:


> Wow...this thread is really getting depressing. Timmy, why'd you revitalize it??
> 
> 
> 
> _***Anyone who is single & has a love for all things Disney is welcome to join us!  _



what what what did I do ?? sorry reb.. have been stuck working for the past 2 days... finally  I have to morning off tomorrow then anothe double on Friday!!  Is it Saturday yet ???  T!!!!!  I am so ready for a dismeet and some good crab cakes!!! 



webster76 said:


> But I've finally gotten to a place in my life where _I'm really happy and feel good about myself._ I would like someone to share things with too
> 
> _
> It'd be nice to have some close friends that you can call at a moments notice to go out to eat with/go on vacation with/see a movie with... _
> 
> _  I don't NEED someone to make me happy_



 when is your nextt rip ???

truly know what you mean.. in my case I owe it all to my mom and dad... I was trained at a very early age... and I am grateful that I can get up and go and enjoy trips I planned for myself.. and yes... Friends are an added perk in the world I live in...  

but there are just a few    who really have the need to match a friend with someone  but you gotta love em... they just mean well   



Erin13178 said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm Erin, single Mom to a almost 4 year old dd.  Ahhhh!
> 
> I live in Southern Indiana and I'm a City Carrier for the United States Postal Service.
> 
> Yes I need to check out single's trip thingy for 2009.  I might just be game, lol.


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> what what what did I do ?? sorry reb.. have been stuck working for the past 2 days... finally  I have to morning off tomorrow then anothe double on Friday!!  Is it Saturday yet ???  T!!!!!  I am so ready for a dismeet and some good crab cakes!!!




I wondered what happened to you!  Don't work too hard


----------



## Mousecop

I just joined the Boards, after discovering the Podcast and listening since June '08 or so.

My name is Mark - I'm 54, and live near Dulles Airport in the Washington DC Area.  I'm a technology and privacy lawyer for the FBI's Terrorist Screening Center.  I've got one cat, who has her own favorite mouse (no, not Mickey - the one filled with catnip).

I'm originally a Southern California native, raised in Whitter and who attended Cal State Fullerton (or, "Cal State Disneyland").  From 1972 to 1975 I worked for Retlaw as a ride operator and conductor on the Disneyland Railroad (which was the Santa Fe and Disneyland Railroad when I started).  My happiest memories come from my time in Security (1976-1981), because I got to be all over the Park instead of being stuck on one ride all year, and I made friends and had experiences in every Land.  Yes, I am a member of the Disneyland Alumni Association (started by Van Arsdale France), and attended the 50th Cast Reunion.  Also a member of the association of former Mousecops - Disneyland Security.

I hope other Disneylanders in the area will introduce themselves.  I'm starting a Disney Meetup group out in my area, and your presence would be welcomed.

Please say 'hi.'

Mark


----------



## Sha

Mousecop said:


> I just joined the Boards, after discovering the Podcast and listening since June '08 or so.
> 
> My name is Mark - I'm 54, and live near Dulles Airport in the Washington DC Area.  I'm a technology and privacy lawyer for the FBI's Terrorist Screening Center.  I've got one cat, who has her own favorite mouse (no, not Mickey - the one filled with catnip).
> 
> I'm originally a Southern California native, raised in Whitter and who attended Cal State Fullerton (or, "Cal State Disneyland").  From 1972 to 1975 I worked for Retlaw as a ride operator and conductor on the Disneyland Railroad (which was the Santa Fe and Disneyland Railroad when I started).  My happiest memories come from my time in Security (1976-1981), because I got to be all over the Park instead of being stuck on one ride all year, and I made friends and had experiences in every Land.  Yes, I am a member of the Disneyland Alumni Association (started by Van Arsdale France), and attended the 50th Cast Reunion.  Also a member of the association of former Mousecops - Disneyland Security.
> 
> I hope other Disneylanders in the area will introduce themselves.  I'm starting a Disney Meetup group out in my area, and your presence would be welcomed.
> 
> Please say 'hi.'
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark... welcome to the thread...

here are some others you might want to look into. There is a meet up your way this weekend... which is the first link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1818984

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1850513


----------



## Mousecop

Sha said:


> Hi Mark... welcome to the thread...
> 
> here are some others you might want to look into. There is a meet up your way this weekend... which is the first link
> (links removed for brevity)



Thank you, Sha.  I'll wade through these after work tonight.  The Meetup sounds like fun and both weekend days are open for me (barring any international crises!).  Of course, identifying myself as a single Disney man would be essential - we all recall that Beach Boys song about "Disney Girls."


----------



## Sha

Mousecop said:


> Thank you, Sha.  I'll wade through these after work tonight.  The Meetup sounds like fun and both weekend days are open for me (barring any international crises!).  Of course, identifying myself as a single Disney man would be essential - we all recall that Beach Boys song about "Disney Girls."



LOL.. no problem! have  a great day everyone!!!!! off to work


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mousecop said:


> I just joined the Boards, after discovering the Podcast and listening since June '08 or so.
> 
> My name is Mark - I'm 54, and live near Dulles Airport in the Washington DC Area.  I'm a technology and privacy lawyer for the FBI's Terrorist Screening Center.  I've got one cat, who has her own favorite mouse (no, not Mickey - the one filled with catnip).
> 
> I'm originally a Southern California native, raised in Whitter and who attended Cal State Fullerton (or, "Cal State Disneyland").  From 1972 to 1975 I worked for Retlaw as a ride operator and conductor on the Disneyland Railroad (which was the Santa Fe and Disneyland Railroad when I started).  My happiest memories come from my time in Security (1976-1981), because I got to be all over the Park instead of being stuck on one ride all year, and I made friends and had experiences in every Land.  Yes, I am a member of the Disneyland Alumni Association (started by Van Arsdale France), and attended the 50th Cast Reunion.  Also a member of the association of former Mousecops - Disneyland Security.
> 
> I hope other Disneylanders in the area will introduce themselves.  I'm starting a Disney Meetup group out in my area, and your presence would be welcomed.
> 
> Please say 'hi.'
> 
> Mark




Well Hi Mark !!!     hmm you did mention you are enw and all.. and Dulles Airport is not to far from BWI  not that you need to fly to BWI   but this Saturday the 19th some of the Md Diser.. and hmm a Pa'er decided to get together.. so if you are bored...  and dont have anything better to do... care to join us ??? if not .... "toppin' foot hand on waist"   there  is always a next time !!!


----------



## CinRell

Just thought I'd peek in... been super super busy with personal things... rescue and work...

I'm 32, single chick from Cleveland.. never married, no kids...

Became single over a month ago when I got tired of trying to make my relationship work... 

I'm actually pretty happy being single and too busy to expect anybody to put up with my schedule.

Jenroc.. .here I am? Posting? See? LOL!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Well Hi Mark !!!     hmm you did mention you are enw and all.. and Dulles Airport is not to far from BWI  not that you need to fly to BWI   but this Saturday the 19th some of the Md Diser.. and hmm a Pa'er decided to get together.. so if you are bored...  and dont have anything better to do... care to join us ??? if not .... "toppin' foot hand on waist"   there  is always a next time !!!



lol... posted that link for him (and others) this morning! good recruiting there Timmy


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> lol... posted that link for him (and others) this morning! good recruiting there Timmy



what can I say.. I love a tableful of peeps


----------



## ttester9612

Mousecop said:


> I just joined the Boards, after discovering the Podcast and listening since June '08 or so.
> 
> My name is Mark - I'm 54, and live near Dulles Airport in the Washington DC Area.  I'm a technology and privacy lawyer for the FBI's Terrorist Screening Center.  I've got one cat, who has her own favorite mouse (no, not Mickey - the one filled with catnip).
> 
> I'm originally a Southern California native, raised in Whitter and who attended Cal State Fullerton (or, "Cal State Disneyland").  From 1972 to 1975 I worked for Retlaw as a ride operator and conductor on the Disneyland Railroad (which was the Santa Fe and Disneyland Railroad when I started).  My happiest memories come from my time in Security (1976-1981), because I got to be all over the Park instead of being stuck on one ride all year, and I made friends and had experiences in every Land.  Yes, I am a member of the Disneyland Alumni Association (started by Van Arsdale France), and attended the 50th Cast Reunion.  Also a member of the association of former Mousecops - Disneyland Security.
> 
> I hope other Disneylanders in the area will introduce themselves.  I'm starting a Disney Meetup group out in my area, and your presence would be welcomed.
> 
> Please say 'hi.'
> 
> Mark



 Glad your joining us on Saturday. The more the merrier 



ANTSS2001 said:


> what can I say.. I love a tableful of peeps



I'm with you Timmy.. I love a tableful of DisLovers.  can't wait to meet everyone tomorrow. That the PARTY begin.


----------



## Jenroc

Mousecop said:


> I just joined the Boards, after discovering the Podcast and listening since June '08 or so.
> 
> My name is Mark - I'm 54, and live near Dulles Airport in the Washington DC Area.  I'm a technology and privacy lawyer for the FBI's Terrorist Screening Center.  I've got one cat, who has her own favorite mouse (no, not Mickey - the one filled with catnip).
> 
> I'm originally a Southern California native, raised in Whitter and who attended Cal State Fullerton (or, "Cal State Disneyland").  From 1972 to 1975 I worked for Retlaw as a ride operator and conductor on the Disneyland Railroad (which was the Santa Fe and Disneyland Railroad when I started).  My happiest memories come from my time in Security (1976-1981), because I got to be all over the Park instead of being stuck on one ride all year, and I made friends and had experiences in every Land.  Yes, I am a member of the Disneyland Alumni Association (started by Van Arsdale France), and attended the 50th Cast Reunion.  Also a member of the association of former Mousecops - Disneyland Security.
> 
> I hope other Disneylanders in the area will introduce themselves.  I'm starting a Disney Meetup group out in my area, and your presence would be welcomed.
> 
> Please say 'hi.'
> 
> Mark



HI Mark !!!  Great to have you here !
I got my first intro to Disney for my 5th birthday when I was in SoCa visiting my cousins a "few" years back !!  I love that park and I have been back to DL about 15 times since !!  A couple of us are actually discussing a trip to the MK and DCA late next year.  You may need a trip back to the west coast by then.


----------



## Jenroc

CinRell said:


> Just thought I'd peek in... been super super busy with personal things... rescue and work...
> 
> I'm 32, single chick from Cleveland.. never married, no kids...
> 
> Became single over a month ago when I got tired of trying to make my relationship work...
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy being single and too busy to expect anybody to put up with my schedule.
> 
> Jenroc.. .here I am? Posting? See? LOL!



HI Cin !!!


----------



## Jenroc

Erin13178 said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm Erin, single Mom to a almost 4 year old dd.  Ahhhh!
> 
> I live in Southern Indiana and I'm a City Carrier for the United States Postal Service.
> 
> Yes I need to check out single's trip thingy for 2009.  I might just be game, lol.




Welcome Erin !!  Check out our threads for the Singles.  Tink promises it to be an unforgetable trip !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> A couple of us are actually discussing a trip to the MK and DCA late next year.  You may need a trip back to the west coast by then.



someone is being a


----------



## MPHARJ

Hello, Just found this thread so I figured I would join in. 
Katie, 36 from PA born and raised here, divorced mother of 3, my profession, police officer, which I love. I enjoy my vacations with the kids, love sports, YANKEES fan! Just wanted to stop and say Hi!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MPHARJ said:


> Hello, Just found this thread so I figured I would join in.
> Katie, 36 from PA born and raised here, divorced mother of 3, my profession, police officer, which I love. I enjoy my vacations with the kids, love sports, YANKEES fan! Just wanted to stop and say Hi!



Hi neighbbor.. from Delco ,Pa here


----------



## captaindavidhook

MPHARJ said:


> Hello, Just found this thread so I figured I would join in.
> Katie, 36 from PA born and raised here, divorced mother of 3, my profession, police officer, which I love. I enjoy my vacations with the kids, love sports, YANKEES fan! Just wanted to stop and say Hi!



u r a yankee fan from pa hmmmm well i know that feeling im a red sox fan from nj go figure lol...hi there katie and no hard feelings towards your yanks


----------



## Sha

Hi Katie!


----------



## MPHARJ

captaindavidhook said:


> u r a yankee fan from pa hmmmm well i know that feeling im a red sox fan from nj go figure lol...hi there katie and no hard feelings towards your yanks



 Red Sox fan,  No hard feelings here either,  

Hello ANTSS2001 and Sha!

ANTSS2001 Delco PA is near Philly? Maybe? I have heard of it, I am just west of Harrisburg myself.


----------



## captaindavidhook

MPHARJ said:


> Red Sox fan,  No hard feelings here either,
> 
> Hello ANTSS2001 and Sha!
> 
> ANTSS2001 Delco PA is near Philly? Maybe? I have heard of it, I am just west of Harrisburg myself.



who said red sox and yankees fans cant get along..i sure didn't...but maybe just maybe in the world of disney they can!


----------



## Sha

JzeroT1437 said:


> There's a scene in The Graduate where Benjamin's floating in the pool while his father assaults him with questions about what he's going to do with the rest of his life;  one of my favorite exchanges in the film:
> 
> Mr. Braddock: Would you mind telling me then what those four years of college were for? What was the point of all that hard work?
> Benjamin: You got me.
> 
> My mom even sent me a full set of SCUBA gear for my birthday this past year. It's like some sort of self-fulfilling prophecy (although I did technically just complete my open water SCUBA training, so...).
> 
> And any woman who feels a resemblance to Mrs. Robinson should feel no shame. She may be a backhanded, scheming, curt Malcontent of a human being, but she's also one of the coolest characters ever put on screen.



The Graduate was on late last night


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha's the *best!*


----------



## spiceycat

58 - work for a insurance company - business anaylst - my degree is in Finance.

love my cats have 3 - Star, Clyde (he came with the name and didn't want to change it) and Mickey (he definitely lives up to the name)

Sci - Fi and Fantasy - love books, plays and movies

love Disney - so own DVC - also 2 other timeshare one in South Africia (never going this is trade only) and one in Panama City Beach, Fl - it is older but oh what a view of the gulf.

also own westgate - but trying to get rid of it. Never buy at Westgate!


----------



## EJKorvette

captaindavidhook said:


> who said red sox and yankees fans cant get along..i sure didn't...but maybe just maybe in the world of disney they can!



BUT can Yankees and Mets fans get along?

Sorry, I grew up in the city, so I couldn't resist asking this.

Back to my introduction:

Evan, fifty-one, live in Fort Lauderdale, work two jobs, so I don't get as much time as I would like to drive up to the World, plus I take my main vacation in the Disney World with all the gambling aka Las Vegas

I used to be really active in rad-p, so I may remember some of you already


----------



## Sha

Welcome Spiceycat and Evan!!!



spiceycat said:


> 58 - work for a insurance company - business anaylst - my degree is in Finance.
> 
> love my cats have 3 - Star, Clyde (he came with the name and didn't want to change it) and Mickey (he definitely lives up to the name)
> 
> Sci - Fi and Fantasy - love books, plays and movies
> 
> love Disney - so own DVC - also 2 other timeshare one in South Africia (never going this is trade only) and one in Panama City Beach, Fl - it is older but oh what a view of the gulf.
> 
> also own westgate - but trying to get rid of it. Never buy at Westgate!





EJKorvette said:


> BUT can Yankees and Mets fans get along?
> 
> Sorry, I grew up in the city, so I couldn't resist asking this.
> 
> Back to my introduction:
> 
> Evan, fifty-one, live in Fort Lauderdale, work two jobs, so I don't get as much time as I would like to drive up to the World, plus I take my main vacation in the Disney World with all the gambling aka Las Vegas
> 
> I used to be really active in rad-p, so I may remember some of you already



Evan where in Ft. Laud are you? I grew up down there, so am curious.

Spiceycat... you have posted your cat pics on the pet photo thread havent you??? I seem to think you have from the pic avatar  loves kitties 

please check other threads for singles and if you want jump in on joining us for the trip in October 2009. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Welcome Spiceycat and Evan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evan where in Ft. Laud are you? I grew up down there, so am curious.
> 
> Spiceycat... you have posted your cat pics on the pet photo thread havent you??? I seem to think you have from the pic avatar  loves kitties
> 
> please check other threads for singles and if you want jump in on joining us for the trip in October 2009.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352



Hun, Spicycat was the one who convinced me to post on a singles thread a while back. . .she is a vet out here. . .


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> The Graduate was on late last night



I watched that...she was so gorgeous in that movie.


----------



## ttester9612

spiceycat said:


> 58 - work for a insurance company - business anaylst - my degree is in Finance.
> 
> love my cats have 3 - Star, Clyde (he came with the name and didn't want to change it) and Mickey (he definitely lives up to the name)
> 
> Sci - Fi and Fantasy - love books, plays and movies
> 
> love Disney - so own DVC - also 2 other timeshare one in South Africia (never going this is trade only) and one in Panama City Beach, Fl - it is older but oh what a view of the gulf.
> 
> also own westgate - but trying to get rid of it. Never buy at Westgate!





EJKorvette said:


> BUT can Yankees and Mets fans get along?
> 
> Sorry, I grew up in the city, so I couldn't resist asking this.
> 
> Back to my introduction:
> 
> Evan, fifty-one, live in Fort Lauderdale, work two jobs, so I don't get as much time as I would like to drive up to the World, plus I take my main vacation in the Disney World with all the gambling aka Las Vegas
> 
> I used to be really active in rad-p, so I may remember some of you already



Glad to see others in the 50's joining in... 

Evan, I'll actually be in Ft Lauderdale Aug 17-21 to attend a conference at the convention center.  Any tips on what to do in the evenings around there?


----------



## AmericangirlinFrance

Hi fellow DIS singles, I introduced myself a few pages back... (Amanda, twenty-something law student, etc)

 I just got back from a week at WDW! It was crowded but manageable. A LOT of teenage Brazilians   (Which was okay with me, since I just got back from 6 weeks in Brazil, so I practiced my Portuguese!) So if anyone has any questions about WDW in July, ask away!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Mid- to late-summer crowds are fun, eh?

When I was there two summers ago there were lots of Brazilian groups there.  I'd imagine the depressed value of the dollar is bringing in even more people from outside of the U.S.  But, hey, they may not otherwise get the chance to enjoy the most magical place on earth!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Mid- to late-summer crowds are fun, eh?
> 
> When I was there two summers ago there were lots of Brazilian groups there.  I'd imagine the depressed value of the dollar is bringing in even more people from outside of the U.S.  But, hey, they may not otherwise get the chance to enjoy the most magical place on earth!



I just like hot bod to look at. . .


----------



## AmericangirlinFrance

nurse.darcy said:


> I just like hot bod to look at. . .



Well, the boys were only maybe 15 or 16   Buuuut, having spend 6 weeks in Rio, let me just say - take me back AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, there are some beautiful men there! I had a Brazilian boyfriend once too. I highly recommend it if the opportunity arises


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> I just like hot bod to look at. . .



In spandex??


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I just like hot bod to look at. . .



Darcy LOL


----------



## dismem98

KyDerbyMan said:


> In spandex??



Can't wait to see you in spandex...  

Hey Thelma, better get your glasses ready... we don't want to go blind


----------



## KyDerbyMan

dismem98 said:


> Can't wait to see you in spandex...
> 
> Hey Thelma, better get your glasses ready... we don't want to go blind



I hope you're better than David Blain at holding your breath!!


----------



## dismem98

How long can he hold his breath??


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Not long enough, imho!   lol!!


----------



## dismem98

Than I'll be good to go... 

Helps to be a swimmer


----------



## gower525

Speaking of Brazilian tour groups:
When we were at MK a few weeks ago there was a tour group of teenage girls hoola hooping while waiting for spectro to start.  The kids and I were scouting out our spot to sit on the curb.  DS6 said "Let's go sit down there ( Pointing to where the girls were) so we can watch the entertainment!"  I thought that was soo funny.


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> I hope you're better than David Blain at holding your breath!!



First off, you look great in your pix with the girls. . .second, hot bods are only good to look at. . .usually not much fun after that. . .too stuck on self image if you know what I mean. . .


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Yeah, I know that all too well  (and thanks for the compliment...*blush*)


Anyway, good morning everyone!!

It's going to be a caffeine-injection day for me.  Storms rolled thru between about 3 and 4am with lots of wind, thunder, and rain and it of course woke me up. Then I forgot to reset my alarm this morning as my daughter has an orthodontist appt at 9:30 and I didn't need to get up so early.

umm... yay?


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Yeah, I know that all too well  (and thanks for the compliment...*blush*)
> 
> 
> Anyway, good morning everyone!!
> 
> It's going to be a caffeine-injection day for me.  Storms rolled thru between about 3 and 4am with lots of wind, thunder, and rain and it of course woke me up. Then I forgot to reset my alarm this morning as my daughter has an orthodontist appt at 9:30 and I didn't need to get up so early.
> 
> umm... yay?



Well, I am in the process of resetting my body clock cause starting tomorrow night I have 5 12 hr shifts in a row. . .so I am still up. . .reading and wreaking havoc wherever I can. . .lol


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Yeah, I know that all too well  (and thanks for the compliment...*blush*)
> 
> 
> Anyway, good morning everyone!!
> 
> It's going to be a caffeine-injection day for me.  Storms rolled thru between about 3 and 4am with lots of wind, thunder, and rain and it of course woke me up. Then I forgot to reset my alarm this morning as my daughter has an orthodontist appt at 9:30 and I didn't need to get up so early.
> 
> umm... yay?



must be something in the air about messed up sleep... 2 nights now for me... and last night was worse than night before. Short day today though.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> First off, you look great in your pix with the girls. . .second, hot bods are only good to look at. . .usually not much fun after that. . .too stuck on self image if you know what I mean. . .



Gotta have that inner beauty to let the outside shine.

I think we all look hot...just my opinion.  Or wait maybe it's just hot.


----------



## EJKorvette

ttester9612 said:


> Glad to see others in the 50's joining in...
> 
> Evan, I'll actually be in Ft Lauderdale Aug 17-21 to attend a conference at the convention center.  Any tips on what to do in the evenings around there?



Go to a place on the beach! The convention center is in the port area, not far from the beach. That is the first thing off the top of my head. I haven't been in a while, but one place I remember is called Aruba's, which is literally where Commercial Blvd. meets the beach in Lauderdale-by-the-Sea.

There are lots of places on the beach south of Sunrise also, but as far as I know those places are a bit younger.

Hope that helps.

EJKorvette mka Evan


----------



## EJKorvette

Sha said:


> Welcome Spiceycat and Evan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evan where in Ft. Laud are you? I grew up down there, so am curious.
> 
> ]





a little east of Federal.

Evan


----------



## ANTSS2001

dismem98 said:


> Gotta have that inner beauty to let the outside shine.
> 
> I think we all look hot...just my opinion.  *Or wait maybe it's just hot*.


----------



## Sha

EJKorvette said:


> a little east of Federal.
> 
> Evan



Knew the area very well... probably wouldnt recognize much anymore


----------



## EJKorvette

Sha said:


> Knew the area very well... probably wouldnt recognize much anymore



Don't think much else is though.

Evan


----------



## ahoff

EJKorvette said:


> Go to a place on the beach!   one place I remember is called Aruba's, which is literally where Commercial Blvd. meets the beach in Lauderdale-by-the-Sea.



Used to own a condo in Tamarac, and went to a place called Bianca's at this same location.  Or nearby, at least.  I seem to remember it more close to the beach, but it was 20 years ago.


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> Used to own a condo in Tamarac, and went to a place called Bianca's at this same location.  Or nearby, at least.  I seem to remember it more close to the beach, but it was 20 years ago.



dont remember Bianca's but knew Tamarac too... neighbored us in Coral Springs. Had some great times down there when I was growing up in Ft Laud.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> dont remember Bianca's but knew Tamarac too... neighbored us in Coral Springs. Had some great times down there when I was growing up in Ft Laud.




G'morning Sha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> G'morning Sha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvMc

Another great thread! I am 42, single mother in western Ky. with a 14 year old Disney obsessed daughter. I guess I will be 'forced' to take her again...next week if I could!  We love going to Disney and have usually gone twice a year! Our next trip will be the 2nd week of October for MNSSHP! I just got a job that I love - my 1st ever 'real' job so not sure about any vacation time yet! Oh, I have always worked for myself and could go whenever we wanted to take off! I never realized how 'relaxing' it is not to be the boss all the time!


----------



## Sha

EvMc said:


> Another great thread! I am 42, single mother in western Ky. with a 14 year old Disney obsessed daughter. I guess I will be 'forced' to take her again...next week if I could!  We love going to Disney and have usually gone twice a year! Our next trip will be the 2nd week of October for MNSSHP! I just got a job that I love - my 1st ever 'real' job so not sure about any vacation time yet! Oh, I have always worked for myself and could go whenever we wanted to take off! I never realized how 'relaxing' it is not to be the boss all the time!



Hi Evelyn! welcome to the roll call!


----------



## Clifton

Still the same ol single guy...only a year wiser


----------



## ANTSS2001

Clifton said:


> Still the same ol single guy...only a year wiser



in my case.. I am still 5 ... stuck in an aging .. decaying body!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

EvMc said:


> Another great thread! I am 42, single mother in western Ky. with a 14 year old Disney obsessed daughter. I guess I will be 'forced' to take her again...next week if I could!  We love going to Disney and have usually gone twice a year! Our next trip will be the 2nd week of October for MNSSHP! I just got a job that I love - my 1st ever 'real' job so not sure about any vacation time yet! Oh, I have always worked for myself and could go whenever we wanted to take off! I never realized how 'relaxing' it is not to be the boss all the time!



Howdy neighbor!!


----------



## Jenroc

EvMc said:


> Another great thread! I am 42, single mother in western Ky. with a 14 year old Disney obsessed daughter. I guess I will be 'forced' to take her again...next week if I could!  We love going to Disney and have usually gone twice a year! Our next trip will be the 2nd week of October for MNSSHP! I just got a job that I love - my 1st ever 'real' job so not sure about any vacation time yet! Oh, I have always worked for myself and could go whenever we wanted to take off! I never realized how 'relaxing' it is not to be the boss all the time!



WELCOME !!!!!


----------



## EvMc

KyDerbyMan said:


> Howdy neighbor!!



Good morning everyone!


----------



## TOPDL

any single MN disney girls in here?


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi everyone,
Don't know how I missed this thread for the past few months. Oh, wait...finals and a new job. And a quick WDW trip. I guess I do know why I didn't notice it.  

Anyway, single 46, Boston resident. Wrapping up Grad school in June 2009, so definitely count me in for single-dis trips after that!!

Looks like a lot of MA/New England folks here...meet, anyone?


----------



## dismem98

Clifton said:


> Still the same ol single guy...only a year wiser



Happy Birthday Clifton!!    

Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Jenroc

GOOD MORNING !  IT IS FRIDAY !! I am taking my kids and day care kids on a surprise adventure today. They have no idea where we are going and I am not too sure myself. I love doing trips like this !!!!!!! I am going to drive them nuts with Disney tunes playing in the van all day !!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvMc

Sounds like fun! Surprise trips are great! I surprised my daughter 3 or 4 times with a Disney trip. They have always been some of the best trips!


----------



## CoasterAddict

My sister and I surprised my nephew with a WDW trip about, gosh, I guess it's been a decade. Particularly good trick to get a kid to Disney World without him figuring it out when you're starting from *Seattle.*


----------



## Addicted To Disney

54m living near Chester in the UK, 1 Dog 4 children (29,22,20,15)
never been on this forum but look forward to talking to others


----------



## ANTSS2001

Addicted To Disney said:


> 54m living near Chester in the UK, 1 Dog 4 children (29,22,20,15)
> never been on this forum but look forward to talking to others



   sit back.. chat and relax!!!!


----------



## clarrkkent79

Hi everyone,

I'm 28, male, living in the Seattle area, have a certain affinity for a certain comic book superhero (as my screen name shows), and love just about all things Disney. My myspace link is below if you want to know anymore.  

It's been tough to find a girl that can appreciate my enthusiasm for Disney, so I'm hoping to meet some on here and who knows....maybe actually make some new friends while in WDW this Sept.


----------



## Sha

Welcome Brandon and Addicted to Disney!


----------



## Jenroc

Addicted To Disney said:


> 54m living near Chester in the UK, 1 Dog 4 children (29,22,20,15)
> never been on this forum but look forward to talking to others





clarrkkent79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 28, male, living in the Seattle area, have a certain affinity for a certain comic book superhero (as my screen name shows), and love just about all things Disney. My myspace link is below if you want to know anymore.
> 
> It's been tough to find a girl that can appreciate my enthusiasm for Disney, so I'm hoping to meet some on here and who knows....maybe actually make some new friends while in WDW this Sept.



Welcome to our friendly home away from THE home (WDW)  We  are all a little off the wall but we all like to have fun !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Welcome to our friendly home away from THE home (WDW)  We  are all a little off the wall but we all like to have fun !!!!



what about the OTHER home?? DL/DCA? or DLP??


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> what about the OTHER home?? DL/DCA? or DLP??



I figured this "home" (WDW) is bigger ..... we can have more friends move in !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I figured this "home" (WDW) is bigger ..... we can have more friends move in !!!!



that can work.. I just dont want anyone to be slighted from left coast as they have the Original.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> that can work.. I just dont want anyone to be slighted from left coast as they have the Original.




No slighting was intended !!!    I love both places the same - they both are very special to me ! We could be in both places - 6 months on 1 coast, 6 on the other !!!  Problem Solved !!!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hmmmm, as a left coaster I am thinking we need 9 months on right coast and 3 on left coast. . .as long as we are ONLY referring to Disney. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, as a left coaster I am thinking we need 9 months on right coast and 3 on left coast. . .as long as we are ONLY referring to Disney. . .


 
That could work... but what 3 months?


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> That could work... but what 3 months?



Wouldn't matter to me ..... just get me out of Canada !!


----------



## ShannonRT

Hi all.  I'm Shannon - 35 - white female, divorced for 6 years with one 12-year-old daughter from Knoxville, TN.  Haven't read all the posts but would love to meet someone who is a Disney nut like me.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ShannonRT said:


> Hi all.  I'm Shannon - 35 - white female, divorced for 6 years with one 12-year-old daughter from Knoxville, TN.  Haven't read all the posts but would love to meet someone who is a Disney nut like me.



Welcome  

But, uh, you sure you want to hang with *this* crowd?!


----------



## Sha

ShannonRT said:


> Hi all. I'm Shannon - 35 - white female, divorced for 6 years with one 12-year-old daughter from Knoxville, TN. Haven't read all the posts but would love to meet someone who is a Disney nut like me.


 
Welcome Shannon! dont mind KY  great bunch of people and you may want to jump in on some other threads. there are links posted in other posts on here or you can read through the list of threads in the forum. (just woke up a bit ago or would post them)


----------



## Jenroc

Welcome to our crazy bunch of Disney people.  We are a fun loving group and love to have new victims ..... oops .... I mean ..... friends join us.  You might want to check out this thread      http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422&goto=newpost

We are planning a singles trip to WDW next Oct 22-26, 2009.  We would be more than happy to have you join us !!!


----------



## ShannonRT

Jenroc said:


> Welcome to our crazy bunch of Disney people.  We are a fun loving group and love to have new victims ..... oops .... I mean ..... friends join us.  You might want to check out this thread      http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422&goto=newpost
> 
> We are planning a singles trip to WDW next Oct 22-26, 2009.  We would be more than happy to have you join us !!!




Wow...thanks! A singles trip sounds like fun!  How many folks have already committed to attending?

And how do you put a photo in your signature?


----------



## Sha

ShannonRT said:


> And how do you put a photo in your signature?


 
I think that you have to use that same icon that is above here (the mountain in the yellow square) but photos need to be stored on a site (photobucket, smugmug, flickr, etc) so you can link it in. That is how you post into a thread, so I am guessing the same of a siggy, I havent done that before


----------



## ANTSS2001

I just want to  to everyone.. as I was walking to get something to eat at the cafe.. guess what I saw.. a pc.. with IE  ... have a good Sunday!!!

Miss you all!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ShannonRT said:


> Wow...thanks! A singles trip sounds like fun!  How many folks have already committed to attending?
> 
> And how do you put a photo in your signature?



I think we are over 30 now for the Oct 2009 trip. . .lol.

As for the siggie, first upload your photos to a photo hosting site like photobucket, smugmug or any others that you are aware of and then from here go to the link at the top of the page titled "user CP", from there go to edit Avatar and then go to the bottom of the page and click on use custom avatar. . .then you select the url of your hosted photo and paste it in the url box provided. . .then presto chango, save the darn thing and you will have a new avatar. . .I totally need to change mine as people have said my current avatar does not show my true fun loving nature. . .lol


----------



## Jenroc

At last look, we were at 38 people who voted on the poll !!!!  We may hit 50 before the end of the year !!!!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just want to  to everyone.. as I was walking to get something to eat at the cafe.. guess what I saw.. a pc.. with IE  ... have a good Sunday!!!
> 
> Miss you all!!!


Miss you too Timmy! just remember Disney Fund!


----------



## MATTERHORN

ShannonRT said:


> Hi all.  I'm Shannon - 35 - white female, divorced for 6 years with one 12-year-old daughter from Knoxville, TN.  Haven't read all the posts but would love to meet someone who is a Disney nut like me.



Welcome to the boards!!! Everyone here is really great, and there are quite a few threads going so just jump in wherever!! The singles trip will be a really great time, hope you are able to make it. Don't think I can unless I wanna lose my job, which sadly, I am still considering and trying to find a way to go!!  


Andrea


----------



## ShannonRT

Well, I figured out how to add a photo to my signature, but it won't let me have a photo as an avatar.  It keeps saying the file is too large.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Welcome to the boards!!! Everyone here is really great, and there are quite a few threads going so just jump in wherever!! The singles trip will be a really great time, hope you are able to make it. Don't think I can unless I wanna lose my job, which sadly, I am still considering and trying to find a way to go!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Well, if you were, say, kidnapped by several crazed cross-country DIS trekkers... your boss couldn't really say anything then, right?


----------



## Sha

ShannonRT said:


> Well, I figured out how to add a photo to my signature, but it won't let me have a photo as an avatar. It keeps saying the file is too large.


 
Shannon that is a nice photo!! Didnt know they did that on the cruises


----------



## ShannonRT

Sha said:


> Shannon that is a nice photo!!



Thanks!

Now something's wrong with my ticker!  The words at the bottom are cut off.


----------



## Sha

ShannonRT said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now something's wrong with my ticker! The words at the bottom are cut off.


 
Nope! nothing wrong with your ticker.. you are allowed only so much space to show whatever in your siggy. Not sure if the smaller option will work for you or not from tickerfactory


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, if you were, say, kidnapped by several crazed cross-country DIS trekkers... your boss couldn't really say anything then, right?



True, very true!!! Good thinking KY, I knew I liked you!! Could you guys stage it real good and hijack me from my work? I have to make it look realistic!!


Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Addicted To Disney said:


> 54m living near Chester in the UK, 1 Dog 4 children (29,22,20,15)
> never been on this forum but look forward to talking to others



Welcome  ATD....glad to see others in their 50's here.



ANTSS2001 said:


> I just want to  to everyone.. as I was walking to get something to eat at the cafe.. guess what I saw.. a pc.. with IE  ... have a good Sunday!!!
> 
> Miss you all!!!



   Hi Timmy....yes we have missed you.



Jenroc said:


> At last look, we were at 38 people who voted on the poll !!!!  We may hit 50 before the end of the year !!!!!!



  The group is growing...more the merrier.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Nope! nothing wrong with your ticker.. you are allowed only so much space to show whatever in your siggy. Not sure if the smaller option will work for you or not from tickerfactory



Speaking of siggy's you need to change yours, the highlighted part is no longer correct, because you bailed to Germany this year... and not the one at epcot

°O° First trip WDW: 1972 ~* Every Birthday at WDW *~ AP Holder ~ DVC Member: May '06 SSR, May '07 AKV
°O° Lives close enough to go often (for Pixie Dusting to stay young!) ~ Disney Magazine Spring '05 p 36 
°O° Stays around WDW: POR, POFQ, BC, YC, GF, CB, BWV, OKW, BCV, SOG, SSR, VWL, POP, CR, Dolphin


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Speaking of siggy's you need to change yours, the highlighted part is no longer correct, because you bailed to Germany this year... and not the one at epcot
> 
> °O° First trip WDW: 1972 ~* Every Birthday at WDW *~ AP Holder ~ DVC Member: May '06 SSR, May '07 AKV
> °O° Lives close enough to go often (for Pixie Dusting to stay young!) ~ Disney Magazine Spring '05 p 36
> °O° Stays around WDW: POR, POFQ, BC, YC, GF, CB, BWV, OKW, BCV, SOG, SSR, VWL, POP, CR, Dolphin


 
*But* I celebrated early this year... and then last year too was the weekend after as I was in Jamestown...    

I was reminded to add I am celebrating it all this year and I did have cake in May for Birthday and Graduation


----------



## Holly724

Hello - figured I would chime in.

I just turned 37, divorced, and have a 7 yr old daughter.  We took a trip to Disney World this past March and have just booked a cruise on Disney Wonder for next March.  Disney trips could turn into a yearly thing for us!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Holly! Welcome to the Disboards! Sha will be around in a little while to properly introduce you to the single's threads  


 Right, Sha???


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Ya'll,  I am Tracey, I am 42 and never married.  I live in the Louisville Ky Metro area, in southern Indiana.  I work in the In-house print shop at the University of Louisville - so if you ever get Junk Mail from the University of Louisville, most likely I worked on it.  My next trip to Disney is in 68 days in October, 2008.


----------



## twinklebug

Updating to say I'm a TRUE single again.   Divorce went through without a hitch Tuesday.  On with the magic of life...


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi Holly! Welcome to the Disboards! Sha will be around in a little while to properly introduce you to the single's threads
> 
> 
> Right, Sha???



 Ok reb !!!!!!!!!


 Sha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

twinklebug said:


> Updating to say I'm a TRUE single again.   Divorce went through without a hitch Tuesday.  On with the magic of life...



 twinklebug!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

tlcoke said:


> Hi Ya'll,  I am Tracey, I am 42 and never married.  I live in the Louisville Ky Metro area, in southern Indiana.  I work in the In-house print shop at the University of Louisville - so if you ever get Junk Mail from the University of Louisville, most likely I worked on it.  My next trip to Disney is in 68 days in October, 2008.



Hi Tracy! KDM will be around shortly to introduce himself  



twinklebug said:


> Updating to say I'm a TRUE single again.   Divorce went through without a hitch Tuesday.  On with the magic of life...



 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok reb !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sha!!!!!!!!!



Why do I get laughed at and Sha gets a hug???


----------



## connorsmom911

tlcoke said:


> Hi Ya'll,  I am Tracey, I am 42 and never married.  I live in the Louisville Ky Metro area, in southern Indiana.  I work in the In-house print shop at the University of Louisville - so if you ever get Junk Mail from the University of Louisville, most likely I worked on it.  My next trip to Disney is in 68 days in October, 2008.



Welcome Tracey, from another Tracey (spelled properly of course!!)



twinklebug said:


> Updating to say I'm a TRUE single again.   Divorce went through without a hitch Tuesday.  On with the magic of life...



Congrats on singlehood twinklebug!!  I hope mine will settle down and go through with far less hitches soon!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Why do I get laughed at and Sha gets a hug???


 
Ummm because I went to the nastiest house in the county that I live in that is in a very nice side of town today


----------



## KyDerbyMan

tlcoke said:


> Hi Ya'll,  I am Tracey, I am 42 and never married.  I live in the Louisville Ky Metro area, in southern Indiana.  I work in the In-house print shop at the University of Louisville - so if you ever get Junk Mail from the University of Louisville, most likely I worked on it.  My next trip to Disney is in 68 days in October, 2008.



Welcome neighbor!!  

I've gotten plenty of mail from UofL.  Being an alumnus, though, it's to be expected.  *GO CARDS!!!*



twinklebug said:


> Updating to say I'm a TRUE single again.   Divorce went through without a hitch Tuesday.  On with the magic of life...



Well, sorry and glad at the same time but welcome up here!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi Tracy! KDM will be around shortly to introduce himself



Would have been here sooner but my mom called a couple of hours ago.  She'd had a blowout on an interstate downtown and was in need of rescue.  Just now got back and she's all fine and on her way home with the spare tire on nice and snug!


----------



## Sha

Welcome to the threads... check out the others too


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome to the newbies



twinklebug said:


> Updating to say I'm a TRUE single again.   Divorce went through without a hitch Tuesday.  On with the magic of life...



Congratulation's...


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Ummm because I went to the nastiest house in the county that I live in that is in a very nice side of town today



   That's still no excuse 

 



KyDerbyMan said:


> Would have been here sooner but my mom called a couple of hours ago.  She'd had a blowout on an interstate downtown and was in need of rescue.  Just now got back and she's all fine and on her way home with the spare tire on nice and snug!



Poor mom! She's lucky you were able to there to help her!



Sha said:


> Welcome to the threads... check out the others too
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352



See! I knew Sha wouldn't disappoint!  



ttester9612 said:


> Welcome to the newbies
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation's...



Feelin' better???


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> That's still no excuse


 
lets put it this way, and you may change your mind.... I was GAGGING from the smell as I walked in the door


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> lets put it this way, and you may change your mind.... I was GAGGING from the smell as I walked in the door



OMG! You win


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> OMG! You win


 
it was really bad... came in through the garage, closed the door and stripped out of my scrubs that went straight to the wash... shoes are outside and washed with bleach/water mix to soles


----------



## twinklebug

ANTSS2001 said:


> twinklebug!!!!!!!!!!





rebecca06261 said:


>





connorsmom911 said:


> Congrats on singlehood twinklebug!!  I hope mine will settle down and go through with far less hitches soon!!





KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, sorry and glad at the same time but welcome up here!





ttester9612 said:


> Congratulation's...



THANK YOU ALL - I'm going to celebrate weeks/months/years of worrying up to this day with a good 'ole sleep in on Saturday! ... oops, darn, scratch that - have a guy stopping by to see the old car I have for sale... I'll have to brave a car alarm screaming in my ear to get the battery going again   Well, that's what AAA is good for (yes, aside from Disney room discounts AAA has other services!  )


----------



## twinklebug

Sha said:


> it was really bad... came in through the garage, closed the door and stripped out of my scrubs that went straight to the wash... shoes are outside and washed with bleach/water mix to soles


That sounds about as nasty as the house a friend-of-a-friend owned in our area. When the town evicted the owner and took it over they demolished the place, it truly was the only option they had as it was a health hazard. Sad for the woman, but she needed help bad -- picture years and years of Chinese takeout left everywhere in every corner. There was a reason why she was living in her car and not the house.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> That's still no excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor mom! She's lucky you were able to there to help her!
> 
> 
> 
> See! I knew Sha wouldn't disappoint!
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' better???




awwwwwwww reb .... here.. here...  



Sha said:


> lets put it this way, and you may change your mind.... I was GAGGING from the smell as I walked in the door



Yikes!!!!!!!  and do you have to see this patient again ????????????? 



twinklebug said:


> Well, that's what AAA is good for (yes, aside from Disney room discounts AAA has other services!  )




Yup!!  love my AAA unlike KDMan's mom ( I knew there is something good about you  ) I dont have a son I can call to fix my tires and such plus with the size of that tire... I dont think even if I have a son I will let him carry those tires  ...  so it is AAA for me...


----------



## Jenroc

It is FRIDAY !!!  Good morning, one and all !!  Hope everyone has a magnificent day and to all of us Canadians ..... HAPPY CIVIC LONG WEEKEND !!!!


----------



## ttester9612

twinklebug said:


> THANK YOU ALL - I'm going to celebrate weeks/months/years of worrying up to this day with a good 'ole sleep in on Saturday! ... oops, darn, scratch that - have a guy stopping by to see the old car I have for sale... I'll have to brave a car alarm screaming in my ear to get the battery going again   Well, that's what AAA is good for (yes, aside from Disney room discounts AAA has other services!  )



Yep I use AAA for many reasons. I've even locked my keys in the car one time, AAA came and saved me big bucks.  They really do come in handy. 



Sha said:


> Ummm because I went to the nastiest house in the county that I live in that is in a very nice side of town today





twinklebug said:


> That sounds about as nasty as the house a friend-of-a-friend owned in our area. When the town evicted the owner and took it over they demolished the place, it truly was the only option they had as it was a health hazard. Sad for the woman, but she needed help bad -- picture years and years of Chinese takeout left everywhere in every corner. There was a reason why she was living in her car and not the house.



Sha, I didn't know you were in town visiting my next door neighbor...you should have came on over.     No really my neighbor's house is just like that.  My son went over there one day, with all the cats and trash he had to hold his breath.  A few times the fireman and police had to be called there, it's funny when you would see them drawing straws to see who goes into the house.    It's  over there.


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes!!!!!!! and do you have to see this patient again ?????????????


 
That is what I love the most!!! NO! I dont get to go again!! actually, being a PRN for them I can say "I refuse to go there again" and I dont care how close it is to my house. someone else gets to suffer.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> That is what I love the most!!! NO! I dont get to go again!! actually, being a PRN for them I can say "I refuse to go there again" and I dont care how close it is to my house. someone else gets to suffer.



thank God!!!  sheesssshh stuff like that is very hazradous to ones health!!!! Your health!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yup!!  love my AAA unlike KDMan's mom ( I knew there is something good about you  ) I dont have a son I can call to fix my tires and such plus with the size of that tire... I dont think even if I have a son I will let him carry those tires  ...  so it is AAA for me...



Perhaps I should consider branching out now...hmm...we have massages, laundry, car washing... might as well add in roadside assistance!!


----------



## disneykip

After 'lurking' for some time, I guess it is time for me to check in. 

42 single (divorced but 11 years ago so read somewhere on here that I get to say I am single again) female - live in suburbs of Milwaukee.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Ah, once you stop lurking you can never go back!  mua ha ha ha ha!

(we roped us in another one)   


Welcome!


----------



## disneykip

Thanks!!  Lurking is addicting so I can imagine what the posting will be like.


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> After 'lurking' for some time, I guess it is time for me to check in.
> 
> 42 single (divorced but 11 years ago so read somewhere on here that I get to say I am single again) female - live in suburbs of Milwaukee.








KyDerbyMan said:


> Ah, once you stop lurking you can never go back!  mua ha ha ha ha!
> 
> (we roped us in another one)
> 
> 
> Welcome!


----------



## KyDerbyMan




----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


>



why yah : someone I mean somthing bit yah


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> why yah : someone I mean somthing bit yah



I think it was some ANTSS



or something


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> I think it was some ANTSS
> 
> 
> 
> or something




hahahahah be careful!!!!!!! dont you get me in trouble.....  I am trying to be gooooood....  


btw some of the gals with one dude are still in chat if you care to know...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahahahah be careful!!!!!!! dont you get me in trouble.....  I am trying to be gooooood....
> 
> 
> btw some of the gals with one dude are still in chat if you care to know...



I've tried getting in there but it just keeps saying "Loading"





umm..oops...helps to use the right address.   he he


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> I've tried getting in there but it just keeps saying "Loading"



hmmm Oh Ok.. try again.. I just  dont  want them to think that I am trying to hug you all to myself here !!!!!!!!!!!  You know how it is !!!!!!


----------



## EvMc

disneykip said:


> After 'lurking' for some time, I guess it is time for me to check in.
> 
> 42 single (divorced but 11 years ago so read somewhere on here that I get to say I am single again) female - live in suburbs of Milwaukee.




Welcome! I know about lurking! I have been here since 1999!! I think this is Pete's 3rd board so it actually goes back even before that! I didn't lurk as much on the old board but when it crashed it wiped out the post totals!


----------



## disneykip

EvMc said:


> Welcome! I know about lurking! I have been here since 1999!! I think this is Pete's 3rd board so it actually goes back even before that! I didn't lurk as much on the old board but when it crashed it wiped out the post totals!



Thanks for all the Welcomes!!


----------



## sassytink03

Hello all!  I am new to the forums, but not new to the site.  I am a single mother of two beautiful children...8yr old daughter and 6yr old son.  I have been a Disney fan since birth and my children are the same way.  My daughter knew her way around the MK at the ripe age of 2!  I am 31 and live just north of Daytona Beach.  I am at Disney almost every weekend right now trying to save the AC.  It is my favorite place to go and am extremely disappointed in Disney's decision to close it.


----------



## Jenroc

Hi sassytink !!  Welcome !!!!  Check out some of our other thread.  We are a fun bunch and have a few things planned you might be interested in !!!!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352

Come on over and say HI !!!!


----------



## JuneBugFL

I've been lurking on the Disboards for years and have had a few names that just sound silly from when I was younger. So to introduce myself I'm 22, female, currently in NJ but moving to northeast FL in the next couple of weeks.  I already did a four year stint in college, but have at least 2 more years ahead of me before I can be an actual adult  

Oh and I signed into Dismates chat last night around 1:30 am EST if anyone was there


----------



## ANTSS2001

JuneBugFL said:


> I've been lurking on the Disboards for years and have had a few names that just sound silly from when I was younger. So to introduce myself I'm 22, female, currently in NJ but moving to northeast FL in the next couple of weeks.  I already did a four year stint in college, but have at least 2 more years ahead of me before I can be an actual adult
> 
> Oh and I signed into Dismates chat last night around 1:30 am EST if anyone was there



  Hiya Junebug Fl...  from accross the bridge!!!


----------



## okaybye

Hi y'all...  reading my way through the thread but I was only on page 5 by the time I realized I should be working!  
Southern 34 yo female meteorologist currently living in the Midwest.  Try to get down at least once a year.  Will be down Oct4th-14th!!   Anyone else headed out there same time?


----------



## ANTSS2001

okaybye said:


> Hi y'all...  reading my way through the thread but I was only on page 5 by the time I realized I should be working!
> Southern 34 yo female meteorologist currently living in the Midwest.  Try to get down at least once a year.  Will be down Oct4th-14th!!   Anyone else headed out there same time?



  glad to see you around...


----------



## disneykip

okaybye said:


> Hi y'all...  reading my way through the thread but I was only on page 5 by the time I realized I should be working!
> Southern 34 yo female meteorologist currently living in the Midwest.  Try to get down at least once a year.  Will be down Oct4th-14th!!   Anyone else headed out there same time?



Welcome!!  There is always someone that seems to be going so I am sure you will find someone there when you are there.  

Have fun!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

okaybye said:


> Hi y'all...  reading my way through the thread but I was only on page 5 by the time I realized I should be working!
> Southern 34 yo female meteorologist currently living in the Midwest.  Try to get down at least once a year.  Will be down Oct4th-14th!!   Anyone else headed out there same time?



Welcome okaybye.   OB for short?  OB wan kenobi?  Cuz you know all (about the weather?)   


Oh, how's the weather in central FL...I'm there in several hours.  Can you make sure it doesn't rain much until after Sun. morning???


----------



## Sha

okaybye said:


> Hi y'all... reading my way through the thread but I was only on page 5 by the time I realized I should be working!
> Southern 34 yo female meteorologist currently living in the Midwest. Try to get down at least once a year. Will be down Oct4th-14th!!  Anyone else headed out there same time?


 
Welcome okaybye. There is a trip thread of dates of when others are going (looks like you found that)


----------



## Jenroc

okaybye said:


> Hi y'all...  reading my way through the thread but I was only on page 5 by the time I realized I should be working!
> Southern 34 yo female meteorologist currently living in the Midwest.  Try to get down at least once a year.  Will be down Oct4th-14th!!   Anyone else headed out there same time?



Welcome to our little group !!!

Good morning one and all.  I have been battling a migraine now for 2 days.  I probably won't be around too much for a couple days, until I can shake this thing.  Have a good one.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Welcome to our little group !!!
> 
> Good morning one and all. I have been battling a migraine now for 2 days. I probably won't be around too much for a couple days, until I can shake this thing. Have a good one.


 
sending you home with some Excedrin Migraine when you come down.


----------



## disneykip

Jenroc said:


> Welcome to our little group !!!
> 
> Good morning one and all.  I have been battling a migraine now for 2 days.  I probably won't be around too much for a couple days, until I can shake this thing.  Have a good one.



Sorry to hear that.  Hope you feel better soon.  We will miss you!!


----------



## okaybye

KyDerbyMan said:


> Welcome okaybye.   OB for short?  OB wan kenobi?  Cuz you know all (about the weather?)
> 
> 
> Oh, how's the weather in central FL...I'm there in several hours.  Can you make sure it doesn't rain much until after Sun. morning???



Sorry DerbyMan... no can do.  I'll see if I can push some buttons on shift tonight... but it isn't looking good.  Just remember... ponchos are your friend.  
Don't let that rain stop you... all the TOURISTS give up with it rains...   
The REAL Disney fans get wet or whip out the ponchos and enjoy the short lines 

I've been known to skip through some torrential downpours with a smile on my face!
   Just to throw 'em off... put on your sunglasses


----------



## okaybye

Y'all are so sweet with all your replies!!!  

Excedrin Migraine is fabulous, and so is normal Excedrin (same stuff, actually... down to the milligram.  Ridiculous what marketing can do, isn't it!)
I get migraines too.  Put icy washcloths (soaked in ice water, or soaked and put in freezer) on the back of your neck, and both of your wrists and lie flat in a dark room.  Drift to sleep.  Nap as long as possible.  Sounds funky, but it DOES help ease it until it lets go.    Bless your heart... I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jenroc

Good Friday Morning and Happy start to the Olympics !!!  May *ALL *of the world's finest athletes participate at their best levels and return to their home countries safely !!!!!!  
PeaceLove Happiness  

PS  The migraine is pretty much gone ..... now I get to work all weekend !! LOL


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

I try to load up on caffiene as soon as I feel a migrain coming on.
Stiff shot of coffee actually helps .


----------



## Wild4Walt

Hi  

Ellen here.  I'm 38, divorced, no kids.   I'm from the Western Suburbs of Chicago.  I am a travel agent by day, bartender by night.  Disney Annual Passholder for the 1st time.


----------



## janss36

Morning all!  I'm Tom, 32, single, no kids, from New York City...  Environmental Engineer.  DVC member owning at Boardwalk, Beach Club and Saratoga Springs.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Wild4Walt said:


> Hi
> 
> Ellen here.  I'm 38, divorced, no kids.   I'm from the Western Suburbs of Chicago.  I am a travel agent by day, bartender by night.  Disney Annual Passholder for the 1st time.




 

Hmmmm ... western.. not sure about my direction all I know is from Midway to Wacker Drive down town!!!  Love Chicago...  another great place to do a solo trip...

a travel agent eeehhhhhhh and a bartender... you can be my next BFF hahahaha

and isnt AP great!!  

again  and hope to see more of your post....



janss36 said:


> Morning all!  I'm Tom, 32, single, no kids, from New York City...  Environmental Engineer.  DVC member owning at Boardwalk, Beach Club and Saratoga Springs.



Hi Tom.. I am Tim    You're my neighbor everywhere.. nice to meet you... My home resort is SSR... love that resort... not alot though  but I do.. I do.. I do.. they spoil me bad there!!!!!!!!!  The best CMs for me are found in the gardens of SSR    and I am about hmmm 120miles/doors down from you so basically we are truly neighbors!!!  

Good luck in your future endeavor  sounds like you are getting a new job!!! heheehehe  See you soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Hi Ellen!! Hi Tom!!!
welcome!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Hi Ellen!! Hi Tom!!!
> welcome!




do I know you ??  Hi.. Nice meeting you Sha     have you talk to the mailman lately ??????????


----------



## janss36

Sha said:


> Hi Ellen!! Hi Tom!!!
> welcome!



Thanks Sha


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> do I know you ?? Hi.. Nice meeting you Sha   have you talk to the mailman lately ??????????


 
He did make a stop today, but didn't bring me anything from PA... yet! 
( I wonder if my mailman and Jen2's mailman are friends?)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> He did make a stop today, but didn't bring me anything from PA... yet!
> ( I wonder if my mailman and Jen2's mailman are friends?)


 friends??????????? Hmmmmmmmmm... yah think they are hanging out together this weekend... I hope he/she makes a stop tomorrow before they let loose...


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> friends??????????? Hmmmmmmmmm... yah think they are hanging out together this weekend... I hope he/she makes a stop tomorrow before they let loose...


 
I am sure I will get it very soon, I can wait! Am looking forward to it too! 

i have to get ready for a funeral....   talk to you later on


----------



## rebecca06261

Wild4Walt said:


> Hi
> 
> Ellen here.  I'm 38, divorced, no kids.   I'm from the Western Suburbs of Chicago.  I am a travel agent by day, bartender by night.  Disney Annual Passholder for the 1st time.



You're a single Diser's BFF, no doubt!  



janss36 said:


> Morning all!  I'm Tom, 32, single, no kids, from New York City...  Environmental Engineer.  DVC member owning at Boardwalk, Beach Club and Saratoga Springs.



Hi Tom!  


ANTSS2001 said:


> a travel agent eeehhhhhhh and a bartender... you can be my next BFF hahahaha



Can we share???  




Sha said:


> I am sure I will get it very soon, I can wait! Am looking forward to it too!
> 
> i have to get ready for a funeral....   talk to you later on


 Sorry for your loss, Sha.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> He did make a stop today, but didn't bring me anything from PA... yet!
> ( I wonder if my mailman and Jen2's mailman are friends?)





ANTSS2001 said:


> friends??????????? Hmmmmmmmmm... yah think they are hanging out together this weekend... I hope he/she makes a stop tomorrow before they let loose...





Sha said:


> I am sure I will get it very soon, I can wait! Am looking forward to it too!
> 
> i have to get ready for a funeral....   talk to you later on



My mailman must be friends to with Sha's and Jens, because I haven't seen my package either.      Timmy you sure you mailed them, or was it just a dream  

Sha, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> My mailman must be friends to with Sha's and Jens, because I haven't seen my package either.  Timmy you sure you mailed them, or was it just a dream
> 
> Sha, Sorry for your loss.


 
Thanks! Bobby was a really great neighbor for many years, and was gone to quickly.... and the other friend who's mom died a couple days after was there. I feel it was also a bit of service for her mom, as she knew a lot of the people who were there too (and isnt having a service, at her mom's request).


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> My mailman must be friends to with Sha's and Jens, because I haven't seen my package either.      Timmy you sure you mailed them, or was it just a dream




I finally got my package from Sha - itr only took 13 business days !!  I wonder what that is in human days ???


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Can we share???



for you ?? anything !!!!!!!!!



ttester9612 said:


> My mailman must be friends to with Sha's and Jens, because I haven't seen my package either.      Timmy you sure you mailed them, or was it just a dream
> 
> .




well 4 mail items made it to its destination.. Florida Holiday Inn yesterday... so you shoudl get yours Sha...  tom Joisey which really close... 1 in Seattle and the last one I checked was Chicago... hmmm so yup Misssssssssss  T I did mail em !!!!



Jenroc said:


> I finally got my package from Sha - itr only took 13 business days !!  I wonder what that is in human days ???



13 huh soo it has been 6 days.. so you will get yours next Friday ?????


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Doesn't need to be said... oh wait...yes it does!  


*timmy* ROCKS!!!!!!

That was so awesome to find that gift at the front desk. The girls (and I) thank you with Disneyfied smiles!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I finally got my package from Sha - itr only took 13 business days !! I wonder what that is in human days ???


 
HEHEHE!!! so glad you finally got that... i was giving up a bit


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Doesn't need to be said... oh wait...yes it does!
> 
> 
> *timmy* ROCKS!!!!!!
> 
> That was so awesome to find that gift at the front desk. The girls (and I) thank you with Disneyfied smiles!



See TT !!  I know I did mail em....  hopefully you get it today    HAve fun at Dave's!!!  And make sure you keep an eye on MAC'eeeeeeeeee  ...I mean Mark'eeeee   

time to go to work.. 

HAve a Good lovely Diers of the Board!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> See TT !!  I know I did mail em....  hopefully you get it today    HAve fun at Dave's!!!  And make sure you keep an eye on MAC'eeeeeeeeee  ...I mean Mark'eeeee
> 
> time to go to work..
> 
> HAve a Good lovely Diers of the Board!!!



Good morning Timmy It was nice to get your text last night and ahem...I am happy to see you corrected yourself...No need to keep an eye on MACeeeeee as I am quite   

Hope yoru day is the best!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> See TT !!  I know I did mail em....  hopefully you get it today    HAve fun at Dave's!!!  And make sure you keep an eye on MAC'eeeeeeeeee  ...I mean Mark'eeeee
> 
> time to go to work..
> 
> HAve a Good lovely Diers of the Board!!!



Maybe the package will be waiting for me when I come home this evening.  Keeping my fingers crossed. X 

I don't think anyone can keep an eye or Mark'eeeee   Wish you could have joined us.


----------



## DisneyTN

Greetings,

My name is Erik. 27,M 
I live in downtown Gatlinburg, next to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.  Work in the lodging/tourism industry, and am currently seeking a degree in Hotel/Motel Mgmt.  Enjoy hiking, traveling, and theme-parks.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyTN said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Erik. 27,M
> I live in downtown Gatlinburg, next to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.  Work in the lodging/tourism industry, and am currently seeking a degree in Hotel/Motel Mgmt.  Enjoy hiking, traveling, and theme-parks.



   everybody must be out and about.. I hope your weekend is coming along great...


Timmy <=== back in the boiler room....


----------



## rebecca06261

Welcome Erik! Lots of cougars running around here so watch out!  

I'm just here stalking Timmy


----------



## Jenroc

DisneyTN said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Erik. 27,M
> I live in downtown Gatlinburg, next to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.  Work in the lodging/tourism industry, and am currently seeking a degree in Hotel/Motel Mgmt.  Enjoy hiking, traveling, and theme-parks.



Oh you poor young thing !!!  You have no idea what you have opened yourself up too !!!  
NAWWWWWWWW  ..... just kidding !!!  Welcome to our crazy little home !! Are you interested in joining a bunch of us next October for a Singles Get Together in WDW ??? 



rebecca06261 said:


> Welcome Erik! Lots of cougars running around here so watch out!
> 
> I'm just here stalking Timmy



Cougar sightings and stalking Timmy .... you are keeping busy !!!    

Good afternoon everyone !!!!


----------



## Clifton

DisneyTN said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Erik. 27,M
> I live in downtown Gatlinburg, next to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.  Work in the lodging/tourism industry, and am currently seeking a degree in Hotel/Motel Mgmt.  Enjoy hiking, traveling, and theme-parks.


Welcome! I haven't been to Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg/SMNP since 2001. It's the Orlando of TN   I plan to drive up in the fall if funds agree.

btw: Nothing wrong with cougar huntin


----------



## rebecca06261

Clifton said:


> btw: Nothing wrong with cougar huntin



Trust me, I concur


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Trust me, I concur



The hunting is half the fun !!!!  Can a fair cougar "hunt" for a pirate or is that more like "scavenging" for one ???


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome Newbies.. come join the fun.

Hey, Timmy the mailman still did not deliver a package.. I guess that Priority Mail is going by "Pony Express"


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> The hunting is half the fun !!!!  Can a fair cougar "hunt" for a pirate or is that more like "scavenging" for one ???



That would be a "Treasure Hunt"


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> That would be a "Treasure Hunt"



And what a treasure that would be !!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Welcome Erik! Lots of cougars running around here so watch out!
> 
> I'm just here stalking Timmy



nothing like being stalk by a pal!!!



Jenroc said:


> Cougar sightings and stalking Timmy .... you are keeping busy !!!
> 
> Good afternoon everyone !!!!



what is this cougar hunting you are talking about... I skip a day and I miss so much...  


ttester9612 said:


> Welcome Newbies.. come join the fun.
> 
> Hey, Timmy the mailman still did not deliver a package.. I guess that Priority Mail is going by "Pony Express"




hmmmm well maybe kevin costner decided to head up the pony express again...

another sightings.. package made it to Colorado... wonder the closer ones did not make it....  

ok... they are now wondering why I go so much in the boiler room....


----------



## karenklo

I just found this thread! 

I am divorced mom of two boys ages 9 and 6. I am a college professor and a nurse. I worked at Disney for the college program and it was then I was brainwashed!! I live in Indiana right on Lake Michigan. We are planning our next trip July 28-Aug 3 2009 at the Poly!


----------



## ANTSS2001

karenklo said:


> I just found this thread!
> 
> I am divorced mom of two boys ages 9 and 6. I am a college professor and a nurse. I worked at Disney for the college program and it was then I was brainwashed!! I live in Indiana right on Lake Michigan. We are planning our next trip July 28-Aug 3 2009 at the Poly!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Welcome Newbies.. come join the fun.
> 
> Hey, Timmy the mailman still did not deliver a package.. I guess that Priority Mail is going by "Pony Express"


 
LOL Jen2 got hers yesterday from me... so maybe we will get ours Monday  



rebecca06261 said:


> That would be a "Treasure Hunt"


 
love it!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

karenklo said:


> I just found this thread!
> 
> I am divorced mom of two boys ages 9 and 6. I am a college professor and a nurse. I worked at Disney for the college program and it was then I was brainwashed!! I live in Indiana right on Lake Michigan. We are planning our next trip July 28-Aug 3 2009 at the Poly!



Hi and welcome!  I'm usually in FL that week each year (at my Dad' timeshare) and will probably spend at least a couple days in Disney then.

Leaving the World now... :-(


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> LOL Jen2 got hers yesterday from me... so maybe we will get ours Monday
> 
> 
> 
> love it!



Sha I was just thinking about the package you mailed out before our May trip. That took awhile to arrive to. As I recall, Mel and Darcy received theirs before me and I live closer to you.  So it's just normal for me to be the last to receive it from PA.  The "Pony Express" must of went up to Canada first then headed West and slowly traveling back East, but will stop in Florida before heading in my direction.


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hi and welcome! I'm usually in FL that week each year (at my Dad' timeshare) and will probably spend at least a couple days in Disney then.
> 
> Leaving the World now... :-(


 
Have a safe trip back KY... hope you had a great time.

Welcome KarenKlo and any other newbies that I have missed


----------



## karenklo

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hi and welcome!  I'm usually in FL that week each year (at my Dad' timeshare) and will probably spend at least a couple days in Disney then.
> 
> Leaving the World now... :-(



So sorry you are leaving! It is just sad to drive the wrong way thru the gate! If you're at Disney next year, I be the mom trying to keep up at the Poly pool with my active boys!


----------



## disneykip

Wild4Walt said:


> Hi
> 
> Ellen here.  I'm 38, divorced, no kids.   I'm from the Western Suburbs of Chicago.  I am a travel agent by day, bartender by night.  Disney Annual Passholder for the 1st time.




Welcome!!


----------



## disneykip

janss36 said:


> Morning all!  I'm Tom, 32, single, no kids, from New York City...  Environmental Engineer.  DVC member owning at Boardwalk, Beach Club and Saratoga Springs.




Welcome!!  Love owing DVC.  Makes is so easy to visit WDW.


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hi and welcome!  I'm usually in FL that week each year (at my Dad' timeshare) and will probably spend at least a couple days in Disney then.
> 
> Leaving the World now... :-(



Hope you had a great trip.  Drive safely and we can't wait to hear all about your week of adventure.


----------



## DisneyTN

Thanks for the welcomes, everybody!  



Jenroc said:


> Are you interested in joining a bunch of us next October for a Singles Get Together in WDW ???


I would love to.  However, October is our busiest month where I work, so will have to see what types of hurdles there are for getting time off.  Will let you know either way.  If you all ever hold a DIS meet in the months of March or August...count me there.



Clifton said:


> Welcome! I haven't been to Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg/SMNP since 2001. It's the Orlando of TN   I plan to drive up in the fall if funds agree.


Fall is a beautiful time to visit the Smoky Mtn area.  Great outdoor weather, and the colors in the national park are phenomenal.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyTN said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Erik. 27,M
> I live in downtown Gatlinburg, next to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.  Work in the lodging/tourism industry, and am currently seeking a degree in Hotel/Motel Mgmt.  Enjoy hiking, traveling, and theme-parks.



Hey Erik

Working on kinda the same degree myself. 

And recently heard of gatlinburg for the first time as well. Welcome


----------



## DisneyTN

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Erik
> 
> Working on kinda the same degree myself.
> 
> And recently heard of gatlinburg for the first time as well. Welcome



It's good to see the hospitality/tourism degree program growing in popularity.  Does your school combine hotel/motel with Culinary Arts?


----------



## cheshirekitty

Hey everyone!  Not a newbie to the DIS but a newbie to being single.  It's so weird being back in the single world after 7 years but getting along just fine.  

I am 31 and live in North NJ about 10 miles outside of NYC.  I work for a healthcare consulting company.

Was at disney last sept and am getting the itch to go back sooooo bad.  This is the first time I am actually considering a solo trip!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Mandy! Welcome to single-dom! 

Have you considered going on the Single's Trip with us???  (see my siggy for the link)


----------



## cheshirekitty

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi Mandy! Welcome to single-dom!
> 
> Have you considered going on the Single's Trip with us???  (see my siggy for the link)



That trip sounds like so much fun!  Unfortunately, I'm having problems making plans for a weekend in advance let alone a year. hahahaha  I am flying by the seat of my pants!!!

If my world permits it by this time next year, I would love to go!!!


----------



## Sha

Welcome CheshireKitty!

Sorry about the new being single... lots of threads around to jump right into that we all bounce around on. You will meet some great people!

Never too early to jump on the Oct trip... and most of the planning is being done by others


----------



## cheshirekitty

Sha said:


> Welcome CheshireKitty!
> 
> Sorry about the new being single... lots of threads around to jump right into that we all bounce around on. You will meet some great people!
> 
> Never too early to jump on the Oct trip... and most of the planning is being done by others



I know but I want to go now!!!!  Is that bad???  hahaha


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyTN said:


> It's good to see the hospitality/tourism degree program growing in popularity.  Does your school combine hotel/motel with Culinary Arts?



Actually its a business degree as well. I am doing online classes. Working 2 jobs sadly does not leave time for me to be able to pursue my degree at a local campus.


----------



## disneydeb

hi my name's deb . 51 yr old single mom to a 24 yr old  malibu barbie princess and grandmother to a 4 yr old ken doll type stitch acting  prince. i am a nurse and my sense of humor and antics i get into are sooo crazy that my co-workers are always saying a tv camera should be following me around 24 hours a day just to see what kind of mischeif i can get into next. i have made some of my patients laugh so hard that i needed to give them a breathing tratment. i am an excellent cook, i have catered many partys for friends who are always trying to steal; my recipes. hah they wont get them! and i go go to disney or cruise 2-3 times a year, and would live there if i could! i hope to retire to florida in 10 years and then come up north for the holidays!


----------



## ahoff

disneydeb said:


> i hope to retire to florida in 10 years and then come up north for the holidays!




Kind of my plan also, but I do not want to wait ten years for it!


----------



## Sha

Welcome Deb! Great bunch of people here!


----------



## disneykip

Welcome Mandy and Deb!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome Deb and Mandy....


----------



## magnyseb

I know Gatlinburg as I worked there several years ago , during the summer, when I was a student. i'm French, 3O years old, male and I'm currently in the Orlando area, It's my 4th and last week and...nobody has wanted to meet me.  :-( I'm really disappointed.


----------



## rebecca06261

magnyseb said:


> I know Gatlinburg as I worked there several years ago , during the summer, when I was a student. i'm French, 3O years old, male and I'm currently in the Orlando area, It's my 4th and last week and...nobody has wanted to meet me.  :-( I'm really disappointed.



What do you mean nobody has wanted to meet you???   Where have you been looking & who have you been asking?  We have lots of single ladies who are crazy enough to go to Orlando to meet you


----------



## magnyseb

well, I posted in one of the other "singles" threads more than a week ago...and no replies.
and right now, I'm trying to use the dysmate chat , but my laptop won't let me install the applet.
I just wanted to meet American Disney fans and have some fun, practise my English...
By the way, I live next door to...Disneyland Resort..Paris, in the new city of Val d'Europe.


----------



## rebecca06261

Aww.. you've been posting in the wrong place the whole time! Care speaks French.. & English! Oh Care! Where are you???   So when are you leaving???


----------



## KyDerbyMan

disneydeb said:


> hi my name's deb . 51 yr old single mom to a 24 yr old  malibu barbie princess and grandmother to a 4 yr old ken doll type stitch acting  prince. i am a nurse and my sense of humor and antics i get into are sooo crazy that my co-workers are always saying a tv camera should be following me around 24 hours a day just to see what kind of mischeif i can get into next. i have made some of my patients laugh so hard that i needed to give them a breathing tratment. i am an excellent cook, i have catered many partys for friends who are always trying to steal; my recipes. hah they wont get them! and i go go to disney or cruise 2-3 times a year, and would live there if i could! i hope to retire to florida in 10 years and then come up north for the holidays!



But can you bake cookies?  *That's* the big question!!


Welcome!


----------



## magnyseb

who is Care?
Anyway, I wanna speak English, so anyone here Would make me happy I guess.  Especially if you have a strong american accent.


----------



## OlyWaguy

Americans have accents, yes, but not a strong American accent. Is there such a thing??? It sounds like one of those oxymorons.


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> But can you bake cookies?  *That's* the big question!!
> 
> 
> Welcome!



Hmm - why am I not surprised by your question.


----------



## magnyseb

Olympia, WA!
I know this too!  
I worked in Tacoma, many years ago, as a teaching assistant. It looks like I know every places here.


----------



## sand2270

try this one, it's pretty active:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1908109

just jump in...there are plenty of single girls on the boards who I am sure would be interested in chatting with you as rebecca said.

A bunch of us are usually in the dismates chat at night at http://dismates.com/chat.html

just jump in and introduce yourself.  Chat goes fast but we have a lot of fun.  There are different people depending on the time since we are all in different time zones.  But I think people start logging in around 6pm Florida time.

Also there are a bunch of people heading out in September.  You can check dates for people at the link in my signature below.


----------



## disneydeb

yes i can bake cookies! but my specialty is cupcakes with homemade buttercream frosting. yum!! i've won prizes at county fairs for them!


----------



## disneykip

disneydeb said:


> yes i can bake cookies! but my specialty is cupcakes with homemade buttercream frosting. yum!! i've won prizes at county fairs for them!



 Sound yummy.  Do you deliver (or ship)?


----------



## disneydeb

or you can come get them. lol


----------



## ahoff

well, you are only a ferry ride away.


----------



## disneydeb

yes and i go to valley stream a couple times a year . hope to visit masapequa soon.


----------



## cheshirekitty

disneydeb said:


> yes and i go to valley stream a couple times a year . hope to visit masapequa soon.



I am originally from East Meadow!!  Love that traffic....


----------



## disneydeb

i hear ya the traffic's my fav also


----------



## PirateMel

disneydeb said:


> yes and i go to valley stream a couple times a year . hope to visit masapequa soon.



Now your talking my language - hello.
What side, of CT, are you on?


----------



## disneydeb

hello! i live in eastern ct between uconn, and ecsu. the armpit of college towns


----------



## ahoff

I am a bit more east of VS.  Sort of inbetween both ferries, but on the ocean.


----------



## ahoff

And will be in New London tomorrow around 9:30, heading to RI.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneydeb said:


> hello! i live in eastern ct between uconn, and ecsu. the armpit of college towns



Armpit 

 

I have a favorite friend who lives in the south who says CT is the armpit of New England. Hadnt heard that in awhile too funny.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I've a good friend that lives in Westport, CT (and my younger sister lives up in Woonsocket, RI)

But to travel up there means no travel to....Disney.   *sigh*


----------



## PirateMel

KyDerbyMan said:


> I've a good friend that lives in Westport, CT (and my younger sister lives up in Woonsocket, RI)
> 
> But to travel up there means no travel to....Disney.   *sigh*



Better to meet at Disney


----------



## KyDerbyMan

PirateMel said:


> Better to meet at Disney



Genius!

Pure genius!


----------



## twinklebug

I'm still trying to figure out the CT traveling mentality. Everyone I know from there feels they live 'right next to Boston' and are up here all the time. Anything longer than 90 minutes in the car and I go stir crazy (car trip intolerant ). Planes are different... I'm not bugging to step out and stretch my legs up there.


----------



## Jenroc

Good moring to everyone !! Just a reminder -- today, at least in Ontario, we are observing "Blackout Day". It is so we can remember what happens when we take advantage of our electrical resources. Please turn off ALL non-esential electrical "things", unplug electronics you are not using on a regular basis and make sure your air conditioners are set at a reasonable temperture. I haven't used my central air for 2 full summers now and I feel better for it. For more info, go to www.blackoutday.ca . Even if you don't live here, you can help -- start your own blackoutday tradition and try and make it an every day thing !!!  See you all tomorrow ..... the computer is going off for the day !!!!


----------



## disneydeb

my daughter wants to move to westport or was it westbrook? oh my it was proberly stamford! anyway, 3 hours or less in a car or plane is ideal for my family. I went to hawaii once 12 long hours inthe air. NEVER AGAIN, if i ever go again to HI, it will be airfare to the west coast then a cruise ship the rest of the way. lol, Twinklebug, you are not the only one that can't stand a car for more than 90 minutes, my daughters boyfriend lives on long island and they see each other every week, have been for 2 yrs now, but he and his kids can't stand to be in the car for more than 1 hour ., when they visited us up here in ct and went to mass to the butterfly factory in deer field and yankee candle and 6 flags NE, they had to get a hotel overnite,be cause they dont like to drive, where as my 4 yr old grandson can ride for at least 3-3 1/2 hrs because our family is well traveled.  And driving to Boston is not that bad as long as your going to visit samuel adams  and of course salem mass is a must in october  but my favorite 3 hour ride has to be plane ride to wdw


----------



## ANTSS2001

twinklebug said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the CT traveling mentality. Everyone I know from there feels they live 'right next to Boston' and are up here all the time. Anything longer than 90 minutes in the car and I go stir crazy (car trip intolerant ). Planes are different... I'm not bugging to step out and stretch my legs up there.



I now if I look around I will find your dates butr this is easier...  when do you get in and out of WDW/WL ????

it is almost time...


----------



## Pixiedust2758

Wow I'm really late on catching up with this thread. Better late than never, though.  

I'm Angela, 24y/o, single, live in Ohio (which is painstakingly far from Florida & California).

Hi everyone!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Pixiedust2758 said:


> Wow I'm really late on catching up with this thread. Better late than never, though.
> 
> I'm Angela, 24y/o, single, live in Ohio (which is painstakingly far from Florida & California).
> 
> Hi everyone!!




  no such thing as being late.. no no such thing as being far!!!!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Any single females in or near Philadelphia 25-32 let me know


----------



## Kmango

I'm Katie, 25/f, single, no kids. I live in Sarasota and work in professional theatre. And go to Disney all the time.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Kmango said:


> I'm Katie, 25/f, single, no kids. I live in Sarasota and work in professional theatre. And go to Disney all the time.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Kmango said:


> I'm Katie, 25/f, single, no kids. I live in Sarasota and work in professional theatre. And go to Disney all the time.



My first trip ever to FL was to Sarasota.  I remember there being sand sharks in the water not far from the beach. This was a year or two before _Jaws_ came out, though.  


Welcome to the wacky world of DIS.


----------



## twinklebug

ANTSS2001 said:


> I now if I look around I will find your dates butr this is easier...  when do you get in and out of WDW/WL ????
> 
> it is almost time...



The 27th-1st. I'm being told it's 11 days and counting (we don't count the day we leave) Work is worried I won't bang out 2 programs before I go... I'm so distracted by setting up our December trip, they might be right


----------



## ANTSS2001

twinklebug said:


> The 27th-1st. I'm being told it's 11 days and counting (we don't count the day we leave) Work is worried I won't bang out 2 programs before I go... I'm so distracted by setting up our December trip, they might be right



gotcha.. I will miss you this Sept.. but hopefully to be rubbing shoulders on December


----------



## disneydeb

when is everyone going in december? The more i'm reading the more i'm thinking I want to do another solo trip in December. maybe just to look at the christmas decorations, or get together with all my new friends! i'll bring homemade cookies!


----------



## rebecca06261

Kmango said:


> I'm Katie, 25/f, single, no kids. I live in Sarasota and work in professional theatre. And go to Disney all the time.



Hi Katie! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Sha

disneydeb said:


> when is everyone going in december? The more i'm reading the more i'm thinking I want to do another solo trip in December. maybe just to look at the christmas decorations, or get together with all my new friends! i'll bring homemade cookies!


 
during Mousefest... 11-16th Dec. 

have had my ressie for awhile now  and then I upgraded it


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

I'll be there Dec 13-20th.. Booked before i remembered mousefest


----------



## twinklebug

Mousefest isn't an option for me   (kids in school - dang education )

But...  I'll be there from 12/21 - 1/5 over Christmas staying with maw & paw just a town over (love those snowbirds!). I had a room at CR reserved for NYE but I couldn't justify the outrageous price for a room that couldn't even see the fireworks. 

I'm thinking of rebooking - POR? Wondering how long they'll keep the holiday decorations up for.


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Think they stared taking down everything down the 5th when I was there this year


----------



## twinklebug

Hmmm... well, were we at home we'd be packing up the tree etc and it brings a nice closure to the season. This year we won't have that (I think my parents have a small palm plant they toss a string of lights on ), maybe seeing the folk at POR take down the decorations wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Working on a December trip myself 13th -20th is my gameplan


----------



## DisneydaveCT

disneydeb said:


> hello! i live in eastern ct between uconn, and ecsu. the armpit of college towns





Carrieannew said:


> Armpit
> 
> 
> 
> I have a favorite friend who lives in the south who says CT is the armpit of New England. Hadnt heard that in awhile too funny.





twinklebug said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the CT traveling mentality. Everyone I know from there feels they live 'right next to Boston' and are up here all the time. Anything longer than 90 minutes in the car and I go stir crazy (car trip intolerant ). Planes are different... I'm not bugging to step out and stretch my legs up there.




I know that I don't live in the armpit of CT or New England, and I don't believe that I live right next to Boston.  I do know that I am living too far from WDW...especially with airfare the way it is today.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hi everyone--i posted a few months ago and then just lurked...the other day i posted my picture so i wanted to start posting over here..
My name is Jen. Ill be 24 in October.I live in NJ and am a teacher. of course, i love disney and im addicted to cruising


----------



## buena vista

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Hi everyone--i posted a few months ago and then just lurked...the other day i posted my picture so i wanted to start posting over here..
> My name is Jen..I live in NJ and am a teacher. of course, i love disney and im addicted to cruising


----------



## wonderlanne

hi:

i'm anne, i live in california, work in I.T., and i'm 48.  i think disneydavect and i are the old folks here....

BUT YOUNG AT HEART!!!!!


----------



## disneykip

wonderlanne said:


> hi:
> 
> i'm anne, i live in california, work in I.T., and i'm 48.  i think disneydavect and i are the old folks here....
> 
> BUT YOUNG AT HEART!!!!!



Welcome!!  Have fun!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Is everyone here really single? some seem to not be


----------



## disneykip

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Is everyone here really single? some seem to not be



Why do you think that?


----------



## ttester9612

wonderlanne said:


> hi:
> 
> i'm anne, i live in california, work in I.T., and i'm 48.  i think disneydavect and i are the old folks here....
> 
> BUT YOUNG AT HEART!!!!!



Nope I got you both beat....52 young...  But I'm still not the oldest, there are others around (Augie, Patty, Mark, come out come out where ever you are)


----------



## wonderlanne

Hi there...glad to know people from the same "beginning of disney parks" era.


----------



## okaybye

Still here... just have been swamped lately... I'm getting close to my October trip!  Wooooooo!


----------



## jillfelice

I'm showing up for roll call....

I live in Las Vegas also.
DVC member.
Teacher
I let my AP for DL lapse because of the drive...would love to share rides.

Pat, I was there last year for gay days at DL and it was INSANELY crowded.  Heard a rumor that they were very close to closing the gate at DL due to crowds, but CA still had space.  Get there early!!!

I'll be at WDW Dec 13 - 20 at SSR.  First solo trip and am very excited!!!

Jill


----------



## twinklebug

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Is everyone here really single? some seem to not be



There are too many definitions of single... 

There's the traditional definition: No kids, no 'connections'.

There's the single as in 'no children' (folk out there still mistakenly perceive Disney to be all about entertaining the kids)

Some folk here are no longer single in the traditional sense, but they've made friends here and still 'belong'

And finally, I have to add that a couple of the nicest 'singles' I know of are actually married to each other, dearly in love, but when it comes to entertainment, each goes their own way. He heads off to his boat, she tours the country  I still think of them as single.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

See when I think single it means not attached to anyone and ready to mingle so from now on I will state single and ready to mingle btw any ladies who that can feel free to contact me .


----------



## wonderlanne

lovemickeyshouse said:


> See when I think single it means not attached to anyone and ready to mingle so from now on I will state single and ready to mingle btw any ladies who that can feel free to contact me .



that's what i think of too when i think "single".  married but traveling alone i consider "solo".


----------



## americangeiko

Cynthia - 24, College Student in New Orleans, LA, No Attachments (LOL), CP Alumni


----------



## cheshirekitty

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Hi everyone--i posted a few months ago and then just lurked...the other day i posted my picture so i wanted to start posting over here..
> My name is Jen. Ill be 24 in October.I live in NJ and am a teacher. of course, i love disney and im addicted to cruising



Hi Jen!!  Where in NJ are you?  I'm in Bergen County.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

americangeiko said:


> Cynthia - 24, College Student in New Orleans, LA, No Attachments (LOL), CP Alumni



Welcome to the family here at the DisBoards


----------



## Blueeyes101817

cheshirekitty said:


> Hi Jen!!  Where in NJ are you?  I'm in Bergen County.



hi! im in burlington county


----------



## americangeiko

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Welcome to the family here at the DisBoards



Thanks.


----------



## BarbieGal457

Zoiebear said:


> Stacie
> 34 - single, 3 dogs, I live in Northern CA 20 minutes south of San Francisco. I work on the administrative side of law enforcement




Hi Stacie!

I'm Natalie. I'm a 20-year-old Sports Management student who works at a law firm from Philadelphia!


----------



## ANTSS2001

BarbieGal457 said:


> Hi Stacie!
> 
> I'm Natalie. I'm a 20-year-old Sports Management student who works at a law firm from Philadelphia!




 neighbor!!!


----------



## cheshirekitty

Blueeyes101817 said:


> hi! im in burlington county



Oh, that's far. haha  Do you ever make your way to NYC?


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

sounds like a Nyc meet in the near future?


----------



## CinRell

I'm due to check out NYC again sometime soon... hmmm...

If things go my way I may be back this Sept in fact.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

cheshirekitty said:


> Oh, that's far. haha  Do you ever make your way to NYC?



once in awhile--havent been since january though


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Single 45 yo male from NJ.  Never married, no kids, pets, or driver license.  Love reading, listening to music, eating out, Disney, computing.  A Christian who sings bass in church choir.

Jim


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

We are planning a Northeast singles meet in Atlantic City checkout that thread ladies


----------



## bound2travel

Hi everyone, I'm new to the board and this is my first post. I'm 41 and I'm a "born and raised" 3rd generation Floridian except for the 7 years spent in exile teaching in TN (1993 - 2000).


----------



## tolemommy

Hi !!
I am a 45 year old, SWF, 2 sons both in college. 

As a CA native transplanted to WA, I've been going to the parks w/my family since the good ole E-ticket days. I would love to meet a fellow Disney fan/dork interested in getting to know me and be friends, and proceeding from there. Someone who gets excited every time they start planning their next trip to DL or WDW, dreams of becoming a DVC member.


----------



## ahoff

Well, you came to the right place to find people that get excitable about Disney!


----------



## mousefit

28/m San Diego.  Disneyland is my playground


----------



## renderman7

hey all 23 m here from australia.. looking forward to meeting as many people as i can in december when i am at disneyland.. 1st- 17th


----------



## ANTSS2001

mousefit said:


> 28/m San Diego.  Disneyland is my playground





Ohhhhhh  those were the days..... Used to live at magnolia street off rt 5 hmm yeah I think that was our address then...  




renderman7 said:


> hey all 23 m here from australia.. looking forward to meeting as many people as i can in december when i am at disneyland.. 1st- 17th



awesome !!!    bummer youre going to DL... therers alotr going In Dec to the World during that time at the singles boards.... maybe next time !!!


----------



## Davey Jones II

Role call, now that was a great idea. OK, I'll jump in.
I'm Sylvain, french-canadian man from Montreal, 42. I'm planning a solo trip to WDW in mid-November. 
By the way, a bit of personal trivia: my first ever Disney trip was to Disneyland in 1969, when I was four! I recently found pics from that trip


----------



## Jenroc

Welcome to our boards !!!


----------



## Sha

Davey Jones II said:


> Role call, now that was a great idea. OK, I'll jump in.
> I'm Sylvain, french-canadian man from Montreal, 42. I'm planning a solo trip to WDW in mid-November.
> By the way, a bit of personal trivia: my first ever Disney trip was to Disneyland in 1969, when I was four! I recently found pics from that trip



Welcome to the thread Sylvain!


----------



## nurse.darcy

lovemickeyshouse said:


> See when I think single it means not attached to anyone and ready to mingle so from now on I will state single and ready to mingle btw any ladies who that can feel free to contact me .



I gotta agree.  .single means not attached to ANYONE.  Unless that anyone happens to be your child. . .just be up front. . .if you are dating, say so. . .if it is casual. . .say so. . .that's all. . .


----------



## cheshirekitty

nurse.darcy said:


> I gotta agree.  .single means not attached to ANYONE.  Unless that anyone happens to be your child. . .just be up front. . .if you are dating, say so. . .if it is casual. . .say so. . .that's all. . .



Yeah, but just because you are single and talking to someone of the opposite sex doesn't mean that you are interested in dating them or.  What if you are single...I hate labels by the way...and choose to be single and want to be single.


----------



## Sha

cheshirekitty said:


> Yeah, but just because you are single and talking to someone of the opposite sex doesn't mean that you are interested in dating them or.  What if you are single...I hate labels by the way...and choose to be single and want to be single.



 think you are onto something there!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

cheshirekitty said:


> Yeah, but just because you are single and talking to someone of the opposite sex doesn't mean that you are interested in dating them or.  What if you are single...I hate labels by the way...and choose to be single and want to be single.



Your just hard to get


----------



## cheshirekitty

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Your just hard to get



What's there to be gotten? People can't be possessions.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

you won't accept me as a friend on myspace thats why your hard to get


----------



## MATTERHORN

mousefit said:


> 28/m San Diego.  Disneyland is my playground





renderman7 said:


> hey all 23 m here from australia.. looking forward to meeting as many people as i can in december when i am at disneyland.. 1st- 17th



Welcome to the boards!!! I am also a Disneylander (we are few and far between on here!) and it's the best!!

Andrea


----------



## Alice1386

Hey Everyone!
I am Kelly, 22f from Georgia. One dog...she is my baby. A shout out to all other Stage Managers! I work part-time for a new company here in Georgia. I love to Direct though (I am planning on starting up my own company in January...fingers crossed!). Hopefully I will be a teacher soon (I am currently jumping through all the county hoops) as well. Random fact...I am obsessed with the tv show MASH and listen to my Disney Theme Park CD Mix at least once a day...


----------



## stitch1986

Hello everyone.
    My name is Christine I am 22 F I live in Phoenix, AZ My second home is Disneyworld  I have 3 dogs and a rabbit and they are my babies  I work at a doctors office as a medeical assistant and wanting to go back to school soon for my physical therapist degree.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Davey Jones II said:


> Role call, now that was a great idea. OK, I'll jump in.
> I'm Sylvain, french-canadian man from Montreal, 42. I'm planning a solo trip to WDW in mid-November.
> By the way, a bit of personal trivia: my first ever Disney trip was to Disneyland in 1969, when I was four! I recently found pics from that trip



you should do it in December!!!! 



stitch1986 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My name is Christine I am 22 F I live in Phoenix, AZ My second home is Disneyworld  I have 3 dogs and a rabbit and they are my babies  I work at a doctors office as a medeical assistant and wanting to go back to school soon for my physical therapist degree.





Alice1386 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I am Kelly, 22f from Georgia. One dog...she is my baby. A shout out to all other Stage Managers! I work part-time for a new company here in Georgia. I love to Direct though (I am planning on starting up my own company in January...fingers crossed!). Hopefully I will be a teacher soon (I am currently jumping through all the county hoops) as well. Random fact...I am obsessed with the tv show MASH and listen to my Disney Theme Park CD Mix at least once a day...


----------



## imsoscared

so ive been lurking around for a while and figured i should start posting.

29/m in atlanta, ga. and even tho i like taking friends down to wdw who have never been, i'd just much rather go by myself now some reason. guess its the whole i do whatever i wanna do, when i want to do it thing now. 

headed out for another 5 night solo trip in a few days and even my co workers have been hating hearing me talk about my trip constantly for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## magicmouse2

Magicmouse2. 35. Mom of 3. two girls ages 10,12,  one boy aged 18, 2 cats.


----------



## butterfly18237

27/f/ PA, Single mom of a 5 year old boy. 

I love disney. And want someone who does too.


----------



## ANTSS2001

magicmouse2 said:


> Magicmouse2. 35. Mom of 3. two girls ages 10,12,  one boy aged 18, 2 cats.



 


butterfly18237 said:


> 27/f/ PA, Single mom of a 5 year old boy.
> 
> I love disney. And want someone who does too.




Hello neighbor


----------



## Chickkypoo

28/f, Kitchener, Ontario.

I love Disney, and it is my dream to eventually make it to all of the parks. I've done WDW, Disneyland and Disneyland Paris this past year. I also just recently bought a DVC membership at the VWL. I won't be making it to my "Home" resort this year, but will be visiting OKW in November.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

28/f/NJ

hi everyone!!  looking for anyone fun to talk to and umm...liking Disney is a plus...haha!


----------



## courtnonie

Hi All!
I am 29 and have been living in the DFW area for the past 6 months.  Originally I am from Syracuse NY and moved to Texas for my job in the hospitality industry.  No kids and no pets.... yet.  Thinking of getting a dog soon!


----------



## disneykip

Welcome all the newbies!!!  

Enjoy!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Hello. 25/M. I love Disney. I'm pretty shy and don't talk much around people I don't know, but when I'm at Disney I just feel free, and feel myself.  It's like a weight is lifted off my shoulders and I can just relax and enjoy life.  Honestly, Disney feels more like home to me than my 'real home'.


----------



## Jenroc

Good Monday morning (??) to everyone !!
 Welcome to all the newbies !!


----------



## Sha

welcome Newbies! 

Dont we have someone else from Kitchener????


----------



## Jenroc

Connorsmom is from Kitchner and I am 45 minutes west of there !!


----------



## dismem98

courtnonie said:


> Hi All!
> I am 29 and have been living in the DFW area for the past 6 months.  Originally I am from Syracuse NY and moved to Texas for my job in the hospitality industry.  No kids and no pets.... yet.  Thinking of getting a dog soon!




Hi Courtney,

Welcome to the boards and to TEXAS.   

You'll find both a lot of fun.  I'm not from TX either 
but have gotten used to it.  Where in DFW are you??

Patty


----------



## Chickkypoo

It's nice to see others so close by.   I just recently moved back to Ontario after a 6 year stint in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Connorsmom is from Kitchner and I am 45 minutes west of there !!



Knew there was someone  and have you been there to see her??????


----------



## Andrew015

Hey gang, 

My name is Andrew, and I'm 24, single from Ohio.  

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Joyful!

Hello all, 
I am 28/F/single.  Just moved from NYC to Orlando last week.....am mad about Disney and Scuba.

Oh, am getting an annual pass soon....I work a different schedule than most, could be at WDW pretty much everyday.  Would love to meet you all!


----------



## Tink's Tormentor

Joyful! said:


> Hello all,
> I am 28/F/single. Just moved from NYC to Orlando last week.....am mad about Disney and Scuba.
> 
> Oh, am getting an annual pass soon....I work a different schedule than most, could be at WDW pretty much everyday. Would love to meet you all!


 
Hey Joyful, where about in orlando did youn relocate?? I have friends in the area, out in Kissimmee of 192... I swear they are 5 minutes from Disney World property.. I will be there in October to visit them and the mouse....


----------



## Joyful!

Tink's Tormentor said:


> Hey Joyful, where about in orlando did youn relocate?? I have friends in the area, out in Kissimmee of 192... I swear they are 5 minutes from Disney World property.. I will be there in October to visit them and the mouse....



Hello Tink's Tormentor.  I wish I could live that close to Mickey....but I am in downtown Orlando...have fun!


----------



## rebecca06261

Alice1386 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I am Kelly, 22f from Georgia. One dog...she is my baby. A shout out to all other Stage Managers! I work part-time for a new company here in Georgia. I love to Direct though (I am planning on starting up my own company in January...fingers crossed!). Hopefully I will be a teacher soon (I am currently jumping through all the county hoops) as well. Random fact...I am obsessed with the tv show MASH and listen to my Disney Theme Park CD Mix at least once a day...



Hi neighbor!   



stitch1986 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My name is Christine I am 22 F I live in Phoenix, AZ My second home is Disneyworld  I have 3 dogs and a rabbit and they are my babies  I work at a doctors office as a medeical assistant and wanting to go back to school soon for my physical therapist degree.



Hi Christine! Welcome to the DISboards!  



imsoscared said:


> so ive been lurking around for a while and figured i should start posting.
> 
> 29/m in atlanta, ga. and even tho i like taking friends down to wdw who have never been, i'd just much rather go by myself now some reason. guess its the whole i do whatever i wanna do, when i want to do it thing now.
> 
> headed out for another 5 night solo trip in a few days and even my co workers have been hating hearing me talk about my trip constantly for the past 2 weeks.



We can all relate to driving coworkers nutty! You'll fit in nicely here   Btw, Hiya neighbor!   



magicmouse2 said:


> Magicmouse2. 35. Mom of 3. two girls ages 10,12,  one boy aged 18, 2 cats.





butterfly18237 said:


> 27/f/ PA, Single mom of a 5 year old boy.
> 
> I love disney. And want someone who does too.





Chickkypoo said:


> 28/f, Kitchener, Ontario.
> 
> I love Disney, and it is my dream to eventually make it to all of the parks. I've done WDW, Disneyland and Disneyland Paris this past year. I also just recently bought a DVC membership at the VWL. I won't be making it to my "Home" resort this year, but will be visiting OKW in November.





disneygirlinnj said:


> 28/f/NJ
> 
> hi everyone!!  looking for anyone fun to talk to and umm...liking Disney is a plus...haha!





courtnonie said:


> Hi All!
> I am 29 and have been living in the DFW area for the past 6 months.  Originally I am from Syracuse NY and moved to Texas for my job in the hospitality industry.  No kids and no pets.... yet.  Thinking of getting a dog soon!





JeffGoldblum said:


> Hello. 25/M. I love Disney. I'm pretty shy and don't talk much around people I don't know, but when I'm at Disney I just feel free, and feel myself.  It's like a weight is lifted off my shoulders and I can just relax and enjoy life.  Honestly, Disney feels more like home to me than my 'real home'.





Andrew015 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> My name is Andrew, and I'm 24, single from Ohio.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!



Sorry to everyone else! I was going to reply to each of you but decided it would be easier just to say "HI!"  

Also, if any of you are interested, we are planning a big fat WDW single's trip next October- check out the thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

Just post at the end that you are interested and Tinkerbell or Jenrock will hook you up with the information!


----------



## courtnonie

dismem98 said:


> Hi Courtney,
> 
> Welcome to the boards and to TEXAS.
> 
> You'll find both a lot of fun.  I'm not from TX either
> but have gotten used to it.  Where in DFW are you??
> 
> Patty



Hi Patty!
I live in Euless.  When does it start to cool off??  I'm so not used to 90 degrees the end of September!  Though I am looking forward to bragging about the weather here to my family in say.... January!


----------



## Jenroc

Wow Rebecca - I think you covered it all - Thanks !!!

Happy Tuesday morning !!


----------



## dismem98

courtnonie said:


> Hi Patty!
> I live in Euless.  When does it start to cool off??  I'm so not used to 90 degrees the end of September!  Though I am looking forward to bragging about the weather here to my family in say.... January!





We start to get into that 60 one day and 90 the next pretty shortly.  Love the warm so I like it.  It does get pretty cold here especially from the end of Jan to beginning of Mar.  Nothing like up north though.  

You're about 30 mins sw of me.  I'm north in Plano.

Patty


----------



## Villainess

Hi!  I'm Danielle, 28yrs. old, divorced, mom to DD, 2, and DS, 11 mos from NJ.  I have my own business and absolutely love Disney!  Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## cheshirekitty

Villainess said:


> Hi!  I'm Danielle, 28yrs. old, divorced, mom to DD, 2, and DS, 11 mos from NJ.  I have my own business and absolutely love Disney!  Looking forward to meeting you all!



Yay, someone else from NJ!!  Welcome!!

And welcome to everyone else!!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Hi I am a 32 Yo male from Philadelphia Pa and interested in meeting single ladies who love Disney as much as I do so feel free to contact me .


----------



## CinRell

I haven't posted on these threads for a while so.. since there's a bunch of new posters... and I'm basically re-new ... 

I'm Cindy... 32.. will be 33 in a month.  Completely single and unattached.. cleveland, Ohio. Never married, no kids... but a niece and nephew I adore...

No pets but VP of a dog rescue so hoping to find a prince who loves kids, animals, AND disney. 

Tall order, no?

Oh.. and if he lives in Ohio that's a big huge bonus


----------



## Villainess

cheshirekitty said:


> Yay, someone else from NJ!!  Welcome!!
> 
> And welcome to everyone else!!




Hi Mandy!  Where abouts in NJ are you?  I'm in Monmouth Cty.


----------



## momsoftwins

hi all
33yr old female..seperated and almost divorced mom of u guessed it twins girls.  live in ohio between columbus and dayton.  in love with disney and postin here to meet friends that love distoo.


----------



## cheshirekitty

Villainess said:


> Hi Mandy!  Where abouts in NJ are you?  I'm in Monmouth Cty.



I'm in Bergen County...there are a few others here who are near me as well.


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> welcome Newbies!
> 
> Dont we have someone else from Kitchener????



Yep, that'd be me!!!



Chickkypoo said:


> 28/f, Kitchener, Ontario.
> 
> I love Disney, and it is my dream to eventually make it to all of the parks. I've done WDW, Disneyland and Disneyland Paris this past year. I also just recently bought a DVC membership at the VWL. I won't be making it to my "Home" resort this year, but will be visiting OKW in November.



Howdy neighbour!


----------



## Jazmine8

Zoiebear said:


> I read the 325+ pages, well not all of them about singles. There was a lot of inapplicable to me, chatter, so I was wondering can people do a roll call? Let's introduce or re-introduce ourselves.
> 
> Stacie
> 34 - single, 3 dogs, I live in Northern CA 20 minutes south of San Francisco. I work on the administrative side of law enforcement



Hi everyone  chimming in........Kim S/F, soon to be 30 yrs old (sagitarrius) born in DC and raised within the surrounding metropolitain area. No kids, pets, or drama. Looking for that special guy to love me and shares my love for everything Disney.


----------



## Johnfish

I am John. 49 M divorced with a 19 year old son still at home. I live in Midlothian Va just west of Richmond.

I too am still searching for that person to share my love of Disney as well as the rest of my life with.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I have been lurking for a bit, now I will let you know I am here.
Divorced mom of 2
35 YO professional
Love to travel, especially cruises and Disney!!


----------



## MRDUCKIE07

Hi all, divorced 37 year old mom from Kentucky.  I have a beautiful 3 year old daughter named Chloe.  Looking to meet new friends on here.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello MRDUCKIE...


----------



## Ilivetogo

Hello all!!  (Almost ) divorced, very upbeat, dog loving, Disney loving mom (46) of 2 (DD14 and DS8) from suburbs of Philadelphia.  We're heading to WDW this Christmas week!!    HEY!  Early in this thread, people posted pictures of themselves.  Why doesn't anybody do that any more?  (I'm actually working on it myself ... still learning ... I will as soon as I "get it".)


----------



## crystalcml

Hey all,

My name is Crystal 26/F single from Bloomington, Minnesota. I work full time and go to school part time so I am pretty busy. No kiddos for me.


----------



## Blondie_K22

Hey there!  I'm Kayla, soon to be 23 from East TN.  I have a wonderful 15 month old son, work full time, and go to school part time.  Never been married, but open to the possibilities if true love does exist.  Disney is a happy place for me with wonderful memories that I'd like to share with not necessarily Prince Charming, but Mr. Right For Me.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'm a 45/M from New Jersey who loves Disney.  I have never been married and have no kids, but that hasn't been from lack of trying until recently.  I last went to Disney in December, 2007, but that year I overdid the credit card spending and will not go again until I pay off my debt.  I expect that to be next year or the year after, meaning that except for my little trip to the Pocono Mountains in Pennsylvania in mid-May of this year, I have stayed and will stay home.

I'm no longer looking for a Disney Princess, having discovered that the ham-handed way I've searched in the past has failed rather spectacularly.  I've found that not only am I much better at being Mr. Left than at Mr. Right, I am for now happier being single.

Jim


----------



## luvthemouse71

Single, 37 yrs old female, RN. Love Disney..Had a profile on Dismates but that went nowhere...





Here's a pic, but it's small.


----------



## Jazmine8

I haven't done a count but is it fair to say that the single women out number the single men here? 
Here's my pic btw


----------



## Andrew015

I think so... and I like the odds


----------



## captaindavidhook

Jazmine8 said:


> I haven't done a count but is it fair to say that the single women out number the single men here?
> Here's my pic btw



there are plenty of single men on here...your probe just not looking in the right places


----------



## Moonie

Heya everyone!  25/F, and looking to meet/chat with Dis-minded people, esp you menfolk...which this seems to be a good place for doing, lol .  I grew up in FL (and sort of at the World), but live a bit farther north these days, so I don't get to hit up the parks nearly as often as I'd like (why don't people pay me to live at Disney? ), but I get down when I can  

Ran the marathon for the first time back in January which was a dream come true, and I'm headed back down for another Mickey medal this coming January (done a couple of the other WDW races too, and had a BLAST).  In the meantime, I just keep dreaming about what the next visit might hold in store... 

Feel free to PM!
-Moonie


----------



## Jazmine8

Andrew015 said:


> I think so... and I like the odds


----------



## Jazmine8

captaindavidhook said:


> there are plenty of single men on here...your probe just not looking in the right places



You're probably right I'm not on as much as I use to be and my job takes up a lot of my time that when I get home I don't want to see a computer. And sometimes when I do get online at home time passes by so fast it could be 1am by the time I get off from looking stuff up or shopping. I am overworking my eyes I just know it. Chats go so fast I can't keep up


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> I haven't done a count but is it fair to say that the single women out number the single men here?
> Here's my pic btw



 Hi Jaz...glad to see you are back....it's ashamed you can't make the DisMeet tomorrow in Baltimore....maybe next time.


----------



## LindaR

I'm jumping back in.........

Female, 46, divorced, two dogs, crazy sense of humor, looking for a change


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Jaz...glad to see you are back....it's ashamed you can't make the DisMeet tomorrow in Baltimore....maybe next time.



Have lots of fun in B-more tomorrow and maybe I can make the next one for sure Teresa


----------



## Wildman113

Hey everyone!

25/m/alabama... love Disney... keeping up with Disney and Pixar news... big fan of The Office... loves music (plays piano too)  

Hope to make some new friends...

---
Kyle


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

Hi board.  Brand new to disboards.

25/m/midwest


----------



## Jazmine8

MickeyandFriends83 said:


> Hi board.  Brand new to disboards.
> 
> 25/m/midwest





Wildman113 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 25/m/alabama... love Disney... keeping up with Disney and Pixar news... big fan of The Office... loves music (plays piano too)
> 
> Hope to make some new friends...
> 
> ---
> Kyle



Welcome guys you'll meet a lot of good disney loving ppl here!


----------



## Jazmine8

bumping for anyone else to join in


----------



## PaulaSB12

I am single never married 38 year old, brought a house with my mother, also like going to disney solo which is considered even weirder.  I work in a factory making cereals in Northamptonshire and am planning a solo trip to WDW next September staying at the Beach Club and am just arranging a trip to Moscow to see the Bolshoi Ballet peform the Nutcracker on 29th December!!!!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

PaulaSB12 said:


> I am single never married 38 year old, brought a house with my mother, also like going to disney solo which is considered even weirder.  I work in a factory making cereals in Northamptonshire and am planning a solo trip to WDW next September staying at the Beach Club and am just arranging a trip to Moscow to see the Bolshoi Ballet peform the Nutcracker on 29th December!!!!!!!!



Welcome Paula, I am a ballet afficionado myself.  Say the Nevada State Ballet do Giselle earlier this week.  They were absolutely awesome (and I am picky).  Have fun in Moscow.  The last time I was there was just after the Berlin Wall came down.  It was an exciting time to be there.


----------



## disneylove69

Female, 39, live outside of Sacramento, and Disney in the blood.


----------



## judykay53

Hi ya'll! I'm Judy, 55, from Northeast Arkansas. I am the mother of one caughter and 3 grandsons.  I live with my daughter and her family. She surpirsed everyone  a while back (including my son in law) that she wants a DIVORFCE  so I am making an unexpected trip to WDW to get away from all the drama. This will be my first solo trip. Also, I have never flown solo and to top it off, I am legally blind (histoplasmosis).  I am going for Super Soap Weekend. So, if you hear on the news about this blind lady that lands in CA instead of FL, that's me.


----------



## Vickibean

This 34-year old single mother of 2 is back on the Milwaukee-area market after completing unsuccessful rebound relationship.  Phew, glad that one's out of the way!!! 

Is my prince charming out there somewhere in this rapidly freezing tundra?


----------



## bwaite01

I am 
Brock, 25 and single


----------



## Disneylovinfatso

Hello everyone.  

I'm Derek, M/28/NJ.  I'm a special education teacher in an elementary school.  I'm the only one out of my immediate family who has the Disney bug, so I've taken a bunch of solo trips.  I'll be at the BoardWalk Villas Nov. 5-7.

Anyone else going to be down there around that time?


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

I'm Kelly, 22 and single!  I'm originally from outside of Boston, but I'm down in Disney working for a few months until I figure out what I want to do with my life (I just graduated from college)
Hi!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I'm Kelly, 22 and single!  I'm originally from outside of Boston, but I'm down in Disney working for a few months until I figure out what I want to do with my life (I just graduated from college)
> Hi!





and great that you are at WDW working....


----------



## Ilivetogo

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I'm Kelly, 22 and single!  I'm originally from outside of Boston, but I'm down in Disney working for a few months until I figure out what I want to do with my life (I just graduated from college)
> Hi!




Welcome!!!
Ooooo!  That's neat.   Tell us what you do there?  Do you like it?


----------



## bwaite01

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I'm Kelly, 22 and single!  I'm originally from outside of Boston, but I'm down in Disney working for a few months until I figure out what I want to do with my life (I just graduated from college)
> Hi!


Congrats, Kelly! What was your Major? Wish you well in figuring out what you want to do.


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Hi, I haven't really posted in a while but I remember some of you from about a year ago. I'm Wendy, 48, divorced,  mom to a 10 yo dd who loves Disney as much as I do. I recently moved back home to Texas after 5 years in Minnesota. I am currently finishing up my degree this semester and I will graduate in May. Then after the first of the year, heigh ho, heigh ho, it's off to work I go.


----------



## Sha

DisneyDivaMom said:


> Hi, I haven't really posted in a while but I remember some of you from about a year ago. I'm Wendy, 48, divorced,  mom to a 10 yo dd who loves Disney as much as I do. I recently moved back home to Texas after 5 years in Minnesota. I am currently finishing up my degree this semester and I will graduate in May. Then after the first of the year, heigh ho, heigh ho, it's off to work I go.



Welcome back Wendy. Congrats on back to school. Am sure you will do well


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Sha said:


> Welcome back Wendy. Congrats on back to school. Am sure you will do well



Thanks, Sha! I hope I can keep up with the boards this time. Sometimes the threads go so fast. I missed the demise of Dismates where I couldn't keep up either. What happened with that site?


----------



## Ilivetogo

DisneyDivaMom said:


> Thanks, Sha! I hope I can keep up with the boards this time. Sometimes the threads go so fast. I missed the demise of Dismates where I couldn't keep up either. What happened with that site?





There's a talented set of people on this thread who are actually starting up a new site for Disney dating.  Read up on this and follow the progress!!! I am!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1991340


----------



## Plutos.Girl

Abigail, aged 29. Live just outside Coventry, UK. Single- never married/no children. Work as a registered nurse in the intensive care unit at a busy local hospital. Just got back yesterday from a couple of weeks at Caribbean Beach Resort to celebrate my mothers 60th birthday. Love Disney and all about it, seriously considering a solo trip


----------



## Ragnrok23

Wow, looks like I missed introducing myself on a thread 

30 year old male from Mass here.  Recently separated, no kids


----------



## Frank_Bullitt

new to the boards, 30 year old MBA graduate, sales manager (a suit) for a large software development firm in KS, single, although I think it fair to say that me heart belongs to another, she has a personality that defies her small stature, high-maintenance, demands all your attention, and has control issues, and her pic is my avatar, her name is Portia....okey so that was corny   
but all seriousness set aside I am a big Disney fan and am going to WDW solo Jan 25 to Feb 1 for the first time in a long time and looking forward to it.


----------



## PirateMel

Frank_Bullitt said:


> new to the boards, 30 year old MBA graduate, sales manager (a suit) for a large software development firm in KS, single, although I think it fair to say that me heart belongs to another, she has a personality that defies her small stature, high-maintenance, demands all your attention, and has control issues, and her pic is my avatar, her name is Portia....okey so that was corny
> but all seriousness set aside I am a big Disney fan and am going to WDW solo Jan 25 to Feb 1 for the first time in a long time and looking forward to it.



Welcome fellow MBA'r 

LOVE the Avitar.  Going solo is awesome, and meeting new DIS friends has been the best experiences for me this year.
Looking forward to more fun in 2009 - that bad AP 

Melanie


----------



## Sewfun

My name is Tammy, 45, divorced mom to 4 kids.  I work as an admin assistant at Best Buy while I go to school for my bachelors in computer forensics.  Wonder if Mickey needs a CF expert???  I live in the Twin Cities area and want to move to FL when I am done with school, providing I can find a job!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Sewfun said:


> My name is Tammy, 45, divorced mom to 4 kids.  I work as an admin assistant at Best Buy while I go to school for my bachelors in computer forensics.  Wonder if Mickey needs a CF expert???  I live in the Twin Cities area and want to move to FL when I am done with school, providing I can find a job!



Me too!!  I'm really planning a move down there.  Even though you may have it, here's the site for the Disney jobs.  I check it frequently myself!   

Good luck.  

https://disney.recruitmax.com//main...PortalID=d806a3ad-06f5-4622-b614-74475b752e8e


----------



## PirateMel

Ilivetogo said:


> Me too!!  I'm really planning a move down there.  Even though you may have it, here's the site for the Disney jobs.  I check it frequently myself!
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> https://disney.recruitmax.com//main...PortalID=d806a3ad-06f5-4622-b614-74475b752e8e



That was bad - thank you!


----------



## Ilivetogo

PirateMel said:


> That was bad - thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## Sewfun

Ilivetogo said:


> Me too!!  I'm really planning a move down there.  Even though you may have it, here's the site for the Disney jobs.  I check it frequently myself!
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> I check it all the time.  My grandmother was Walt Disney's secretary in the 50's and I so want to work for Disney too.


----------



## MO Nurse

Frank_Bullitt said:


> new to the boards, 30 year old MBA graduate, sales manager (a suit) for a large software development firm in KS, single, although I think it fair to say that me heart belongs to another, she has a personality that defies her small stature, high-maintenance, demands all your attention, and has control issues, and her pic is my avatar, her name is Portia....okey so that was corny
> but all seriousness set aside I am a big Disney fan and am going to WDW solo Jan 25 to Feb 1 for the first time in a long time and looking forward to it.



Hey neighbor. Another person in the midwest.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Sewfun said:


> I check it all the time.  My grandmother was Walt Disney's secretary in the 50's and I so want to work for Disney too.




Wow!  That's incredible.  I'm crossing my fingers.  I'm looking to move down in a couple of years.  Not soon enough in my book though!


----------



## Sewfun

MO Nurse said:


> Hey neighbor. Another person in the midwest.



Howdy, neighbor!  It is so cold here in MN right now...another reason to move to FL!

Tammy in MN -- 198 days until our trip to the World, and it can't come a day too soon


----------



## Sewfun

Ilivetogo said:


> Wow!  That's incredible.  I'm crossing my fingers.  I'm looking to move down in a couple of years.  Not soon enough in my book though!




Same here, Kris. I finish school hopefully in Dec 2010 and I hope tTo move by then, if not sooner.  I used to live in Lake Wales, FL and that was not too far from my favorite Mouse.    I always threaten to run away and become a jungle cruise skipper when I am really stressed out.  
Tammy in MN


----------



## Ilivetogo

Sewfun said:


> Same here, Kris. I finish school hopefully in Dec 2010 and I hope tTo move by then, if not sooner.  I used to live in Lake Wales, FL and that was not too far from my favorite Mouse.    I always threaten to run away and become a jungle cruise skipper when I am really stressed out.
> Tammy in MN



Tammy - I grew up in Venice (south of Sarasota) ... but I've never heard of Lake Wales.  Where is that?  I"m with you ... I just want to be "in" the magic.  It's been "in" me since the first time I went in 1974.  I can't get there soon enough!!


----------



## ahoff

Sewfun said:


> It is so cold here in MN right now...



Funny you mentioned that, I had a visit at work yesterday from a salesman that works for a MN company, Colder Products.  They make couplings and quick disconnects for fluid transmission.  Anyway, he made a comment about me being in shorts (yes, I wear shorts to work) and then said how the name of the company had something to do with the weather.

So, how cold is it?


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

It is so cold here in MN right now...another reason to move to FL!

Hi, I recently moved from the NE Minneapolis suburbs to Texas in June. I didn't like the cold and the snow. It is now Nov and I keep thinking about unearthing the snowgear. I am actually missing the cooler weather about now.


----------



## Sewfun

DisneyDivaMom said:


> It is so cold here in MN right now...another reason to move to FL!
> 
> Hi, I recently moved from the NE Minneapolis suburbs to Texas in June. I didn't like the cold and the snow. It is now Nov and I keep thinking about unearthing the snowgear. I am actually missing the cooler weather about now.




I grew up in Las Vegas and anything under 70 is freezing to me.  I miss the desert and heat all year round. It doesn't get hot enough for me here in MN.


----------



## Sewfun

ahoff said:


> Funny you mentioned that, I had a visit at work yesterday from a salesman that works for a MN company, Colder Products.  They make couplings and quick disconnects for fluid transmission.  Anyway, he made a comment about me being in shorts (yes, I wear shorts to work) and then said how the name of the company had something to do with the weather.
> 
> So, how cold is it?



When it hits 30 in the middle of winter, people are wearing short sleeves.    Yesterday we were around 20 something, right now at 31 and woke up to an inch of snow on the ground.  We had a low of 12 of the other night.  Way too early in the year for this.


----------



## ToddRN

Hey Tammy and Wendy... just wanted to say a hey to you MN girls.  I grew up in Mankato!   I also have a brother who lives in Maple Grove.  I miss the lakes sooooo much... the cold, not so much   Not to much for lakes in NE.  So you girls have a great day, ya sure, ya betcha... doncha know?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sewfun said:


> I grew up in Las Vegas and anything under 70 is freezing to me.  I miss the desert and heat all year round. It doesn't get hot enough for me here in MN.



You can have your Vegas Heat. . .I miss my west coast Beaches. . .lol


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

ToddRN said:


> Hey Tammy and Wendy... just wanted to say a hey to you MN girls.  I grew up in Mankato!   I also have a brother who lives in Maple Grove.  I miss the lakes sooooo much... the cold, not so much   Not to much for lakes in NE.  So you girls have a great day, ya sure, ya betcha... doncha know?




Awwww.... you made me laugh. Thank you for that as it has not been the best Monday here. It just got better now that I finally smiled


----------



## kgle

Something I can (hopefully!) join in on 

I am pretty new to the boards...but I am Kara, 25, and a single momma from Indiana. Planning our first trip to Disney in May. I have a great 2 1/2 year old little boy named Rylan 

I see some people are considering a move! I just said the other day that I would love to move to the Orlando area. I am in school right now and hope to get into the nursing program...so it would be nice to see what's available. I have family in Land O' Lakes so it would be even better to be near them as well


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

There are so many of us that are wanting to move, we should all just invest in a whole new condo complex...


----------



## Sha

kgle said:


> Something I can (hopefully!) join in on
> 
> I am pretty new to the boards...but I am Kara, 25, and a single momma from Indiana. Planning our first trip to Disney in May. I have a great 2 1/2 year old little boy named Rylan
> 
> I see some people are considering a move! I just said the other day that I would love to move to the Orlando area. I am in school right now and hope to get into the nursing program...so it would be nice to see what's available. I have family in Land O' Lakes so it would be even better to be near them as well



Good luck on the the nursing program. I graduated in May from doing the same, well, upping my level of nursing and it was hard, especially the last semester. Am looking into my next round of classes for prerequisites for my BSN or the certificate program in an area I love.


----------



## Ilivetogo

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> There are so many of us that are wanting to move, we should all just invest in a whole new condo complex...



I'm game!  Just as long as it's a pet-friendly one.  I have a big dog!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ilivetogo said:


> I'm game!  Just as long as it's a pet-friendly one.  I have a big dog!!



I have a BIG dog too. She is a Mastif mix...big girl!!! So, pet friendly is a must!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Here's me with my big beastie.  






His name is Osu.  (It means bull in Japanese.)


----------



## PirateMel

Ilivetogo said:


> Here's me with my big beastie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Osu.  (It means bull in Japanese.)



Awww


----------



## kgle

Sha said:


> Good luck on the the nursing program. I graduated in May from doing the same, well, upping my level of nursing and it was hard, especially the last semester. Am looking into my next round of classes for prerequisites for my BSN or the certificate program in an area I love.



Thanks. Its pretty competitive at my school so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am really nervous but I know its my "calling".


----------



## ToddRN

Wendy- Nice to hear u had a good laugh... some of the Minnesota speak is just hilarious!!!  Check out the book, "How to Speak Minnesotan," for a few more laughs!!!


----------



## ToddRN

Wow... so many nurses here.  I'm gonna do a paper on the correlation between RN's and Disney-lovers for my masters thesis... or maybe create an evidence based practice... or order set...  Also, I have a dog- German shepherd/border collie mix, "Chocolate."  Best dog ever!


----------



## ttester9612

Kris....you have a beautiful dog...


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

ToddRN said:


> Wendy- Nice to hear u had a good laugh... some of the Minnesota speak is just hilarious!!!  Check out the book, "How to Speak Minnesotan," for a few more laughs!!![/QUOTE
> 
> LOL! I am originally from Texas and spent only 5 years in Minnesota. My dd began her school career there. Every single time I called her school, they instantly knew who I was just from the little bit of a Texas accent I have. During our time in MN, I managed to get my coworkers to say y'all and soda instead of you guys and pop.
> 
> Oh and today was a really good one. I was offered a job that I will start in January. I finish my degree this month so the timing is perfect. Hmmmmm......I wonder if I could squeeze in a quick trip to see Mickey in between those two events. I mean it has been two years and I know he misses Diva and I.


----------



## Ilivetogo

ttester9612 said:


> Kris....you have a beautiful dog...



Thanks.  He's a sweetie.  (Unless you're a squirrel or a vole ... then you're toast.)  He's a little sad.  We're driving to Ohio tomorrow morning for Thanksgiving - he will miss us.


----------



## jadeheart6

Add me to the list of nurses. Single RN male here who is working towards his Masters. Heading to WDW in two weeks!


----------



## Sha

jadeheart6 said:


> Add me to the list of nurses. Single RN male here who is working towards his Masters. Heading to WDW in two weeks!



Cool... maybe there is a correlation between Nurses and Disney   Good luck on the Masters!

am sure you are aware there are a lot going during part of your trip.


----------



## purplebubblez

I'm Lisa,34 and never been married but has 3 kids. I live in Tulsa,Oklahoma and I so wanna move out of state! Hoping to find my Prince Charming someday that LOVES animals,travel and of course is a big Disney fan as well.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello, and Welcome PB!!!


----------



## MissMet

Another Lisa here. I'm 23, live in NY, do not want to move & am not a Nurse...kinda feel out of place here, although I do have a dog & my mom is a nurse- does that count?


----------



## jadeheart6

MissMet said:


> Another Lisa here. I'm 23, live in NY, do not want to move & am not a Nurse...kinda feel out of place here, although I do have a dog & my mom is a nurse- does that count?



New York state has its charms although with Jan-Feb coming up I think I will try to avoid it! One thing I appreciate about Florida weather is that I don't have to shovel snow or deal with all the ice.

Nice to meet you Lisa.


----------



## MissMet

jadeheart6 said:


> New York state has its charms although with Jan-Feb coming up I think I will try to avoid it! One thing I appreciate about Florida weather is that I don't have to shovel snow or deal with all the ice.
> 
> Nice to meet you Lisa.



I love the snow- although I'm very spoiled & don't have to shovel it.  

I used to live in Fl as a child for a short time & hated not having seasons & I especially hated Christmas in Fl- it just felt wrong. I remember having my mom turn the a/c way up while we were decorating just to make it feel like home & my dad puting Christmas lights on the palm tree outside.  

Some people don't mind it, but I can't imagine growing up without the possibility of a snow day. I lived for those!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MissMet said:


> I love the snow- although I'm very spoiled & don't have to shovel it.
> 
> I used to live in Fl as a child for a short time & hated not having seasons & I especially hated Christmas in Fl- it just felt wrong. I remember having my mom turn the a/c way up while we were decorating just to make it feel like home & my dad puting Christmas lights on the palm tree outside.
> 
> Some people don't mind it, but I can't imagine growing up without the possibility of a snow day. I lived for those!



Welcome 

I agree about the snow- I love snow (but don't like shoveling and HATE how everyone forgets to drive in the snow for first snowfall of the year)


----------



## ToddRN

Ragnrok23 said:


> Welcome
> 
> I agree about the snow- I love snow (but don't like shoveling and HATE how everyone forgets to drive in the snow for first snowfall of the year)



I absolutely love snow as well, as long as I don't have to drive on the interstate...  I am flying out to Denver this weekend from Omaha for the Broncos game- it would be awesome with snow!  Hope I get back to WDW soon... maybe March or May after I pay DVC dues and initial payment in Jan...  


RN wondering why he ever thought about doing a Masters'  Everyone travel safe with upcoming trips!!


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Hey there, thought I would make myself known as well  
My name is Steve and I live in the PHX area. 
   Oh yeah, and I love everything Disney! Next trip to the World will be in Jan. 11th - 18th. I just got back from Disneyland on Tues. I have to say that Christmas is my favorite season at the parks. The evening fireworks is what starts the holiday season off for me. Plus, its the only time I get to have some snow for Christmas  .


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

ToddRN said:


> I absolutely love snow as well, as long as I don't have to drive on the interstate...  I am flying out to Denver this weekend from Omaha for the Broncos game- it would be awesome with snow!  Hope I get back to WDW soon... maybe March or May after I pay DVC dues and initial payment in Jan...
> 
> 
> RN wondering why he ever thought about doing a Masters'  Everyone travel safe with upcoming trips!!



GO BRONCOS! (I moved to AZ from CO, lived there for 19 years growing up)


----------



## TortugaDave

I am recently single and live in the Atlanta area.  Iam 37  and have a 6 year old son.  I am a military vet and in Law Enforcement for a living.  I have always loved disney and try to go once a year.  I really would love to find a girl that loves Disney and is not embarassed out talking about it.


----------



## BelleBway

Just joined the board... 37 from the home of the 2008 World Champion Phillies, never married, no kids, 1 precious kitty cat named Belle

I've done a lot of solo travel all over the world- with Disney destinations always among my favorites.  Other passions include ice skating and theatre. 

Next yr I am planning to do something different and take my nieces to WDW.  (they will be 8 and 12)  I am beyond excited at being able to share my Disney love with 2 little princesses who love Disney but who have never been to a Disney park.   

I'm very happy with my life as it is... but wouldn't mind meeting a Prince Charming... if one exists...


----------



## DisTeach

TortugaDave said:


> I am recently single and live in the Atlanta area.  Iam 37  and have a 6 year old son.  I am a military vet and in Law Enforcement for a living.  I have always loved disney and try to go once a year.  I really would love to find a girl that loves Disney and is not embarassed out talking about it.



Cute little boy!


----------



## DisTeach

I'm sure my info is floating around here somewhere, but I'll throw it out there again since I'm only an occasional passerby as opposed to a regular.  

My name is Kristen and I'm 25 (no kids and never been married).  I'm just looking to say, "Hello" to new people, chat, see how things go.  I'm a high school teacher and graduate student.  I love getting to work with teenages all day because I make them laugh, they make me laugh, and we get to talk about literature and writing all day.  How cool!


----------



## CinRell

DisTeach said:


> Cute little boy!



Cute big boy too


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'll chime in with my information as well.  I'm Jim, 45 years old, never married, no kids.  I live in New Jersey, 20 minutes across the Delaware River from the home of the 2008 World Series champs, AND I was at Game 5 of the Series.  Been to WDW eight times (including the first five MouseFests) and Dissneyland once.

Jim


----------



## BelleBway

Disneyfan63 said:


> I'll chime in with my information as well.  I'm Jim, 45 years old, never married, no kids.  I live in New Jersey, 20 minutes across the Delaware River from the home of the 2008 World Series champs, AND I was at Game 5 of the Series.  Been to WDW eight times (including the first five MouseFests) and Dissneyland once.



I was also at game 5!     (as well as game 1 of the NLDS, and the parade)  I hope it doesn't make me a bad Disney fan if I think that game 5 was more exciting than Disney World, and almost as magical.

But there is a Disney connection- when the Phillies got into the playoffs, I told myself that if they won the World Series I would take my nieces to WDW next summer.  I didn't really tell anyone else until last week when I finally asked permission to take them.  We still have not told the girls because I want to wait until after Christmas.  

I am a little nervous about travel with kids (since I'm used to solo travel or travel with other adults)- but it's Disney, I love my nieces, and it feels like it is meant to be.  So I figure that all the good stuff will ultimately outweigh the challenges.


----------



## JohnEric

BelleBway said:


> I am a little nervous about travel with kids (since I'm used to solo travel or travel with other adults)- but it's Disney, I love my nieces, and it feels like it is meant to be.  So I figure that all the good stuff will ultimately outweigh the challenges.



I've been to Disney many times: alone, with other adults, and with kids (other peoples', since I don't have any).  

It's an amazing experience to be able to see Disney through the eyes of children.  They'll pick up on things that might pass you by (even if you're a child at heart)... I think that they're a bit more tuned in to the wonder of it all than us older folks, even those of us who love Disney more than anything (well, not more than anything, but pretty close).

I suspect that your magical moment will begin when you tell your nieces about their gift, and will continue on for many years after your upcoming trip.  It's going to be fantastic.  And I'm sure that there are many others on this board who can attest to how wonderful it will be.

Just relax and let Disney do what they do best.  Your desire to bless your nieces, and to have a wonderful experience as a family, is the reason why Walt built the parks in the first place.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!




----------



## TortugaDave

CinRell said:


> Cute big boy too


aw, thanks


----------



## ErikDee326

Any one from Boston Ma area around?


----------



## PirateMel

ErikDee326 said:


> Any one from Boston Ma area around?



Close - central MA here !


----------



## Carrieannew

ErikDee326 said:


> Any one from Boston Ma area around?



Armpit of New England here (Conn)


----------



## Ragnrok23

ErikDee326 said:


> Any one from Boston Ma area around?



Outside of Fall River (outside of Providence towards the Cape)


----------



## ErikDee326

There is more people in this are than i thought!!!


----------



## PirateMel

ErikDee326 said:


> There is more people in this are than i thought!!!



Most hibernate this time of year    

(Just kidding)


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

New England here too. Vermont...Another armpit!


----------



## ErikDee326

I am seeing a trend LOL, everyone is single in the New England area. Must be the water!!


----------



## CinRell

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


>


----------



## CinRell

TortugaDave said:


> aw, thanks



You are very welcome



Roll call?  Cleveland, Ohio here...

I did my stats a while back but haven't posted here in a while so... 33, single, never married, no kids but would love a family of my own one day!  Obessed with Disney and active in puppy mill rescue... professional during the day but kid at heart always!  I don't get to disney NEARLY enough because I'm broke... but these boards help

Would love to find someone to chat disney and other things with and who knows!  I've given up on the "someday my prince will come" but would love to make new friends here!


----------



## PirateMel

ErikDee326 said:


> I am seeing a trend LOL, everyone is single in the New England area. Must be the water!!



Yes - we are the smart ones   

Melanie 43


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Yes - we *are* the smart ones



Exactly!!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Erik- it's the water alright...the FROZEN water...Freakin' snow!!!!

Mel and Carrieannew, Smart? We are in New England and everyone else in in Florida??? I think I'm starting to sway into the "DUH" side of life...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Forgot to mention:
35 Divorced (today it was finalized)
5 yo DS
16 yo DD
5 yo Sweet puppy...


----------



## Master Mason

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Erik- it's the water alright...the FROZEN water...Freakin' snow!!!!
> 
> Mel and Carrieannew, Smart? We are in New England and everyone else in in Florida??? I think I'm starting to sway into the "DUH" side of life...



Not everyone is in FL


----------



## ErikDee326

Not in Florida Yet.
Sorry I am getting excitied now.


----------



## Ilivetogo

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Forgot to mention:
> 35 Divorced (today it was finalized)
> 5 yo DS
> 16 yo DD
> 5 yo Sweet puppy...



Wow!  So much like me ... only I'm just a little older.
8 yo DS
15 yo DD
5 yo Sweet puppy doggie. (HUGE - Akita)
Not finalized yet though.


----------



## sand2270

ErikDee326 said:


> I am seeing a trend LOL, everyone is single in the New England area. Must be the water!!



Not everyone...there are some West Coasters...Tucson for me.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ilivetogo said:


> Wow!  So much like me ... only I'm just a little older.
> 8 yo DS
> 15 yo DD
> 5 yo Sweet puppy doggie. (HUGE - Akita)
> Not finalized yet though.



Yes, finalized this morning...its a good day!
My dog is HUGE, too. She is a Mastiff mix!!! She's a good guardian.


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Yes, finalized this morning...its a good day!



Glad to hear it!

I never realized how long of a process it really was


----------



## PirateMel

ErikDee326 said:


> Not in Florida Yet.
> Sorry I am getting excitied now.



Here is my dancing banana for today 

 

Poor lonely banana - Yipee!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Forgot to mention:
> 35 Divorced (today it was finalized)
> 5 yo DS
> 16 yo DD
> 5 yo Sweet puppy...



Congratulations - the 4th was the 19th anniversary of mine 
Get better every year


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ragnrok23 said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> I never realized how long of a process it really was



I think every state is different, but VT was 6 months...although we have been separated for 1 year and three months.


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think every state is different, but VT was 6 months...although we have been separated for 1 year and three months.



They give you time in case you want to change your mind


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> They give you time in case you want to change your mind



   It would be nice if they would give you that long to rethink it once you say I do... like a 6 month clause or something, no penalties if you change your mind...lol...
In VA it is 6 months with no kids, and a year if you have kids. And I dont know if they still do this but when I got divorced in IN if you had children you had to take this long parenting class, that is supposed to prevent children being used as pawns...(ie: just another way to take the tax payers dollar , because if you are low enough to do that you will do it with or without the class)

Congrats on finalization MM4M


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think every state is different, but VT was 6 months...although we have been separated for 1 year and three months.



I was separated the 2nd week of september, we went to court on Nov 5th- the next court date is April 30th

since I was only married 14 months I joke that it is going to take longer to get divorced than we were married for


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> I was separated the 2nd week of september, we went to court on Nov 5th- the next court date is April 30th
> 
> since I was only married 14 months I joke that it is going to take longer to get divorced than we were married for



Married 11 months, left in May, filed in July, postponed to Dec cause was more important to go hunting in Nov then to court.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> They give you time in case you want to change your mind



  Not so funny, The judge did stop and ask if I wanted them to postpone the finalization for 3 more months...WTH??? Are you kidding me?
My reply: No thanks, today would be great!


----------



## Sha

I would have to check with a couple I know who are getting a divorce right now, but am thinking its 21-23 days from date of filing/serving. Unless of course someone is greedy or trying to cause someone more grief. Florida being a no contest state.


----------



## Ilivetogo

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Not so funny, The judge did stop and ask if I wanted them to postpone the finalization for 3 more months...WTH??? Are you kidding me?
> My reply: No thanks, today would be great!



WOW.  I would say "today would be great" before they even finished asking!! Looks like we're in the same boat ... wish it was the POC boat!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ilivetogo said:


> WOW.  I would say "today would be great" before they even finished asking!! Looks like we're in the same boat ... wish it was the POC boat!




Who do you want? Johnny or Orlando??? I don't think either of us would be a loser in this decision...


----------



## Ilivetogo

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Yes, finalized this morning...its a good day!
> My dog is HUGE, too. She is a Mastiff mix!!! She's a good guardian.




This morning??? Wow.  Congrats!!
Your puppy-doggie MUST be big.  Here's my big guy.  His name is Osu!


----------



## Ilivetogo

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Who do you want? Johnny or Orlando??? I don't think either of us would be a loser in this decision...



Ooooh Baby ... I'd take either one.


----------



## Ragnrok23

Ilivetogo said:


> Ooooh Baby ... I'd take either one.



I'll gladly take keira away to avoid any akwardness!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

OMG, I almost forgot I had her tied up in the brig...whoops. Ok, I'll let you take her away...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ilivetogo said:


> Ooooh Baby ... I'd take either one.



Well, since I just watched Elizabethtown- I'll take Orlando...


----------



## Ilivetogo

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well, since I just watched Elizabethtown- I'll take Orlando...



Probably better that way ... Johnny is older ... and since I'm a TEENY bit older than you ...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ilivetogo said:


> Probably better that way ... Johnny is older ... and since I'm a TEENY bit older than you ...



Honey, I stopped worrying about age a long time ago!!!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Honey, I stopped worrying about age a long time ago!!!



Sorry Ladies - you will both have to stand behind me in line for my Man


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> Sorry Ladies - you will both have to stand behind me in line for my Man



You can both fight over Johnny. I have Orlando and Steve (right?) has Keira.


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> You can both fight over Johnny. I have Orlando and Steve (right?) has Keira.



Tony- but I'm not sure I had told anyone that on this thread


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> You can both fight over Johnny. I have Orlando and Steve (right?) has Keira.



what- no love for Norrington?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

My apologies, Tony!!!
I still offer up Keira as a peace offering.


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> what- no love for Norrington?



Bad boys are better


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ragnrok23 said:


> what- no love for Norrington?



Ummmm, NO!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> My apologies, Tony!!!
> I still offer up Keira as a peace offering.



That's OK- I don't know anyone's name yet (I have figured a couple out)

But I accept the peace offering


----------



## Master Mason

Ragnrok23 said:


> That's OK- I don't know anyone's name yet (I have figured a couple out)
> 
> But I accept the peace offering



yea mel's and carrie's always stump people.


----------



## Ragnrok23

Master Mason said:


> yea mel's and carrie's always stump people.



I know- those two are tough


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hehehe...only one person on these boards knows my name...I'm a secretive one!!!


----------



## Master Mason

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hehehe...only one person on these boards knows my name...I'm a secretive one!!!




Yep me too


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yeah...nice siggy!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hehehe...only one person on these boards knows my name...I'm a secretive one!!!





Master Mason said:


> Yep me too



wow- and here I am just blurting out my name


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> You are Greg, right??



Don't do it- that's how she got me! 

Opps- didn't even notice you had your name in your sig


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> yea mel's and carrie's always stump people.





Ragnrok23 said:


> I know- those two are tough



So I go and do actual work this afternoon and come back and still see my name... awwww  haha

no carrie isnt my name


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Gregg's name is in his siggy!


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Married 11 months, left in May, filed in July, postponed to Dec cause was more important to go hunting in Nov then to court.



Who went hunting?  Just curious 



Sha said:


> I would have to check with a couple I know who are getting a divorce right now, but am thinking its 21-23 days from date of filing/serving. Unless of course someone is greedy or trying to cause someone more grief. Florida being a no contest state.



I think it depends on the state, for some reason 6 months for AZ sounds right to me.  I'll contribute my story.  My ex-husband refused to sign the papers...this went on for over a year.  I finally had to go to court and have the judge assign a court order so he would sign them. 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> You can both fight over Johnny. I have Orlando and Steve (right?) has Keira.



I know it's not a Disney movie, but I'll take John McAvoy from Wanted.  Whoa baby!  Well wait...he was in The Chronicles of Narnia...so that counts!  Yeah!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy- Ugh, I would have shot my ex had he pulled something like that! I was nervous when the judge asked if we wanted the divorce today...my ex didn't, and I thought he would use the opportunity to contest it- but thank goodness he didn't.


----------



## Master Mason

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Gregg's name is in his siggy!



Don't worry, if you stick around for a while and don't give your name, one will just be assigned to you.  Just ask Matty


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amy- Ugh, I would have shot my ex had he pulled something like that! I was nervous when the judge asked if we wanted the divorce today...my ex didn't, and I thought he would use the opportunity to contest it- but thank goodness he didn't.




It made no sense.  I mean he didn't really seem to care for me while we were together so sign the dang papers already!  I thought I wouldn't be able to go to court until he signed them which was why I waited so long.  Someone finally told me to go and tell the judge what is up.


----------



## sand2270

Master Mason said:


> Don't worry, if you stick around for a while and don't give your name, one will just be assigned to you.  Just ask Matty



Exactly...I think I called her by her real name maybe once the whole time I hung out with her in Vegas


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well, I've actually been around awhile. I joined in Jan 2006, but I moved this summer, bought a new computer, and forgot my password to get back on the boards. After a few emails to the mods, they just asked me to set up a new acct. However, I was mostly on the Resorts Board, and the Strategies Board.
I just started hovering over the Singles Boards in the beginning of October.
So far, you have all been gentle with me...No bad nicknames, ok??


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well, I've actually been around awhile. I joined in Jan 2006, but I moved this summer, bought a new computer, and forgot my password to get back on the boards. After a few emails to the mods, they just asked me to set up a new acct. However, I was mostly on the Resorts Board, and the Strategies Board.
> I just started hovering over the Singles Boards in the beginning of October.
> So far, you have all been gentle with me...No bad nicknames, ok??




Well poor KYDerby turned in KY when chat was around LOL!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Oh, hell no...we are not going there!!!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Oh, hell no...we are not going there!!!



ROFL!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well kids, I am getting ready to go home...and in case you didn't know this, my computer at home is slower than death so I don't check it very often from there. PLAY NICE!!!


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Ilivetogo said:


> This morning??? Wow.  Congrats!!
> Your puppy-doggie MUST be big.  Here's my big guy.  His name is Osu!



ahhhhhhh


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Now I have to show my two when they are actually behaving...Yup, Single Doggie Dad roll call! lol  

Sweet, I also just noticed I'm at my 1 mnth to go mark until WDW


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hehehe...only one person on these boards knows my name...I'm a secretive one!!!



only one?


----------



## Ilivetogo

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Now I have to show my two when they are actually behaving...Yup, Single Doggie Dad roll call! lol
> 
> Sweet, I also just noticed I'm at my 1 mnth to go mark until WDW



Steve ... LOVE those two.  I'm such a dog nut.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

ahoff said:


> only one?



Ok, maybe three...


----------



## CinRell

Loving all these doggy pics  

Especially these BIG BIG doggies!!!

Here's our latest rescue. Not such a happy pic... old man found wandering around blind by a shelter in rural Ohio... was to be put down yesterday. He's resting now.

At the shelter (not sure who that is holding him)





And safe






Sorry for the hijack just wanted to share our little Christmas Miracle. Vet says aside from matting and sight loss he's surprisingly healthy and has a lot of life in him.. he's just tired right now.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Awwwwww


----------



## tsing

I'd love to share a picture of my dog, but I don't know how to post the picture.  Easy to do?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well I see a beauty in your avatar...


----------



## Master Mason

Here's my Belle waiting for the ball





GF took this one


----------



## sand2270

hmm I want to play too...should I post a picture of my bird?


----------



## tsing

Yep, that's her.  Her previous owner had died, and she was a 5 year old pound puppy.  It had been about 3 months since I had to put my last dog to sleep, and I wasn't quite ready for another dog.  But I saw some pictures of her, and couldn't resist adopting her.  That was 6 and a half years ago.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

sand2270 said:


> hmm I want to play too...should I post a picture of my bird?



Yes of course     Pets are fam you know.


----------



## PirateMel

tsing said:


> I'd love to share a picture of my dog, but I don't know how to post the picture.  Easy to do?



You need to have an outside account like Flickr or Smugmug.  Took me a REALLY long while to figure it out, but I am technically challenged.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

tsing said:


> Yep, that's her.  Her previous owner had died, and she was a 5 year old pound puppy.  It had been about 3 months since I had to put my last dog to sleep, and I wasn't quite ready for another dog.  But I saw some pictures of her, and couldn't resist adopting her.  That was 6 and a half years ago.



Sure, of course, I'd like to see a pic, I use www.photobucket.com to post. Once you upload some pics, all you have to do is select the img code it creates.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Master Mason said:


> Here's my Belle waiting for the ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF took this one



What a sweetie...I have a black and yellow lab...they have a chocolate lab friend that lives next door. When I have all three of them on a walk I get quite the stares...and quite a workout too, lol


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

CinRell said:


> Loving all these doggy pics
> 
> Especially these BIG BIG doggies!!!
> 
> Here's our latest rescue. Not such a happy pic... old man found wandering around blind by a shelter in rural Ohio... was to be put down yesterday. He's resting now.
> 
> At the shelter (not sure who that is holding him)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack just wanted to share our little Christmas Miracle. Vet says aside from matting and sight loss he's surprisingly healthy and has a lot of life in him.. he's just tired right now.




He looks sweet


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Ilivetogo said:


> Steve ... LOVE those two.  I'm such a dog nut.



thanks again!!! what can I say, I'm sucker for these two princesses


----------



## sand2270

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Yes of course     Pets are fam you know.




I'll have to take one later.  Unfortunately I can't tell you her name since my DD changes it daily.  I just call her birdie now.


----------



## sand2270

Everyone has such cute dogs.  I told my DD we can get one in about a year.  Any suggestions for a dog for an 8 year old?  Well she will be 9 or 10 when we get one.


----------



## Master Mason

sand2270 said:


> Everyone has such cute dogs.  I told my DD we can get one in about a year.  Any suggestions for a dog for an 8 year old?  Well she will be 9 or 10 when we get one.




Labradors are wonderful.  Both dogs I have owned have been labs.

If I were looking for something smaller I would have a king charles cavilear spaniel.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Speaking from experience, you should really research different breeds. You need to take into account your lifestyle (active/low key), living situation (large house/small apt) and expense. Some dogs are really expensive to care for with vetting and grooming.
Then I vote that you look for that dog in a shelter/ rescue center instead of a puppy mill/ pet store.


----------



## tsing

Thanks!  I opened the account and uploaded a few pictures.  But, it looks like I need a couple more posts before I can include a link.  As I get more involved in the boards, I'm sure that'll happen.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Speaking from experience, you should really research different breeds. You need to take into account your lifestyle (active/low key), living situation (large house/small apt) and expense. Some dogs are really expensive to care for with vetting and grooming.
> Then I vote that you look for that dog in a shelter/ rescue center instead of a puppy mill/ pet store.




We will definitely go to the pound, I don't think I have ever gotten a pet from the pet store except for my bird.


----------



## Master Mason

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Speaking from experience, you should really research different breeds. You need to take into account your lifestyle (active/low key), living situation (large house/small apt) and expense. Some dogs are really expensive to care for with vetting and grooming.
> Then I vote that you look for that dog in a shelter/ rescue center instead of a puppy mill/ pet store.



My biggest issue with a lot of the rescue groups is it would be easier to adopt a child than to get them to let you have a dog, I have heard some horror stories


----------



## sand2270

Master Mason said:


> My biggest issue with a lot of the rescue groups is it would be easier to adopt a child than to get them to let you have a dog, I have heard some horror stories



I've adopted from the pound here before.  Had good luck except for one poor little sick kitty...and I don't even want to go there.  But otherwise, have had good luck and know many others who have as well.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

100% agree.
I tried to adopt a Greyhound one time, after a visit from an anal retentive woman who gave me a list of things to modify in my house (fencing, stairs, wood floors etc) she still wasn't happy. We spent thousands of dollars...never again!!!


----------



## tsing

I've had good experience with adoptions from the pound.  I adopted a great kitten, probably about 20 years ago.  And the dog five and a half years ago.  But I usually only have one pet at a time.  More attention to the pet, and less family squabbles between the animals


----------



## tsing

And since I've reached ten posts.... 






I love the eyes on this picture.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> My biggest issue with a lot of the rescue groups is it would be easier to adopt a child than to get them to let you have a dog, I have heard some horror stories



I had a home check when I got George from Cat Rescue... this time around, the cat adopted me. (She still isnt "my" cat though) but she has free reign of house basically... which is generally my bed.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

tsing said:


> And since I've reached ten posts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the eyes on this picture.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the 10 post law...I like your dogs chrome bone tag.


----------



## sand2270

tsing said:


> And since I've reached ten posts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the eyes on this picture.



AWWWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> AWWWWWWWWWW!!



What no Mickey tag?


----------



## JohnEric

Sha said:


> I had a home check when I got George from Cat Rescue... this time around, *the cat adopted me*. (She still isnt "my" cat though) but she has free reign of house basically... which is generally my bed.



Yep, that's my method... forget pet stores and pounds... just hang out in the park long enough, and a pet will find you!  (that's how I got my first ferret)


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I had a home check when I got George from Cat Rescue... this time around, the cat adopted me. (*She still isnt "my" cat though*) but she has free reign of house basically... which is generally my bed.




Sha, we really need to discuss this denial stage your in....


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> What no Mickey tag?



Of course we have a mickey tag, although I need a new one and they don't sell them at DL


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Of course we have a mickey tag, although I need a new one and they don't sell them at DL



NICE!


----------



## tsing

PirateMel said:


> What no Mickey tag?



Hmmmm... Great idea!  I'll be WDW in February, I'll have to look for one.


----------



## Master Mason

tsing said:


> Hmmmm... Great idea!  I'll be WDW in February, I'll have to look for one.



in the firehouse on main street, they have a machine.


----------



## tsing

Master Mason said:


> in the firehouse on main street, they have a machine.




Appreciate it, thanks.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> Yep, that's my method... forget pet stores and pounds... just hang out in the park long enough, and a pet will find you!  (that's how I got my first ferret)



This one used to taunt George. Shes a good cat...



Master Mason said:


> Sha, we really need to discuss this denial stage your in....



LOL 



Master Mason said:


> Of course we have a mickey tag, although I need a new one and they don't sell them at DL



Why do you need a new one???


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> This one used to taunt George. Shes a good cat...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need a new one???




Mickeys face wore off it, it still has the shape, but no more face...


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Master Mason said:


> Mickeys face wore off it, it still has the shape, but no more face...



I know what you mean. I have to get two new ones each time I go. Sasha (my black lab) gets the red Pluto tag and Ginger (my gold lab) gets the Mickey.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Mickeys face wore off it, it still has the shape, but no more face...



Send me the info of what needs to be on it, I can get it either this weekend or next weekend (when I come back)


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone. I managed to drag my butt into work today...awe- bed would have been so much better to stay in on a day like today!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Me too!  I'd rather not be at work.  I'd rather be PACKING   for my trip!!!!


----------



## CinRell

Ooooh *I* want a mickey tag!!!!  For ME! lol


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Send me the info of what needs to be on it, I can get it either this weekend or next weekend (when I come back)




cool thanks, I sent you a text with it.


----------



## can84

Happy Friday everyone! Since everyone is sharing such cute pics of their puppies, I had to share one of my Princess


----------



## ahoff

Nice dog, Christi.  All of you have some nice dogs.  We used to have a Wheaton Terrier, but she stayed with the ex.  I got the cats.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

No pets or Mickey tags here.

Jim


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

can84 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Since everyone is sharing such cute pics of their puppies, I had to share one of my Princess



She is a cutie


----------



## can84

ahoff said:


> Nice dog, Christi.  All of you have some nice dogs.  We used to have a Wheaton Terrier, but she stayed with the ex.  I got the cats.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I have to work tomorrow.



Thank you! I hope you didn't have too bad a time at work 



Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> She is a cutie



Thank you  Yours are adorable too!


----------



## kidpix

Hi everyone, I am a 40 year old male living in Tallahassee. I am a children's photographer and an actor.


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Hello everyone from a Dis newby.  I've been lurking for awhile and thought it was about time I introduced myself!  I'm a long time Disney fan; go on vacation to WDW usually twice a year with my fam.  I am 30 and single; live in Brownsburg, Indiana.


----------



## ahoff

Isn't Brownsburg becoming the auto racing capitol?  Seems all the race teams have a headquarters there.


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Yeah, Indiana is considered the Racing Capital of the World.  Brownsburg is like 25 minutes from the Motor Speedway where the Indy 500 is held.  In May a lot of race fans stay in B'burg. ANd yes, there are a couple of race teams with headquarters in town.


----------



## ahoff

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Yeah, Indiana is considered the Racing Capital of the World.  Brownsburg is like 25 minutes from the Motor Speedway where the Indy 500 is held.  In May a lot of race fans stay in B'burg. ANd yes, there are a couple of race teams with headquarters in town.




If I fail to get a job at Disney that is my second choice, working on a race team.


----------



## ckmiles

Hi!  New to the boards, lurked a while finally joined.

My name is Cindy, single live in CT. Im 33.

Going to WDW January 29 thru Feb 3rd.


----------



## PirateMel

ckmiles said:


> Hi!  New to the boards, lurked a while finally joined.
> 
> My name is Cindy, single live in CT. Im 33.
> 
> Going to WDW January 29 thru Feb 3rd.



Hello Neighbor - how's the weather today?


----------



## ckmiles

Hi Pirate-Mel!

All I can say is brrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## ahoff

It was rather cool here today also.


----------



## ANTSS2001

kidpix said:


> Hi everyone, I am a 40 year old male living in Tallahassee. I am a children's photographer and an actor.



do you need to have an agent if you just want to be an extra.. I heard they make good source of $... and you dont have to be Angelina Jolie to be an extra  right ??


----------



## kgle

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Yeah, Indiana is considered the Racing Capital of the World.  Brownsburg is like 25 minutes from the Motor Speedway where the Indy 500 is held.  In May a lot of race fans stay in B'burg. ANd yes, there are a couple of race teams with headquarters in town.



Hey neighbor! I am in Indianapolis.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ckmiles said:


> Hi!  New to the boards, lurked a while finally joined.
> 
> My name is Cindy, single live in CT. Im 33.
> 
> Going to WDW January 29 thru Feb 3rd.



Hello Neighbor.

I went down to WDW the same period you are going, but 2 years ago.  I had a great time, met a couple of Dis'ers.

Have a great time.

Dave


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

kgle said:


> Hey neighbor! I am in Indianapolis.



Hi!  nice to meet a fellow Disser from Indiana.  I was beginning to wonder if anyone from Indy loved Disney.   Do you live and work in Indianapolis?


----------



## jordancej

Hi, I'm Christine, 40, live right outside of Houston, Texas, divorced no kids.... love being an Auntie to my neices!!   But i am a mommy to 2 cats, Nikeo and Soleil.  Got the love of the Disney parks in 2004, and will be going on my 6th trip in May, my 4th time solo!


----------



## rucorey

Hello from Chicagoland!

Disney fan for 36yrs, raising a Dis fanette for 11yrs and heading to WDW in Feb. Go see 'Bolt' right now, it's fully awesome! Does anyone know the number off Penny's lost dog flyers? If you check it out drop me a pm, I went twice with two different people and missed it both times...

-B


----------



## kgle

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Hi!  nice to meet a fellow Disser from Indiana.  I was beginning to wonder if anyone from Indy loved Disney.   Do you live and work in Indianapolis?




Haha I know what you mean. I was very surprised to read some trip reports from others in Indiana who own DVC! Yep, I live and work here. Live in the Broad Ripple area and work on the west side of town


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

kgle said:


> Haha I know what you mean. I was very surprised to read some trip reports from others in Indiana who own DVC! Yep, I live and work here. Live in the Broad Ripple area and work on the west side of town



Cool, I live in Brownsburg and work in Fishers.  Love the commute!


----------



## kgle

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Cool, I live in Brownsburg and work in Fishers.  Love the commute!



Ugh I bet...I hate my drive but its definitely not as long as yours! Mine is only about 30 minutes each way. Better now that gas isn't insanely high.


----------



## suorkaterina

I'm new and happy to add myself to the roll call.

I'm 29, never married(still looking), no kids(someday), live in Maine, Assistant Pre-school teacher and Chef, In college for psychology and considering a move to Orlando just to be near WDW

Oh yeah, and I just got back from Disney on the 19th of Dec. and am deeply depressed to be away.  I hadn't been able to go since '98(after going every year since I was 6) and one week was not enough to saciate 10 years of anticipation.  But Christmas at Disney was heaven!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'm a 45-year-old single (never married) male who loves Disney but, because of credit card debt, hasn't been there for over a year (or anywhere for almost eight months).

The dating or "introduction" service that I joined in October, 2007 hasn't matched me for several months; and because I'm not meeting anyone that I'm interested in or who are interested in me, I have decided that I'm happy in my solitude.

Jim


----------



## tsing

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 45-year-old single (never married) male who loves Disney but, because of credit card debt, hasn't been there for over a year (or anywhere for almost eight months).
> 
> The dating or "introduction" service that I joined in October, 2007 hasn't matched me for several months; and because I'm not meeting anyone that I'm interested in or who are interested in me, I have decided that I'm happy in my solitude.
> 
> Jim




Hi Jim..  Being comfortable with your situation is usually a good thing.  But be open for opportunities.  And maybe take your time when the right opportunity comes along.  

A single woman lived next door to me several years ago.  I could always tell when she had a new boyfriend, because he would park his car in her driveway.  It'd be there a few days, and I would see the guy and he would be talking about his long term plans for their relationship.  Invariably, the guy was gone within a week.  

I know this is only one woman, but I guess the moral of the story is, be comfortable with where you are in life.  And if you're lucky enough to have a woman come along that you would like a relationship with, make sure the communication is there and you're both on the same page.

End of sermon!   (I'm sure you've heard it before, and the advice is probably worth about what you paid for it...)


----------



## DisTeach

rucorey said:


> Hello from Chicagoland!
> 
> -B




I'm a Chicagolander, too!  I'm 26 and a high school teacher; I'm also almost done with my master's degree, too.   

I heart everything Disney:  I've been to the world over 50 times since 1986, 6 DCLs, music, movies, etc.!


----------



## black562

Hey guys, I'm not sure if I've posted in here or not.  I'm 35 years old in West Virginia and I've been to WDW over 40 times and go at least once a year for at least a week.


----------



## Sha

Hey everyone!! I was talking with someone and about chat. How about for old times sake, and a new year of new beginnings, new and continued friendships and the love of Disney... we do a chat at 9pm tonight??? Here is the link, anyone is welcome. I just ask it to be respectful of others.

This is the site Joe set up: http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256


----------



## Jenroc

See you there !!!


----------



## black562

Glad you finally made it in...it was a blast for sure.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I'm Casey.  I'm 24.  I currently am an admin. asst/dance teacher at a ballroom dance school (job duties depend on when u catch me).  Going back to college next semester hopefully so I can do the wdw college program I didnt do when I was in school the first time .  Never married and no kiddies.  I love Disney and was totally raised on it although I feel I am just coming to terms with my legacy as a fanatic


----------



## Tink's Tormentor

Hello single ladies from NY, NJ, FL and everywhere around the world..... 


34 Male, NJ here.. Name is Bobby...


----------



## Sha

Tink's Tormentor said:


> Hello single ladies from NY, NJ, FL and everywhere around the world.....
> 
> 
> 34 Male, NJ here.. Name is Bobby...



Dang! I just got an earworm that has David Bowie and Mick Jagger singing


----------



## LarryinArk

Hi all,

My name is Larry, I am turning 40 in March.
I will be celebrating at WDW (POP! Century) 02-24 / 03-03 2009.
My favorite ride at MK is Splash Mountain.
My favorite ride at HS is Tower of Terror.
My favorite ride at EPCoT is Soarin'
My favorite ride at AK is Expedition Everest
I live in Arkansas.
I'm a recent college graduate.
I try to make it to WDW at least twice a year; just not during the Summer.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sorry I missed the chat reunion... I've spent the past week trying to finish end-of-semester projects because I leave on Wed for WDW and the half marathon. Hi everybody---miss you!


----------



## PirateMel

CoasterAddict said:


> Sorry I missed the chat reunion... I've spent the past week trying to finish end-of-semester projects because I leave on Wed for WDW and the half marathon. Hi everybody---miss you!



Woo Hoo 
Good luck in WDW and Happy New Year!


----------



## ahoff

CoasterAddict said:


> I leave on Wed for WDW and the half marathon.




Hey Kim!  Have a great time!  And you are going to better your time from last year, right?


----------



## black562

CoasterAddict said:


> Sorry I missed the chat reunion... I've spent the past week trying to finish end-of-semester projects because I leave on Wed for WDW and the half marathon. Hi everybody---miss you!



Aww, I hope you have a good time.  We're in the chat on and off...usually around 9pm if anyone's coming.  Pop on in anytime and see if anyone shows up.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

OK, I'm officially joining since the Families board makes me sad.   

I'm Jessica, and I'm 25.  I graduated from the University of Oklahoma in May 2008 with a public relations degree.  However, I ended up working in at-risk education for our local school system.  I knew I should have gotten an education degree!!

I've got a little prince who will be four in June.  He's in love with Disney World!!  I've been taking care of him since his mother, my aunt, died in 2006.  He was seven months old.  We'd much rather her still be with us, but I wouldn't trade my mommy status for anything.  

That being said, I definitely have missed out on a lot of the typical twenties lifestyle.  Luckily we have a great support system in our local family, and I'm still able to go out with friends and have a good time.  I'm even getting to go on a grown-ups only trip in March!!  Hence the guilt being over on the Families (or even regular Theme Parks Strategies) board.

I've been "recently single" for just over a year.    My last boyfriend and I broke up last New Year's Eve (so we could start 2008 fresh!), but we're still good friends.

Here's DS and I with my latest fling:




Yes, I do look really nerdy in this picture, but where else can I dress like that and (kind of) fit in with the crowd?

One of the pictures from our family PhotoPass shoot at the Poly last May:





Rockstar Night:





My beautiful little sisters and I at graduation:





My graduation portrait:




Yea for airbrushing!!

So, that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Hey Kim!  Have a great time!  And you are going to better your time from last year, right?



That's the plan.  Last year we came in @3:08 and change. Aiming to break 3 hours this year. Icing on the cake would be to break 2:45--which gets us out of "cattle class" for next year's race.


----------



## Sha

Welcome Jessica!!! Congrats (though late) on the graduation. I am also sorry to hear why you have this little man in your life, but sounds like a blessing for both of you too. Good luck!

You will find lots of single parents around here who love the world and go both with and without their children! No reason to feel guilty about it. you need it for your own mental health I think


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Sha said:


> Welcome Jessica!!! Congrats (though late) on the graduation. I am also sorry to hear why you have this little man in your life, but sounds like a blessing for both of you too. Good luck!
> 
> You will find lots of single parents around here who love the world and go both with and without their children! No reason to feel guilty about it. you need it for your own mental health I think



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!

I was just saying on another thread that I wish I could convince the school system's insurance to see WDW as coverable therapy.


----------



## Sha

TotalSnowWhite said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> 
> I was just saying on another thread that I wish I could convince the school system's insurance to see *WDW as coverable therapy*.



I like that idea!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I like that idea!!!



So does my Doctor


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> So does my Doctor



I love going there for a mental health day 

you went off of aim too fast


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi all,
Finished the race faster than last year, but just barely. My sister's hip started acting up about halfway, and I wasn't about to leave her behind...we swim together. Or walk, in this case. And then I got to push her around for the next two days, because they pulled her into the medical tent just past the finish line and she was in a wheelchair after that. Says she feels better now and will be getting it checked out thoroughly before starting up training for next year.


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> Finished the race faster than last year, but just barely. My sister's hip started acting up about halfway, and I wasn't about to leave her behind...we swim together. Or walk, in this case. And then I got to push her around for the next two days, because they pulled her into the medical tent just past the finish line and she was in a wheelchair after that. Says she feels better now and will be getting it checked out thoroughly before starting up training for next year.



Congrats Kim!!! Hope that your sister feels better.


----------



## WieczoreksLoveDisney

being single has it's pros and cons
I am a people person and I really feel I am read to not be single anymore whic i ahve been single for 2 years almost is there any disney guys in Windsor ontario????


----------



## Mickeyflower

Hello everyone

This is my 2nd post!
I'm 36 and a chick, Northern California Native and Ex DL cast member (college days!) No kids, 1 kitty (Rajah) and I do have a plant it's bamboo and all it needs is 2 inches of water a week and it lives!  WHOOHOO!  Uhm what else, oh I work for a company that sells wine from around the world.


----------



## BlueBay

Mickeyflower said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> This is my 2nd post!
> I'm 36 and a chick, Northern California Native and Ex DL cast member (college days!) No kids, 1 kitty (Rajah) and I do have a plant it's bamboo and all it needs is 2 inches of water a week and it lives!  WHOOHOO!  Uhm what else, oh I work for a company that sells wine from around the world.



Hey there, welcome to Disboards!  So how often do you go to Disney?


----------



## Mickeyflower

Not NEARLY as often as I'd like to.  About once a year to either DL or WDW.


----------



## BlueBay

Mickeyflower said:


> Not NEARLY as often as I'd like to.  About once a year to either DL or WDW.



Yeah I usually do it once a year also, but it may be twice this year.  What are your favorite rides over there?


----------



## Mickeyflower

My absolute must do's are:
Haunted Mansion
Pirates
Matterhorn
Space Mountain
Indiana Jones
Thunder Mountain
Tower of Terror
Small World

Other than that, I LOVE everything!  I can't pick just one


----------



## BlueBay

Mickeyflower said:


> My absolute must do's are:
> Haunted Mansion
> Pirates
> Matterhorn
> Space Mountain
> Indiana Jones
> Thunder Mountain
> Tower of Terror
> Small World
> 
> Other than that, I LOVE everything!  I can't pick just one



Those are good ones   Haunted is probably my favorite.  Haven't had a chance to go to DL yet but hopefully one of these years I can get out there.  Where do you usually stay in WDW??


----------



## MyMuse

Newbie here  

I'm almost 37 yr old female - will be celebrating at my first on-site solo trip to Disney! I live in North NJ and work at a state university as a project specialist. Never married, no kids, though I do have one niece whom I adore, 2 nephews who are complete handfuls and a princess cat named Prozac. 

I've been to Disney a few times in the past, but never on-site and never immersed myself in it. I actually made my first dining plans and did a reservation for a Segway tour. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Mickeyflower

BlueBay said:


> Those are good ones   Haunted is probably my favorite.  Haven't had a chance to go to DL yet but hopefully one of these years I can get out there.  Where do you usually stay in WDW??



Since I only go every other year to WDW, I stay at Deluxe resorts.  I like the inside rooms and the beds are so comfy!!  The off years of WDW, I go to DL that way I get my dis fix yearly.  

You should go to DL, gotta see the place that started everything!


----------



## black562

Mickeyflower said:


> Since I only go every other year to WDW, I stay at Deluxe resorts.  I like the inside rooms and the beds are so comfy!!  The off years of WDW, I go to DL that way I get my dis fix yearly.
> 
> You should go to DL, gotta see the place that started everything!



Welcome to the boards, I think you'll really enjoy it here.  

I like both DL and WDW, so much alike and yet so much different.  WDW is a place that requires walking shoes for sure...but I like how DL is more compact and needs less walking.  

Again, welcome...


----------



## BlueBay

Mickeyflower said:


> Since I only go every other year to WDW, I stay at Deluxe resorts.  I like the inside rooms and the beds are so comfy!!  The off years of WDW, I go to DL that way I get my dis fix yearly.
> 
> You should go to DL, gotta see the place that started everything!



Have you ever done The Beach Club?  I pretty much stay there whenever I go.  Love it!


----------



## lauritagoddess

I'm Laura.  I'm 36 and live in NYC.  I'm single with a 6.5 year old son, but would love to meet another WDW nut.  I went to WDW once in high school and then hadn't been back until a few years ago when I took my son for the first time.  I'm not a confirmed Disney nut.  We've been to WDW 4 times, to DL once and on DCL twice.  I'm planning my first solo trip now.


----------



## Mickeyflower

MyMuse said:


> Newbie here
> 
> I'm almost 37 yr old female - will be celebrating at my first on-site solo trip to Disney! I live in North NJ and work at a state university as a project specialist. Never married, no kids, though I do have one niece whom I adore, 2 nephews who are complete handfuls and a princess cat named Prozac.
> 
> I've been to Disney a few times in the past, but never on-site and never immersed myself in it. I actually made my first dining plans and did a reservation for a Segway tour. Whoo-hoo!





LOVE your cat's name!  
My first trip to WDW I did a lot of solo stuff because my travel companion got really sick


----------



## Mickeyflower

BlueBay said:


> Have you ever done The Beach Club?  I pretty much stay there whenever I go.  Love it!



I have done the Beach Club, I LOVE it.  I love the Epcot resorts because they are so close to lots of things.


----------



## Mickeyflower

black562 said:


> Welcome to the boards, I think you'll really enjoy it here.
> 
> I like both DL and WDW, so much alike and yet so much different.  WDW is a place that requires walking shoes for sure...but I like how DL is more compact and needs less walking.
> 
> Again, welcome...




Thank you!  I found this place courtesy of the PodCast that I stumbled upon a few months ago when I was looking to load up my new iPod with some Disney paraphernalia  

I have not figured out how to do a multiple quote post yet...........Newbie me


----------



## Sha

Mickeyflower said:


> Thank you!  I found this place courtesy of the PodCast that I stumbled upon a few months ago when I was looking to load up my new iPod with some Disney paraphernalia
> 
> I have not figured out how to do a multiple quote post yet...........Newbie me



Click on the little "+" button next to "quote" and when you get to your last one you want to add.... then click "quote".

So the Disboards was mentioned I hope and NOT the singles thread... right????


----------



## iluvzacefron

so i have read some of the post... and i am gonna join!

Elizabeth-25 years old- Female from Tampa, FL!! Have been to Disney way too many times and i am an former cast member!!


----------



## BlueBay

iluvzacefron said:


> so i have read some of the post... and i am gonna join!
> 
> Elizabeth-25 years old- Female from Tampa, FL!! Have been to Disney way too many times and i am an former cast member!!



Hey Elizabeth, I'm Tom and 26 from Chicago.  So do you have any favorite rides at Disney?


----------



## BlueBay

Mickeyflower said:


> I have done the Beach Club, I LOVE it.  I love the Epcot resorts because they are so close to lots of things.



What's your name by the way?


----------



## lhuggi1

Okay Okay I am joining ..here goes 

Leah , female, 29, single,Canada, LOVE  DISNEY, Shy 

We need a singles meet and greet at Disney !!!


----------



## MyMuse

Mickeyflower said:


> LOVE your cat's name!
> My first trip to WDW I did a lot of solo stuff because my travel companion got really sick



Thanks! I try to think of memorable names.  
She is named because when we got her as a kitten and she just ran around from one end of the house to the other without stopping. For a really long time. Someone piped up that she needed some Prozac and it completely stuck.  

She's still like that, though she's 15 now. I may upgrade her from princess to regal queen.


----------



## Mickeyflower

BlueBay said:


> What's your name by the way?



Susan


----------



## goofyguy66

Hi all im john 43 single no kids from upstate ny never been to wdw yet (hopefully soon) I have been to disney land and loved it. My friend is an even bigger disney fan than me and she got me to sign up here. I've been reading this thread all nite lol its getting long. Just wanted to say hello I'll be around mostly lurking im sure because i haven't much disney experiance. But feel free to p.m. me if you'ld like to chat.Seems like a very nice group here


----------



## standleyent1

Hey everyone!
My name is Bobby, I am 43 years young and have a DD 11 and we love Disneyworld, we have been almost 30 times since 2000 and will be there again this March for 10 days (cant wait). I am a single father that has a beautiful DD and completely emerse myself in taking care of her. All of our trips to Disney are our escape and it's almost always just the 2 of us, I love this place because it gives me the excuse to really act my DD's age and forget about the dismal world outside.
Just wanted to say Hi! and hope to see more of you here!
Bobby


----------



## PirateMel

goofyguy66 said:


> Hi all im john 43 single no kids from upstate ny never been to wdw yet (hopefully soon) I have been to disney land and loved it. My friend is an even bigger disney fan than me and she got me to sign up here. I've been reading this thread all nite lol its getting long. Just wanted to say hello I'll be around mostly lurking im sure because i haven't much disney experiance. But feel free to p.m. me if you'ld like to chat.Seems like a very nice group here





standleyent1 said:


> Hey everyone!
> My name is Bobby, I am 43 years young and have a DD 11 and we love Disneyworld, we have been almost 30 times since 2000 and will be there again this March for 10 days (cant wait). I am a single father that has a beautiful DD and completely emerse myself in taking care of her. All of our trips to Disney are our escape and it's almost always just the 2 of us, I love this place because it gives me the excuse to really act my DD's age and forget about the dismal world outside.
> Just wanted to say Hi! and hope to see more of you here!
> Bobby




Welcome  

Nice to see someone closer to my age  

Great place to chat and really great people here.

Melanie


----------



## Carrieannew

standleyent1 said:


> Hey everyone!
> My name is Bobby, I am 43 years young and have a DD 11 and we love Disneyworld, we have been almost 30 times since 2000 and will be there again this March for 10 days (cant wait). I am a single father that has a beautiful DD and completely emerse myself in taking care of her. All of our trips to Disney are our escape and it's almost always just the 2 of us, I love this place because it gives me the excuse to really act my DD's age and forget about the dismal world outside.
> Just wanted to say Hi! and hope to see more of you here!
> Bobby



Boys from Ar-kansas are fun  

You sound like an awesome father.


----------



## standleyent1

Thanks!
Don't know how to take a compliment but Thank you! I try, I am her only rock and will NOT let her down. She is very close to me and I really try to instill all the things I was taught like respect for others and yourself, she is an wonderful child, kind hearted and soft but stern when it is the right time. She is an excellent dancer and will go far with that I look for her to be an educator in some form or fashion or possibly an actor or professional dancer, whatever she decides I will be there for her.
Thanks again! 
Have a great day!


----------



## PirateMel

standleyent1 said:


> Thanks!
> Don't know how to take a compliment but Thank you! I try, I am her only rock and will NOT let her down. She is very close to me and I really try to instill all the things I was taught like respect for others and yourself, she is an wonderful child, kind hearted and soft but stern when it is the right time. She is an excellent dancer and will go far with that I look for her to be an educator in some form or fashion or possibly an actor or professional dancer, whatever she decides I will be there for her.
> Thanks again!
> Have a great day!



Very humble - she is alucky girl  

What is your favorite ride/attraction/show at WDW?


----------



## Disney1976

Alirght, I think I already did this once before, but I can't remember,   so here I go again: 

I'm Bob, 32, from Orlando -born and raised in NJ, I moved to Florida almost 11 years ago and have been in Orlando for almost 6 since I went to law school here.  

Divorced, no kids (though I want kids) and 2 dogs, one Jack Russell and a Puggle.  

I'm an AP and am at Disney quite a bit-even planning a week's vacation there during the F&W Festival this year! Oh, and I'm just itching to book a Disney cruise for 2010....


----------



## black562

Welcome all, we have refreshments over here and the cake is over there.  Glad to see you all, hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


> Welcome all, we have refreshments over here and the cake is over there.  Glad to see you all, hope you enjoy the boards.



What, no pickles?

That's it. I'm outa here.


----------



## Disney1976

black562 said:


> Welcome all, we have refreshments over here and the cake is over there.  Glad to see you all, hope you enjoy the boards.



MMMMM....cake... *drools*


----------



## standleyent1

We love the RR at DHS and of Expedition Everest. My DD really likes the Beauty and the Beast show. She also is crazy about Mickey's Philharmagic!


----------



## goofyguy66

> What, no pickles?
> 
> That's it. I'm outa here.


Hmmm a pickle lover cinrel? lol
​


----------



## LaurieA

Hi I am Laurie, 44 from Pittsburgh. Have one college age son. I just got back from a cruise and realized I am ready to meet someone. Love, love Disney and to travel. I just  joined the site plentyoffish, never heard of it before here. Of coarse I wasnt looking before either. So Hi everyone!


----------



## Head_in_the_clouds

Hey just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Natalie, 24 (about to turn 25 and devastated that I'm old  ) and I live in North West England. I am studying to be an educational psychologist but don't really know why because my real passion is performing - I teach drama at a theatre school and I act and sing (I'm currently rehearsing to play Eliza Doolittle in My Fair Lady in April/May) I would secretly (ok maybe not so secretly ) would love to act or sing professionally for a living. I have been going to WDW since 1994. At the moment I always go with my parents as we LOVE florida   and we would all love to move to the states one day - no harm in wishing huh? My favourite disney characters are tigger (because he's so adorable) , tinkerbell (because of wishes!)  and Princess Jasmine (because all my friends think I look like her  ). I am single (and searching) at the moment but I so excited (and so are my pushy parents  ) for the day when all my disney dreams come true  and I get to visit the world with my Prince and our little pirates and princesses  !


----------



## TSBRN

LaurieA said:


> Hi I am Laurie, 44 from Pittsburgh. Have one college age son. I just got back from a cruise and realized I am ready to meet someone. Love, love Disney and to travel. I just  joined the site plentyoffish, never heard of it before here. Of coarse I wasnt looking before either. So Hi everyone!



Hi Laurie....WELCOME!!
I am up in Erie, PA.  You are actually the first person I have noticed is from this general area.

It would be great if we could round up some more folks in the area and plan a DISmeet sometime in the future....there must be more Disney lovers out there!  

Stay warm


----------



## CinRell

TSBRN said:


> Hi Laurie....WELCOME!!
> I am up in Erie, PA.  You are actually the first person I have noticed is from this general area.
> 
> It would be great if we could round up some more folks in the area and plan a DISmeet sometime in the future....there must be more Disney lovers out there!
> 
> Stay warm



I'm just a hop skip and a jump over here in Cleveland! A couple of us were talking about venturing to Cedar Point when it's open!


----------



## TSBRN

CinRell said:


> I'm just a hop skip and a jump over here in Cleveland! A couple of us were talking about venturing to Cedar Point when it's open!



Great idea!
Stay warm over there in Ohio


----------



## LaurieA

TSBRN said:


> Hi Laurie....WELCOME!!
> I am up in Erie, PA.  You are actually the first person I have noticed is from this general area.
> 
> It would be great if we could round up some more folks in the area and plan a DISmeet sometime in the future....there must be more Disney lovers out there!
> 
> Stay warm



Hi,

Meeting would be great!!We like to go to Erie when the weather is nice. My son likes the winter up there with all the snow.  Cedar Point would be great! I am not a roller coaster fan but my son is.. he would love it. We should make a plan.


----------



## CoasterAddict

I'd drive from MA to OH for roller coasters.  Just say when (after June 6)


----------



## LionessPrincess

Hey, I will play!!
I am 20...(yup youngest here that I have seen ) female from BC Canada, and its darn cold up here right now and we just got some more snow. Wishin I was somewhere warmer! I havent been to DW in a while, last trip was on 06-07...makes me sad but I am in my third year of my RN Degree and therefore doesnt leave much time nor funds to go anywhere! I have been lurking on here before and I had another profile but decided to change it up~ so anyways nice meetin ya'll!!!!!


----------



## Trep72

Single dad, 36, here in Oklahoma City!   

Daughter and I are going to WDW Sept. 3-8 and we are staying at ASMu.


----------



## Floydian

TSBRN said:


> Great idea!
> Stay warm over there in Ohio



Bah! How come nobody ever tells me to stay warm?

_<quickly tries to edit his location>_


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> Bah! How come nobody ever tells me to stay warm?
> 
> _<quickly tries to edit his location>_



LOL

No one ever tells me to stay warm either.  Usually it's "don't forget to put sunscreen on!".


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Trep72 said:


> Single dad, 36, here in Oklahoma City!
> 
> Daughter and I are going to WDW Sept. 3-8 and we are staying at ASMu.



Hey!!  I live in Norman!  I also work at FUMC in Moore on Sundays.


----------



## Trep72

TotalSnowWhite said:


> Hey!!  I live in Norman!  I also work at FUMC in Moore on Sundays.




Very cool!  Um...what is FUMC?


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Trep72 said:


> Very cool!  Um...what is FUMC?



First United Methodist Church...I'm their pre-k supervisor.  I've met a couple people on the DIS that I didn't know go/went to church there and live in Moore.  Don't get to meet a lot of the people when I'm in the classroom.


----------



## Trep72

TotalSnowWhite said:


> First United Methodist Church...I'm their pre-k supervisor.  I've met a couple people on the DIS that I didn't know go/went to church there and live in Moore.  Don't get to meet a lot of the people when I'm in the classroom.




Cool.  I actually live in Moore.  I put Oklahoma City so people would have a better idea where I'm at.  LOL


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Trep72 said:


> Cool.  I actually live in Moore.  I put Oklahoma City so people would have a better idea where I'm at.  LOL



I noticed it on your sidebar.  That's why I mentioned it.


----------



## Trep72

TotalSnowWhite said:


> I noticed it on your sidebar.  That's why I mentioned it.




Oh.  Yeah.  Duh.  LOL


----------



## sms

I guess I'll go next... I'm Sonya, 41 year old single mom. I own a garden flag/gift shop in my hometown. My little boy will be six next month. I've been to DW quite a few times. My DS has been twice already. We will be making a trip in June, just the two of us. Unless my brother and his kids want to go! Looking forward to staying at Poly for the first time!!  Nice to meet you guys!!!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

sms said:


> I guess I'll go next... I'm Sonya, 41 year old single mom. I own a garden flag/gift shop in my hometown. My little boy will be six next month. I've been to DW quite a few times. My DS has been twice already. We will be making a trip in June, just the two of us. Unless my brother and his kids want to go! Looking forward to staying at Poly for the first time!!  Nice to meet you guys!!!



Oh, you'll LOVE the Poly!!  It's my first love (an on-site stay) at Disney!!  It's perfect.  The kids took their first trip (DS3 and DNiece6) last May (they were 2 and 5), and they loved the resort!!  The beach is great, and both pools were a huge hit!  Have a blast!!


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

Hey everyone!  Nice to "meet" you all.  Figured I'd jump in here too.

I'm Lynne, and I'm a 27-year-old single female from Winnipeg, Manitoba.


----------



## brie182

Ok, here goes. I'm a single mom living in New England with a 5 year old daughter. I worked at Disney as a CP for 2 summers and fell in love and can't get enough of it. My daughter and I have been down 3 times, our 4th will be in April for her birthday...sssshhh, its a surprise!


----------



## sms

TotalSnowWhite said:


> Oh, you'll LOVE the Poly!!  It's my first love (an on-site stay) at Disney!!  It's perfect.  The kids took their first trip (DS3 and DNiece6) last May (they were 2 and 5), and they loved the resort!!  The beach is great, and both pools were a huge hit!  Have a blast!!



Thats good to know.   I was scared it may be a little too "grown up" for him!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

sms said:


> Thats good to know.   I was scared it may be a little too "grown up" for him!



No way!!  We even stayed at YC (what I thought was a "grown-up" resort) last month, and DS3 had a BLAST!!  Of course, as long as he's on WDW property, he's on .


----------



## TortugaDave

lets keep this going


----------



## aidtrismommy

Hi everyone, My name is Renay, 28, divorced, 2 wonderful kids, I am obsessed with Disney, waiting for my Prince (he doesn't have to be charming, just real, honest, and awesome


----------



## TM1982

Hi everyone.  I'm Tom, 26, single, and no kids.  I live in the Chicago area!  And I try to get out to Disney at least once a year for a week.  Just click on my pics to make them bigger.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

32/single male from Philly Pa looking for new friends


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

brie182 said:


> Ok, here goes. I'm a single mom living in New England with a 5 year old daughter. I worked at Disney as a CP for 2 summers and fell in love and can't get enough of it. My daughter and I have been down 3 times, our 4th will be in April for her birthday...sssshhh, its a surprise!



Where in New England??


----------



## duckybelle

Im next I guess. 34, f, divorced, LOVES Disney!! Live in Arkansas, ummmm....what else?? LOL!


----------



## Shannon84

TM1982 said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm Tom, 26, single, and no kids.  I live in the Chicago area!  And I try to get out to Disney at least once a year for a week.  Just click on my pics to make them bigger.





Ok I was just totally lurking on the board today, and I have to ask are the top pictures taken in San Juan?   I went on a cruise when I was about 17 with my parents and I swear I have pictures in that location....just curious!!!


----------



## TM1982

Shannon84 said:


> Ok I was just totally lurking on the board today, and I have to ask are the top pictures taken in San Juan?   I went on a cruise when I was about 17 with my parents and I swear I have pictures in that location....just curious!!!



Absolutely they were!  I went in Jan


----------



## SouthernBelle21

24f, single, Louisiana, no churrens here! I'm a Registered Nurse in a newborn nursery  and I love my job! I live in a cute little apartment above a cafe with my best friend, love to travel (especially to WDW!), and I don't have any cats. lol. 

I'd love to take a solo trip but I just don't have the guts yet... Maybe after a few more months of surfing these boards I will though!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Head_in_the_clouds said:


> I am single (and searching) at the moment but I so excited (and so are my pushy parents  ) for the day when all my disney dreams come true  and I get to visit the world with my Prince and our little pirates and princesses  !



Aww, the last part is so cute about taking your little pirates and princesses to Disney World!!!


----------



## disny4fun

OK...I'l chime in:  I'm Felicia, 44, divorced mom of 1 DD16.  We love Disney and I was pretty much raised at Disneyland.  Grew up in So. CA, but now I live in NE TN.  Planning our first (single parent) trip in December!


----------



## BambiLover

Hello all.  I'm 36, never married, no kids, live in Texas.  I do have pets.  I live by myself on acreage, so I won't go into how many animals I have.  

Always loved Disney, and getting to go back this coming May.  I am going with 2 other friends (one has never been before) and we are really looking foward to a trip to ourselves and acting like kids.  Hoping everyone has a great day!


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Wow, this post is filling up fast!  I'd better get myself added!  I"m Valerie (30) from Indiana.  Single, no kids, never married.  I do have one spunky cat named Biscotti.  Total Disney fan; I've taken a Disney trip with my family at least once a year my entire life.  So excited about going back next month over Memorial Weekend!


----------



## Sha

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Wow, this post is filling up fast!  I'd better get myself added!  I"m Valerie (30) from Indiana.  Single, no kids, never married.  I do have one spunky cat named Biscotti.  Total Disney fan; I've taken a Disney trip with my family at least once a year my entire life.  So excited about going back next month over Memorial Weekend!



What a cute name for a cat... 


BambiLover, I saw that you have a bunch of critters... am guessing at least one horse, because of the pic.. what else???


----------



## BambiLover

Well, Sha, I do have a few horses.    The one in the picture is a sweet boy that goes to a Christian kids camp every summer.  I use him for lessons, too.

I've got horses, dogs, a cat that is an excellent hunter and ferrets.  I am a huge animal lover.  Worked in a lot of rescues, including wildlife rescues, so I've been around a few different species.  There's lots of life at my house!


----------



## black562

BambiLover said:


> Well, Sha, I do have a few horses.    The one in the picture is a sweet boy that goes to a Christian kids camp every summer.  I use him for lessons, too.
> 
> I've got horses, dogs, a cat that is an excellent hunter and ferrets.  I am a huge animal lover.  Worked in a lot of rescues, including wildlife rescues, so I've been around a few different species.  There's lots of life at my house!



Welcome to the boards...lots of good people here.


----------



## Go_Number_9

hi all.. 23/m here in jupiter, fl


----------



## Sha

BambiLover said:


> Well, Sha, I do have a few horses.    The one in the picture is a sweet boy that goes to a Christian kids camp every summer.  I use him for lessons, too.
> 
> I've got horses, dogs, a cat that is an excellent hunter and ferrets.  I am a huge animal lover.  Worked in a lot of rescues, including wildlife rescues, so I've been around a few different species.  There's lots of life at my house!



Cats are always cool at least in my book  You should talk to Graeme on the May Meet thread. He has a horse too. Love those creatures. Lots of horses here where I live. 

Also there is a pet thread... for posting of photos of them.


----------



## ErikDee326

Going fishing for big red gummy fish in the seven seas lagoon, whos coming with me ??????


----------



## Shannon84

ErikDee326 said:


> Going fishing for big red gummy fish in the seven seas lagoon, whos coming with me ??????



Im in!!  We are going to need the mystery tool though...lets go!!


----------



## ErikDee326

Shannon84 said:


> Im in!!  We are going to need the mystery tool though...lets go!!



Hot diggity dog who has the mystery tool???????


----------



## mjperry

Single guy 32 in Laurel, Ms. Any Disney freaks in my neck area message me.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

22 year old male, Jacksonville, Florida

Hi all. Always looking for new friends


----------



## krnelson65

Hi!  I'm Kim from Georgia.  krnwdw on most of the boards or chats that I come to.  Never married, no kids, just live with 1 uncle.  I am hoping to go for my first solo trip in August.  I have been to WDW multiple times, 1st trip was in either 1972 or 73 and I have loved it ever since.  Last trip was in 1995 for my 30th birthday/Christmas present.  MAJOR DISNEY WITHDRAWAL!!

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself.
Kim


----------



## arecheri

Cheri here, 34, Kenner (outside New Orleans), never married, no kids, try to go to the world every year since 92, even worked as CP and seasonal employee.  Find any reason to talk about travel to the world.


----------



## Kerry1975

Hi, 33/f from Springfield MA . If anyone wants to talk about Disney message me.


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

Hi Everyone,  I'm Jill, 40, single, never married, living overseas.  I'm a science teacher by profession but taking a break for the moment.  I'm a true Disney fan at heart but haven't gone very often.  I'll be taking my mom on her first trip in September - yay!


----------



## SimplyForties

Hi everyone.  I'm 47, divorced w/1 grown son, living in west Texas, heading to WDW in September w/my sister's family - yipee!


----------



## Lorenski

Hello All I'm Lori a 46 year old widow who LOVES Walt Disney World! I'm leaving in 18 days for my first solo adventure.


----------



## arecheri

ExpatDisneyLover said:


> Hi Everyone,  I'm Jill, 40, single, never married, living overseas.  I'm a science teacher by profession but taking a break for the moment.  I'm a true Disney fan at heart but haven't gone very often.  I'll be taking my mom on her first trip in September - yay!



hope you will get to stay for the f&wf at the end of Sept.  I brought my mother for the first time last year w/out my brother's family and she had the best time.  She is a chef and the f&wf was the perfect time to bring her.


----------



## SimplyForties

That would be lucky.  I so wanted to go to the Food & Wine Festival and, orginally, that's when we were going.  My sister decided to move it back a week to avoid F&WF crowds as she wasn't interested.  As a tagalong, I didn't want to protest and let it go.  Alas!


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

[/COLOR]





arecheri said:


> hope you will get to stay for the f&wf at the end of Sept.  I brought my mother for the first time last year w/out my brother's family and she had the best time.  She is a chef and the f&wf was the perfect time to bring her.



Yep, that is exactly when we are going!  We wanted to do Food and Wine or else go for her birthday in December to see the Christmas decorations.  When the free dining came out we just couldn't pass it up!  Mom's not a chef but we do love good food!  I am hoping it won't be too hot in September.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I was at F&WF last September and although it was warm it was not humid.  We had wonderful weather for 5 days an enjoyd lamb chops in two countries (sorry, I love lamb).. have a great trip.


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

nurse.darcy said:


> I was at F&WF last September and although it was warm it was not humid.  We had wonderful weather for 5 days an enjoyd lamb chops in two countries (sorry, I love lamb).. have a great trip.



Thanks, that's really good to hear - I am encouraged.  We are from the Houston area so I don't see how the weather could be worse in Orlando - it's got to be better!  Lamb chops are a good thing - in which Epcot countries did you have lamb?  Course I am in Turkey at present - no shortage of lamb here!


----------



## Jaihawkk

I'm 36 yo male, divorced, 2 kids.

Was planning a vacation later this year (when the house sells, ex remarried, house going on market).  Original idea was a nice solo trip somewhere warm with lots of water and sand.  Then a "friend" and I thought about doing an adults week at Disney.  Now that's not going to happen but I think I still want to go.  I've been 10 times, but always as a family, so I'm not sure about heading down solo.

For some reason though, I think that Disney might be a nicer "escape" from things.  We'll see.

Good to be here though.


----------



## Sha

Jaihawkk said:


> I'm 36 yo male, divorced, 2 kids.
> 
> Was planning a vacation later this year (when the house sells, ex remarried, house going on market).  Original idea was a nice solo trip somewhere warm with lots of water and sand.  Then a "friend" and I thought about doing an adults week at Disney.  Now that's not going to happen but I think I still want to go.  I've been 10 times, but always as a family, so I'm not sure about heading down solo.
> 
> For some reason though, I think that Disney might be a nicer "escape" from things.  We'll see.
> 
> Good to be here though.



Welcome Jaihawkk

You will find a lot of support around here, plus a lot of encouragement to take those trips to Disney. There are a couple threads you may want to look at. Some that I will include here are for a trip coming up, but people you will find along the way to meet up with and hang out at the world.

btw, where in Virginia are you??? 

May Meet: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2038103

singles photo thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352

when is everyone going: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128

Singles who love Disney: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971336

Singles in the Southeast: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2131636

Single Men: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1973797

DisMeet - Baltimore (DC/MD/VA/PA): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096446

October Singles Trip: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

RollCall:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2053638


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> May Meet: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2038103
> 
> singles photo thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352
> 
> when is everyone going: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128
> 
> Singles who love Disney: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971336
> 
> Singles in the Southeast: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2131636
> 
> Single Men: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1973797
> 
> DisMeet - Baltimore (DC/MD/VA/PA): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096446
> 
> October Singles Trip: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422



 Jaihawkk


Sha!!!!  thats how many threads thats out there... great... will have to keep this post for references!!!  Thanks


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jaihawkk
> 
> 
> Sha!!!!  thats how many threads thats out there... great... will have to keep this post for references!!!  Thanks



for the most part... might be missing a couple


----------



## Jaihawkk

Sha said:


> Welcome Jaihawkk
> 
> 
> btw, where in Virginia are you???




Thanks for the links, I'll check those out.

I'm in the Virginia Beach area.


----------



## Sha

Jaihawkk said:


> Thanks for the links, I'll check those out.
> 
> I'm in the Virginia Beach area.



No problem... nice area. From the other side of the state myself.

after you reach 10 posts you can post photos if you want, but you need a site like photobucket, shutterfly or flickr to use as the link. Others around here will help you along the way.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jaihawkk said:


> so I'm not sure about heading down solo.
> 
> For some reason though, I think that Disney might be a nicer "escape" from things.
> 
> .



I know it is a short notice (2 weeks) but if you could get to the May Meet... you will def'ly not be Solo... lots of things to do and there's  bunch of the Solo trippers going...

Goodluck!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know it is a short notice (2 weeks) but if you could get to the May Meet... you will def'ly not be Solo... lots of things to do and there's  bunch of the Solo trippers going...
> 
> Goodluck!!




Ya there's a ton of us but we're going to miss not having you there


----------



## Sha

Forgot but added Rollcall thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2053638


----------



## Jaihawkk

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know it is a short notice (2 weeks) but if you could get to the May Meet... you will def'ly not be Solo... lots of things to do and there's  bunch of the Solo trippers going...
> 
> Goodluck!!




That would be fun, but I have to wait until the house sells.  The trip will be my reward.

Thanks though.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Ya there's a ton of us but we're going to miss not having you there



yeah right !!! By the time you land... get to POP and had your 1st drink.. you're going to say... "timmy who ???" 

BTW did you hear they are closing the Music Store by DTD  you really need to bring your won coffee pot and coffee in the near future....



Jaihawkk said:


> The trip will be my reward.
> 
> Thanks though.



  yeah perfect reward!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> yeah right !!! By the time you land... get to POP and had your 1st drink.. you're going to say... "timmy who ???"
> 
> BTW did you hear they are closing the Music Store by DTD  you really need to bring your won coffee pot and coffee in the near future.... QUOTE]
> 
> No way Couldn't forget you like that , It'll take at least 3 or 4 drinks for that to happen.
> 
> Bummer now the only place to get a decent cup of coffee is the Kona Cafe at the Poly and there only open in the morning. DTD needs a Starbucks or Seattles Best.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NH_Bubba said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right !!! By the time you land... get to POP and had your 1st drink.. you're going to say... "timmy who ???"
> 
> BTW did you hear they are closing the Music Store by DTD  you really need to bring your won coffee pot and coffee in the near future.... QUOTE]
> 
> No way Couldn't forget you like that , It'll take at least 3 or 4 drinks for that to happen.
> 
> Bummer now the only place to get a decent cup of coffee is the Kona Cafe at the Poly and there only open in the morning. DTD needs a Starbucks or Seattles Best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true! Disney does everything else so well, why can't they get some decent espresso bars going? Please!?!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjperry

Would love to go for the Studio event thisxweemend but We are in sweeps, so I will miss it.  anyway need some ideas for places where A solo should check out to dine.


----------



## Sha

NH_Bubba said:


> No way Couldn't forget you like that , It'll take at least 3 or 4 drinks for that to happen.
> 
> Bummer now the only place to get a decent cup of coffee is the Kona Cafe at the Poly and there only open in the morning. DTD needs a Starbucks or Seattles Best.



after all, even that "other park" (U.S.) has a Starbucks there....

and Timmy... No one who loves you would EVER forget you!


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> No way Couldn't forget you like that , It'll take at least 3 or 4 drinks for that to happen.
> 
> .



Ok Folks.. Bubba here can only have 2 and 1/4 drinks max!!!!   



Sha said:


> and Timmy... No one who loves you would EVER forget you!


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right !!! By the time you land... get to POP and had your 1st drink.. you're going to say... "timmy who ???"
> 
> BTW did you hear they are closing the Music Store by DTD  you really need to bring your won coffee pot and coffee in the near future.... QUOTE]
> 
> No way Couldn't forget you like that , It'll take at least 3 or 4 drinks for that to happen.
> 
> Bummer now the only place to get a decent cup of coffee is the Kona Cafe at the Poly and there only open in the morning. DTD needs a Starbucks or Seattles Best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we finally get to meet our Nothern neighbor too?
Click to expand...


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> NH_Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we finally get to meet our Nothern neighbor too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup getting in Wednesday the 13th late afternoon. This was a last minute decision to go but now I can't wait. I need this bad!
> Always wondered how many of us are in the Boston Area. I work right Downtown!
Click to expand...


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> PirateMel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup getting in Wednesday the 13th late afternoon. This was a last minute decision to go but now I can't wait. I need this bad!
> Always wondered how many of us are in the Boston Area. I work right Downtown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually live in Worcester county and work in Northboro.  But close.
Click to expand...


----------



## Auntie L.

I'm Linda.  I've actually posted here once before, but life got in the way.  I'm very happy to return!!    The older I get, the more of a Disney fan I become!!

I'm single and work in human services (and I also live/work in Worcester County in MA!!! - "it's a small world after all!! )

I'm so looking forward to my trip in July.  I'll be there on the 4th - just for 5 days, but that OK.  Going with my nieces, nephew and my bro & sister-in-law - can't wait.

I won't be a stranger.  You all seem like a cool group!  Take care - Linda


----------



## rachaface

Hey all  new to the boards

I'm Rachel - 24 from the north shore suburbs of Chicago.  I'm a musician (focused on singing) and a student.  On the side, I do freelance photography and make cards.  I've loved Disney ever since I could remember and share a birthday with Walt Disney   I'm excited to meet new people!


----------



## PirateMel

Auntie L. said:


> I'm Linda.  I've actually posted here once before, but life got in the way.  I'm very happy to return!!    The older I get, the more of a Disney fan I become!!
> 
> I'm single and work in human services (and I also live/work in Worcester County in MA!!! - "it's a small world after all!! )
> 
> I'm so looking forward to my trip in July.  I'll be there on the 4th - just for 5 days, but that OK.  Going with my nieces, nephew and my bro & sister-in-law - can't wait.
> 
> I won't be a stranger.  You all seem like a cool group!  Take care - Linda



Hello Neighbor 
Welcome back


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hey--done with school, ready to reenter the "real" world. Moving to Worcester area (from Boston--big move...) this month...


----------



## Auntie L.

Wow - lots of Central MA people!!  I have to say, I'm looking forward to the Florida sunshine after the cold weather we've been having!!

Pirate Mel, thanks for the welcome!

Coaster Addict, love the name (I'm a bit of a coaster wimp myself - but I occasionally get up the courage...!!)

Have a great night guys,
Linda


----------



## eeyoregon

Gina (divorced since 1998)
38
Salem, Oregon
Pharmacy Technician
Mother of sons 13.5 and 16.5
Addicted to Disney World and cruises.


----------



## eeyoregon

Auntie L. said:


> I'm so looking forward to my trip in July.  I'll be there on the 4th - just for 5 days, but that OK.  Going with my nieces, nephew and my bro & sister-in-law - can't wait.



OT: Do you need a free fridge/coffee maker during your stay at the ASMusic?  I have July 4-8 open.

Ok, back to your regular programming......

Gina


----------



## Auntie L.

Thanks for the offer Gina, but I don't think I'll need it.  (but I think the swap idea is pretty cool!)

Thanks again!!


----------



## ahoff

Does the swap include food and beer?


----------



## eeyoregon

Auntie L. said:


> Thanks for the offer Gina, but I don't think I'll need it.  (but I think the swap idea is pretty cool!)
> 
> Thanks again!!



*Well if you change your mind let me know.  It's pretty nice having cold water, soda, milk, wine coolers, beer, etc. in your room !*



ahoff said:


> Does the swap include food and beer?



*Only if the swapper before you leaves anything behind....which happens primarily with bottled water.  Doesn't hurt to dream.*


----------



## Mahorn

Just Saying hello

32 year old divorced mom of ds(6) ds(4) dd(2)

Jenn


----------



## CoasterAddict

Mahorn said:


> Just Saying hello
> 
> 32 year old divorced mom of ds(6) ds(4) dd(2)
> 
> Jenn



And I noticed on the 'no chit chat' thread you're in central MA...hi!
I work in Worcester.


----------



## Shannon84

Hi to all these wonderful MA people!!  I live in Virginia now...but whenever someone asks I still say that I am from Western MA!!


----------



## Mahorn

CoasterAddict said:


> And I noticed on the 'no chit chat' thread you're in central MA...hi!
> I work in Worcester.




Yes I am about 20 minutes south of Worcester almost on the CT border. Where do you work?


----------



## MarylandPirate

Shannon84 said:


> Hi to all these wonderful MA people!!  I live in Virginia now...but whenever someone asks I still say that I am from Western MA!!



no needs to ask where you are from in the South with a western Mass accent....trust me, they know you are a Yankee!   I left my cah at the bah.


----------



## kellzkidz

Hi everyone on the Dis boards!

my name is Kelly, and thought I would jump in the singles roll call

I live in Upstate NY with my 3 kids and my Siberian Husky.  I just had a birthday the first of June (the big 4-0), and we are 11 days from our big disney blow-out!

I am divorced and lived in Rochester, NY as well as Chanhassen, MN before coming home to Saratoga Springs, NY. (yep the resort town, not hotel!)

I work for Disney on Broadway!  Lion King, Little Mermaid, and Mary Poppins

I am in contract and sales.  I have not yet read through the whole thread but I am looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kellzkidz said:


> Hi everyone on the Dis boards!
> 
> my name is Kelly, and thought I would jump in the singles roll call
> 
> I live in Upstate NY with my 3 kids and my Siberian Husky.  I just had a birthday the first of June (the big 4-0), and we are 11 days from our big disney blow-out!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in contract and sales.  I have not yet read through the whole thread but I am looking forward to getting to know everyone!




happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## kellzkidz

ANTSS2001 said:


> happy Belated Birthday!!!




Thank you!!!  I thought it would be a tough one...but not so bad at all, thirty was harder!


----------



## Jenroc

to our little corner !! and the happiest of all birthdays !! Now you can live - 40 is great !!  Fifty is the one I am worried about !!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> to our little corner !! and the happiest of all birthdays !! Now you can live - 40 is great !!  Fifty is the one I am worried about !!



there's no 50 in my calendar... I am stuck at 31


----------



## Jenroc

Birthdays are all a state of mind !!  You are as old as you feel !!!  Some days are MUCH better than other !!!!


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> there's no 50 in my calendar... I am stuck at 31



My friends around here figure I am stuck somewhere between 12 and 30 !!!


----------



## Continuum

I thought I'd say hello!  I'm a 30 year old, happily divorced single guy in Charlotte, NC.  I don't have any kids unless you count a cat.  
I haven't been back to Disney World since my honeymoon in 2003 and I cannot wait til my first solo trip coming up in September.  Thanks to debt accrued during my marriage, I haven't been able to go until recently.  That's about to finally be cleared away; hopefully allowing much more frequent trips.


----------



## Jenroc

Continuum said:


> I haven't been back to Disney World since my honeymoon in 2003 and I cannot wait til my first solo trip coming up in September.  Thanks to debt accrued during my marriage, I haven't been able to go until recently.  That's about to finally be cleared away; hopefully allowing much more frequent trips.


Welcome to the 'boards !!  We all know about that debt thing !!  Good luck and let us know when you have a vacation booked.  You never know what magical spark can begin here on the Disboards and turn into a full blown magical spell in the land of pixiedust & dreams coming true.


----------



## Continuum

Jenroc said:


> Welcome to the 'boards !!  We all know about that debt thing !!  Good luck and let us know when you have a vacation booked.  You never know what magical spark can begin here on the Disboards and turn into a full blown magical spell in the land of pixiedust & dreams coming true.



Thanks

I've already listed my trip dates in a few of the other threads but I'll be down there from Sept. 11th through the 17th.  It'd be really great to meet up with any DISers while I'm down there.  You can never know too many fellow Disney addicts.


----------



## Jenroc

Continuum said:


> You can never know too many fellow Disney addicts.



 Couldn't agree with you more !!


----------



## kellzkidz

Thanks for the bday welcome jenroc

I don't even want to think about 50!  I think I'll stay comfortably at 40, now if I could only fool my kids!

We are getting ready for our first trip in 10 years!  it's been a long time coming  I met a fellow dis'er and she's going to be in epcot for the pin event so we're going to try to meet up

Next trip I would love to do a solo trip with other dis'ers, that would be a blast


----------



## PrincessKell

Hey everyone!  

29yr old divorced mom to my fabulous Disney loving 7 yr old daughter. Its just her and I living happily ever after. We live  in Northern California beautiful wine country. 45 minutes away from San Fran and 8 hours away from Mickey's place.

There is only one other things we love as much as Disney in this house and its football.


----------



## jpeppers

Hello! 46 year old male (am I really that old?) with 1 (8) year old. Orlando is my favorite place ever.


----------



## 2forMe

Hi 
I am Carrie, divorced, Mom to dd(7) and ds(5). Just turned 35 this year... that was a little rough..but I survived
I have not read this whole thread yet... any fellow Canadians posting??


----------



## Jenroc

2forMe said:


> Hi
> I am Carrie, divorced, Mom to dd(7) and ds(5). Just turned 35 this year... that was a little rough..but I survived
> I have not read this whole thread yet... any fellow Canadians posting??



Are you kidding ..... Canadians ROCK !!  lol
Welcome to this thread !! Where about in Canada are you ??


----------



## pls5286

Hi!  33 y/o mom to a 12 y/o son and a 6 y/o dau!  We have done two Disney Cruises in the past two years, but unfortunately, vacations are on hold this year.


----------



## TinkTink78

Hi Everyone!  

31 year old divorced female from New Jersey..... Just booked another trip for Labor Day Weekend!

~Heather


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Congrats on the Labor day weekend vacation


----------



## Trep72

TinkTink78 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 31 year old divorced female from New Jersey..... Just booked another trip for Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> ~Heather



That's when my daughter and I will be there!  Sept. 3-8


----------



## ANTSS2001

jpeppers said:


> Hello! 46 year old male (am I really that old?) with 1 (8) year old. Orlando is my favorite place ever.



no such things... 



2forMe said:


> Hi
> I am Carrie, divorced, Mom to dd(7) and ds(5). Just turned 35 this year... that was a little rough..but I survived
> I have not read this whole thread yet... any fellow Canadians posting??



and thats goes for you too!!!  old ?? what old ???  the shirt is old...  lol


Trep72 said:


> That's when my daughter and I will be there!  Sept. 3-8



woohoo a possible dismeet.. lovely!!!


----------



## 2forMe

Jenroc said:


> Are you kidding ..... Canadians ROCK !!  lol
> Welcome to this thread !! Where about in Canada are you ??


Thanks... I am in Ottawa. Was hoping to go for free dining this fall... but it is a no go. My fingers are crossed for 2010.... and for my ds to grow a few more inches


----------



## Jenroc

kellzkidz said:


> Thanks for the bday welcome jenroc
> 
> I don't even want to think about 50!  I think I'll stay comfortably at 40, now if I could only fool my kids!
> 
> We are getting ready for our first trip in 10 years!  it's been a long time coming  I met a fellow dis'er and she's going to be in epcot for the pin event so we're going to try to meet up
> 
> Next trip I would love to do a solo trip with other dis'ers, that would be a blast


 We tried for this coming Oct but the economy has changed those plans !  Maybe we will try again next year ?!?



PrincessKell said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 29yr old divorced mom to my fabulous Disney loving 7 yr old daughter. Its just her and I living happily ever after. We live  in Northern California beautiful wine country. 45 minutes away from San Fran and 8 hours away from Mickey's place.
> 
> There is only one other things we love as much as Disney in this house and its football.


Hey Kell - great chat last night !!  Nice to "meet you".



jpeppers said:


> Hello! 46 year old male (am I really that old?) with 1 (8) year old. Orlando is my favorite place ever.


Remember jpeppers - you are only as old as you feel.  Just keep the heart of a child and you will never lose the magic of Disney !  Oh yeah ..... Welcome !!



pls5286 said:


> Hi!  33 y/o mom to a 12 y/o son and a 6 y/o dau!  We have done two Disney Cruises in the past two years, but unfortunately, vacations are on hold this year.


Hold tight to those dreams of a vacation !!  They will happen !



TinkTink78 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 31 year old divorced female from New Jersey..... Just booked another trip for Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> ~Heather


Hi ya, TinkTink !!



2forMe said:


> Thanks... I am in Ottawa. Was hoping to go for free dining this fall... but it is a no go. My fingers are crossed for 2010.... and for my ds to grow a few more inches


I have a very good friend who lives in Ottawa.  I am in London.  I had 4 trips planned last year and each one fell through - I know how you feel !  Hoping to get there for Halloween this year and DL at Christmas !


----------



## Trep72

ANTSS2001 said:


> woohoo a possible dismeet.. lovely!!!



Yup!   Where are you staying?


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey everyone! I'm Joanna. I'm 23 years old, and about to graduate at Montclair State in NJ. I am moving to FL in Aug to do the College Program at WDW! I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Auntie L.

Joanna71985 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Joanna. I'm 23 years old, and about to graduate at Montclair State in NJ. I am moving to FL in Aug to do the College Program at WDW! I can't wait to go back.



Hi, Joanna.  I'm pretty new here myself, but it's lots of fun!  I envy your job at Disney - I hope you check in on a regular basis and let us know how it's going!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Auntie L. said:


> Hi, Joanna.  I'm pretty new here myself, but it's lots of fun!  I envy your job at Disney - I hope you check in on a regular basis and let us know how it's going!!  Good luck!!



Thank you! I will definitely stop in to update on how things are going.


----------



## Auntie L.

Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you! I will definitely stop in to update on how things are going.




Great - can't wait to hear how things are going!!  

Have a great night
Linda


----------

